# CHB Official Fan Divisional World Rankings - MAY 2018 UPDATE



## Guest

*May Rankings Update*

*Heavyweight (200lbs+)
Championship: Vacant*

Anthony Joshua (WBA, IBF & WBO)
Deontay Wilder (WBC)
Luis Ortiz
Joseph Parker
Alexander Povetkin
Kubrat Pulev
Carlos Takam
Jarrell Miller
Dillian Whyte
Bryant Jennings
Dominic Breazeale
Andy Ruiz
Hughie Fury
Agit Kabayel
Adam Kownacki

*Cruiserweight (200lbs)
Championship: Vacant*

Oleksandr Usyk (WBC & WBO)
Murat Gassiev (WBA & IBF)
Mairis Breidis
Yunier Dorticos
Denis Lebedev
Krzysztof Glowacki
Maxim Vlasov
Marco Huck
Constantin Bejenaru
Illunga Makabu
Thabiso Mchunu
Youri Kalenga
Dimitry Kudryashov
Olanrewaju Durudola
Mike Perez

*Light Heavyweight (175lbs)
Championship: Vacant*

Sergey Kovalev (WBO)
Dimitry Bivol (WBA)
Adonis Stevenson (WBC)
Oleksandr Gvozdyk
Eleider Alvarez
Badou Jack
Artur Beterbiev (IBF)
Sullivan Barrera
Marcus Browne
Vyacheslav Shabranskyy
Joe Smith
Yunieski Gonzalez
Felix Valera
Karo Murat
Igor Mikhalkin

*Super Middleweight (168lbs)
Championship: Vacant*

George Groves (WBA)
David Benavidez (WBC)
Jose Uzcategui
Anthony Dirrell
James Degale (IBF)
Gilberto Ramirez (WBO)
Callum Smith
Caleb Truax
Chris Eubank Jr
Tyron Zeuge
Caleb Plant
Andre Dirrell
Ronald Gavril
Jurgen Braehmer
Jessie Hart

*Middleweight (160lbs)
World Champion: Gennady Golovkin(WBC, WBA & IBF)*

Billy Joe Saunders (WBO)
Danny Jacobs
Jermall Charlo
Ryota Murata
Sergey Derevyanchenko
David Lemieux
Demetrius Andrade
Hassan N'Dam
Willie Monroe
Maciej Sulecki

Artur Akavov
Jason Quigley
Matt Korobov
Luis Arias
Gary O'Sullivan

*Light Middleweight (154lbs)
World Championship: (Vacant)*

Jarrett Hurd (WBA & IBF)
Jermell Charlo (WBC)
Erislandy Lara
Sadam Ali (WBO)
Austin Trout
Julian Williams
Liam Smith
Erickson Lubin
Brian Carlos Castano
Michel Soro
Willie Nelson
Ishe Smith
Tony Harrison
Kell Brook
Kanat Islam

*Welterweight (147lbs)
World Championship: Vacant*

Errol Spence (IBF)
Jeff Horn (WBO)
Manny Pacquiao
Danny Garcia
Shawn Porter
Lucas Matthysse (WBA)
Jesse Vargas
Lamont Peterson
Konstantin Ponomarev
Kerman Lejarraga
Amir Khan
Luis Collazo
Yordenis Ugas
Andre Berto
Egidijus Kavaliauskas
_(WBC - Vacant)_

*Light Welterweight (140lbs)
World Champion: Terence Crawford*

Regis Prograis
Jose Ramirez (WBC)
Kiryl Relikh (WBA)
Sergey Lipnets
Viktor Postol
Felix Diaz
Ivan Baraanchyk
Julius Indogo
Ysess Ulysse
Josh Taylor
Eduard Troyanovsky
Akhiro Kondo
Amir Imam
Maurice Hooker
Mohamed Mimoune
_(WBO Vacant)_

*Lightweight (135lbs)
World Championship: (Vacant)*

Mikey Garcia (WBC)
Jorge Linares (WBA)
Terry Flanagan
Raymondo Beltran (WBO)
Robert Easter (IBF)
Richard Commey
Dejan Zlaticanin
Dennis Shafikov
Javier Fortuna
Yvan Mendy
Luke Campbell
Anthony Crolla
Petr Petrov
Felix Verdejo
Daud Yordan

*Super Featherweight (130lbs)
World Championship: (Vacant)*

Vasyl Lomachenko (WBO)
Gervonta Davis
Miguel Berchelt (WBC)
Francisco Vargas
Alberto Machado (WBA)
Miguel Roman
Robinson Castellanos
Nicholas Walters
Jose Pedraza
Tevin Farmer
Yuriorkis Gamboa
Jason Sosa
Edner Cherry
Mikhail Alexeev
Stephen Smith

*Featherweight (126lbs)
World Championship: Leo Santa Cruz (WBA)*

Carl Frampton
Oscar Valdez (WBO)
Gary Russell (WBC)
Lee Selby (IBF)
Abner Mares
Joseph Diaz
Jorge Lara
Jesus M Rojas
Oscar Escandon
Josh Warrington
Tomas Rojas
Luis Rosas
Mark Magsyo
Nonito Donaire
Can Xu

*Super Bantamweight (122lbs)
World Champion: (Vacant)*

Issac Dogboe (WBO)
Guillermo Rigondeaux
Rey Vargas (WBC)
Daniel Roman (WBA)
Ryosuke Iwasa (IBF)
Jesse Magdaleno
Genesis Servania
Diego De La Hoya
Shingo Wake
Hugo Ruiz
Julio Ceja
Jonathan Guzman
Andres Gutierrez
Gavin McDonnell
Abigail Medina

*Bantamweight (118lbs)
World Championship: (Vacant)*

Ryan Burnett (IBF)
Zolani Tete (WBO)

Libarado Solis
Jamie McDonnell (WBA)
Zhanat Zhakiyanov
Juan Carlos Payano
Karim Guefri
Omar Navarez
Pungluang Sor Singyu
Paul Butler
Suryian Sor Rungvisai
Emmanuel Rodrigurez
Arthur Villanueva
Petch Sor Chitpattana
Lee Haskins
_(WBC - Vacant)_

*Super Flyweight (115lbs)
World Champion: Srisaket sor Rungvisai (WBC)*

Juan Francisco Estrada
Naoya Inoue (WBO)
Roman Gonzalez
McJoe Arroyo
Jerwin Ancajas (IBF)
Carlos Cuadras
Khalid Yafai (WBA)
Raushee Warren
David Carmona
Kohei Kono
Noberto Jiminez
Johnny Garcia
Jonas Sultan
John Riel Casimero
Koki Eto

*Flyweight (112lbs)
World Championship: (Vacant)*

Kazuto Ioka (WBA)
McWillams Arroyo
Brian Viloria
Donnie Nietes (IBF)
Juan Carlos Reveco
Edgar Sosa
Daigo Higa (WBC)
Yodmongjol Vor Saengthep
Rocky Fuentes
Sho Kimura (WBO)
Fransico Rodriguez
Suguru Muranaka
Nawaphon Sor Rungvisai
David Carmona
Juan Hernandez Navarrette

*Light Flyweight (108lbs)
World Championship: (Vacant)*

Milan Melindo (IBF)
Ken Shiro (WBC)
Pedro Guevara
Ryoichi Taguchi (WBA)
Akira Yaegashi
Ganigan Lopez
Carlos Canizales
Kosei Tanaka (WBO)
Rey Loreto
Yu Kimira
Moises Fuentes
Paiphrarob Kokietgym
Javier Mendoza
Nkosianthi Joyi
Raul Garcia

*Strawweight (105lbs)
World Championship: (Vacant)*

Wanheng Menayothin (WBC)
Hiroto Kyoguchi (IBF)
Thammanoon Niyomtrong (WBA)
Tatsuya Fukuhara (WBO)
Byron Rojas
Jose Argumedo
Saul Juarez
Melvin Jerusalem
Katsunari Takayama
Simphiwe Khonco
Carlos Buitrago
Vic Saludar
Jesse Espinas
Moises Calleros
Riku Kanoi


----------



## Guest

Dawson is not LHW champ for 2 reasons. Lost his last fight and hasn't defended his title within a year.

Rios & Alverado ahead of Peterson as I don't count Petersons win over Khan.

Alvarez was No.4 when he faced Trout so not the champ.


----------



## Roe

robpalmer135 said:


> I don't count Petersons win over Khan.


I think that's unfair.

Agree with most of the rest though.


----------



## Guest

Roe said:


> I think that's unfair.
> 
> Agree with most of the rest though.


http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?5773-What-do-you-class-as-the-Peteson-v-Khan-result

Have started a thread to let the people decide!


----------



## King Horse

"Kurbat Purlev", "Dennis Boystov", "Issac Chilemba" and others' names are spelt incorrectly.


----------



## Bryn

Horse Vs Bobby P: The Unstoppable Force (Rob) Vs. The Immovable Object (Horse)


----------



## Roe

I feel bad for never sticking @King Horse 's thread now. Apologies.

Maybe you two can settle the differences and we can have a unified rankings thread..


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Or fuck them both off and adopt the transnational.


----------



## Roe

Chacal said:


> Or fuck them both off and adopt the transnational.


Nah. I've already given up on them. They still have Adamek and Helenius highly ranked at heavyweight..


----------



## dkos

You asked for my help with the lower weights, so I've just done some notes for any divisions from featherweight downwards where I feel changes need to be made:

*Featherweight (125lbs)
World Champion: Miguel Angel Garcia (WBO)
California, USA
Beat Orlando Salido January 2013*
2. Chris John (WBA)
3. Abner Mares (WBC)
4. Orlando Salido
5. Daniel Ponce De Leon
6. Jhonny Gonzalez
7. Juan Manuel Lopez
8. Ellio Rojas
9. Cristobal Cruz
10. Jonathan Victor Barros
11. Hozumi Hasegawa
12. Javier Fortuna
13. Daud Yordan
14. Evgeny Gradovich (IBF)
15. Alexander Miskirtchian

- Rojas (#8) hasn't fought in over a year.
- Cruz (#9) hasn't won a fight in nearly 4 years.
- Hasegawa (#11) is now campaigning at super bantamweight. 
- Yordan (#13) was battered on home turf by Simpiwe Vetyeka last time out.
- I think a strong case could be made for Lee Selby being over Miskirtchian (#15).

----

*Bantamweight (118lbs)
World Championship: (Vacant)
1. Anselmo Moreno (WBA)
2. Shinsuke Yamanaka (WBC)
3. Joseph Agbeko*
4. Vusi Malinga
5. Paulus Ambunda (WBO)
6. Hugo Ruiz
7. Koki Komeda
8. Pungluang Sor Singyu
_9. Jamie McDonnell (IBF)_
10. AJ Banal
11. Rolly Matsushita
12. Jesus Galicia
13. Stephan Jamoye
14. Julio Ceja
15. Ryosuke Iwasa

- Malinga (#4) is way too high. Case for him not being ranked.
- I think Ambunda (#5) could be dropped a couple of places.
- Tunacao perhaps deserves a ranking for his showing against Yamanaka (#2).
- Galicia (#12) needs to be dropped.
- Iwasa (#15) could swap places with Banal (#10).
- Suriyan Sor Rungvisai needs to be added.

----

*Super Flyweight (115lbs)
World Championship: (Vacant)
1. Omar Navarez (WBO)
2. Suriyan Sor Rungvisai (WBC)
3. Juan Carlos Sanchez Jr (IBF)*
4. Liborio Solis (WBA)
5. Cesar Seda
6. Yota Sato
7. Kohei Kono
8. Raul Martinez
9. Tomás Rojas
10. Tepparith Kokietgym
11. Tomonobu Shimizu
12. Johnny Garcia
13. Rodrigo Guerrero
14. Juan Alberto Rosas
15. Nobou Nashiro

- You have put Suriyan in at #2 by mistake. It should be Srisaket Sor Rungvisai.
- Seda (#5) has moved up.
- I think Sato (#6) should be above Solis (#4).
- Martinez (#8) needs to be dropped.
- Rojas (#9) is now campaigning at bantamweight. 
- Shimizu (#11) has retired. 
- Rosas (#14) could be dropped. 
- Carlos Cuadras, Oleydong Sithsamerchai, Daniel Rosas, Arthur Villanueva, Felipe Orucuta and Hiroyuki Hisataka all in contention for places.

----

*Flyweight (112lbs)
World Champion: Akira Yaegashi (WBC)
Yokohoma, Kanagawa, Japan
Beat Toshiyuki Igarashi April 2013*
2. Juan Francisco Estrada (WBO & IBF)
3. Brian Viloria
4. Hernan Marquez
5. Moruti Mthalane (IBF)
6. Toshiyuki Igarashi
7. Nestor Danuel Navares
8. Milan Melindo
9. Rodel Mayol
10. Rocky Fuentes
11. Edgar Sosa
12. Giovani Segura
13. Ricardo Nunez
14. Juan Carlos Reveco
15. Wilbert Uicab

- I think Mthalane (#5) should be above Marquez (#4).
- Narvaes (#7) is too high. Should be dropped, IMO.
- Mayol (#9) last fought at super flyweight.
- Soasa (#11), Reveco (#14) and Uicab (#15) could be pushed up.
- Luis Concepcion and Kompayak Porpramook should be ranked.

----

*Light Flyweight (108lbs)
World Championship: (Vacant)
1. Roman Gonzalez (WBA)
2. Donnie Nietes (WBO)
3. Adrian Hernandez (WBC)*
4. John Riel Casimero (IBF)
5. Kazuota Ioka
6. Juan Palacios
7. Armando Torres
8. Juan Hernandez
9. Moises Fuentes
10. Kompayak Porpramook
11. Pedro Guevara
12. Alberto Rossel
13. Masayuki Kuroda
14. Raul Garcia
15. Sammy Gutierrez

- Palacios (#6) is too high and hasn't fought in almost a year.
- Torres (#7) needs to be dropped down.
- I'd move Fuentes (#9) to about #6 position.
- Kompayak (#10) has moved up.
- Kuroda (#13) last fought at flyweight.
- Gutierrez (#15) needs to be dropped. 
- Ryoichi Taguchi, Odilon Zaleta, Yodmongkol Vor Saengthep, Paipharob Kokietgym, Ramon Garcia Hirales and Naoya Inoue all need to be considered.

----

As always, use the above as you wish :good


----------



## adamcanavan

Estrada is in the lightweight rankings twice


----------



## Guest

if @King Horse wants to help me with these rankings I have no real issue.

Would love the transitional boxing rankings to work, but there just not very good.


----------



## Roe

robpalmer135 said:


> if @King Horse wants to help me with these rankings I have no real issue.
> 
> Would love the transitional boxing rankings to work, but there just not very good.


Sadly I don't think any rankings work anymore. Nobody really fights their way up the rankings and too many boxers are inactive and picking their way through different divisions to make it useful.


----------



## JamieC

robpalmer135 said:


> if @King Horse wants to help me with these rankings I have no real issue.
> 
> Would love the transitional boxing rankings to work, but there just not very good.


whats your issue with the TBRB ones?


----------



## Guest

JamieC said:


> whats your issue with the TBRB ones?


I think they got a great team of people together to form the rankings committee, but its seems pretty clear its not very often the rankings get discussed by the whole group, and actually its just 1/2 guys doing it. The biggest issue of course is that some of there rankings are just shit. Theres something alarmingly wrong in each division but there also seems to be a refusal to admit when they have got something clearly wrong.


----------



## JamieC

robpalmer135 said:


> I think they got a great team of people together to form the rankings committee, but its seems pretty clear its not very often the rankings get discussed by the whole group, and actually its just 1/2 guys doing it. The biggest issue of course is that some of there rankings are just shit. Theres something alarmingly wrong in each division but there also seems to be a refusal to admit when they have got something clearly wrong.


thats a good point, with them who do you contact to correct a glaring error? wheres the accountability?


----------



## Luf

#tbrb


----------



## Vano-irons

Shouldn't Canelo be THE champion at 154 after he beat the number 2 Trout


----------



## Guest

Vano-irons said:


> Shouldn't Canelo be THE champion at 154 after he beat the number 2 Trout


Canelo was ranked No.4 when he beat Trout.


----------



## Vano-irons

robpalmer135 said:


> Canelo was ranked No.4 when he beat Trout.


:good fair enough. I assumed he was higher


----------



## Luf

i would put broner number 1, yamanaka number 1 and takayama number 1.

at lw and bw do a vote, see what the people decide :good


----------



## Roe

Rob did a poll about who should be #1 at lightweight on ESB a few weeks back. More voted Broner for #1 than anyone else but it wasn't even 50% of the vote.

http://www.boxingforum24.com/showthread.php?t=474589


----------



## Luf

so if broner won the vote why not list him number 1?

Given Moreno 's inactivity and yamanaka's impressive outings recently I think he should definitely be numero uno.


----------



## Guest

just hadn't been updated it yet. big update tomorrow.


----------



## Luf

I respect the work you do here btw. Must take a lot of effort mate.

Hope you keep the sticky :good


----------



## dkos

luf said:


> i would put broner number 1, yamanaka number 1 and takayama number 1.
> 
> at lw and bw do a vote, see what the people decide :good


I still think Cuello deserves to be over Takayama at minimumweight.


----------



## Roe

robpalmer135 said:


> just hadn't been updated it yet. big update tomorrow.


If you get the chance to do a big update on them some point this week, I'll make it into an article for the front page soon.


----------



## Grant

Nice work Rob :cheers


----------



## Batkilt

@robpalmer135 How much time do you spend watching boxing? I might not agree with all your rankings but you clearly put a fair bit of time and effort into them. Kudos, mate.


----------



## Guest

Thanks for the comments and compliments.

Various updates made using DKos advice. The big one this week is Lucas Matthysse moving to No.1 at 140lbs.


----------



## Luf

Yeah rob is taking suggestions, being transparent in his rankings and is putting loads of work in.i say make these the chb rankings.

Btw I'm not high on minimumweight, i had takayama because he beat Rodriguez who beat joyi when ioka moved up.

Who is this cuello because he ain't got no belt or anything.


----------



## Guest

The Batkilt said:


> @robpalmer135 How much time do you spend watching boxing? I might not agree with all your rankings but you clearly put a fair bit of time and effort into them. Kudos, mate.


I watch a fair amount but so does all the posters on here. My personal rankings would probably be quite different but there are put together by the fans. We know best.


----------



## Guest

luf said:


> Yeah rob is taking suggestions, being transparent in his rankings and is putting loads of work in.i say make these the chb rankings.
> 
> Btw I'm not high on minimumweight, i had takayama because he beat Rodriguez who beat joyi when ioka moved up.
> 
> Who is this cuello because he ain't got no belt or anything.


Thanks mate.

Ok Cuello v Takayama?......next detailed opinion will get the nod for there man.


----------



## Batkilt

robpalmer135 said:


> I watch a fair amount but so does all the posters on here. My personal rankings would probably be quite different but there are put together by the fans. We know best.


I know what you mean. Everyone has their own favourites or preferences after all. Better system than Golden Boy's Ring rankings anyway.


----------



## Luf

I get the problem with takayama cos he was on a losing streak when he scored the upset.

I just dont know anything about cuello.

If joyi and Takayama fight for the ibf belt I'd imagine the winner is a clear number 1.


----------



## Guest

The Batkilt said:


> I know what you mean. Everyone has their own favourites or preferences after all. Better system than Golden Boy's Ring rankings anyway.


yep. I would 100% have Vasquez over Broner for example.

Ring Rankings are horrific.


----------



## dkos

I give Takayama a lot of credit; he is a road warrior that has gave four of the best fighters in history at the weight (for whatever that is worth) good, competitive fights. In the last four years he only has two victories, but that includes two solid efforts against Roman Gonzalez and Nkosianthi Joyi, and being on the end of a supposedly very controversial decision in the Philippines to a fringe contender. As for his wins, the one over Lefele is enhanced by the fact he did it on the road, but the opponent wasn't up to much. And I think it is safe to say that Rodriguez was flattered by the victory over Joyi, especially considering he was comfortably outboxed for six rounds before the South African succumbed to the Mexican heat. But still a very good win for Takayama when taking everything into account. 

As for Cuello, he has arguably been unbeaten for nearly seven years with his DQ loss to Juan Hernandez in Mexico three years ago being very unlucky. His two most impressive wins include flattening Ganigan Lopez inside two rounds away from home last year (I think this win is equal to Takayama's over Rodriguez), and doing a job on the very experienced contender Muhammad Rachman, becoming the only person to stop the Indonesian in 80 fights. Rachman would also go on to win his second 'world' title after this fight. Other good names on his record include Ivan Meneses, Omar Soto and Rusalee Samor. 

It's very close, but I give the edge to Cuello. Boxing politics are the only reason why he hasn't got a title right now, although that is all going to change very soon :yep


----------



## Guest

dkos said:


> I give Takayama a lot of credit; he is a road warrior that has gave four of the best fighters in history at the weight (for whatever that is worth) good, competitive fights. In the last four years he only has two victories, but that includes two solid efforts against Roman Gonzalez and Nkosianthi Joyi, and being on the end of a supposedly very controversial decision in the Philippines to a fringe contender. As for his wins, the one over Lefele is enhanced by the fact he did it on the road, but the opponent wasn't up to much. And I think it is safe to say that Rodriguez was flattered by the victory over Joyi, especially considering he was comfortably outboxed for six rounds before the South African succumbed to the Mexican heat. But still a very good win for Takayama when taking everything into account.
> 
> As for Cuello, he has arguably been unbeaten for nearly seven years with his DQ loss to Juan Hernandez in Mexico three years ago being very unlucky. His two most impressive wins include flattening Ganigan Lopez inside two rounds away from home last year (I think this win is equal to Takayama's over Rodriguez), and doing a job on the very experienced contender Muhammad Rachman, becoming the only person to stop the Indonesian in 80 fights. Rachman would also go on to win his second 'world' title after this fight. Other good names on his record include Ivan Meneses, Omar Soto and Rusalee Samor.
> 
> It's very close, but I give the edge to Cuello. Boxing politics are the only reason why he hasn't got a title right now, although that is all going to change very soon :yep


If somebody wants to beat that....go for it lol.

What u think of the new lower weight rankings Kos?


----------



## Guest

Does everyone agree Matthysse is No.1?


----------



## Wallet

robpalmer135 said:


> Does everyone agree Matthysse is No.1?


Yeah.


----------



## Vano-irons

dkos said:


> I give Takayama a lot of credit; he is a road warrior that has gave four of the best fighters in history at the weight (for whatever that is worth) good, competitive fights. In the last four years he only has two victories, but that includes two solid efforts against Roman Gonzalez and Nkosianthi Joyi, and being on the end of a supposedly very controversial decision in the Philippines to a fringe contender. As for his wins, the one over Lefele is enhanced by the fact he did it on the road, but the opponent wasn't up to much. And I think it is safe to say that Rodriguez was flattered by the victory over Joyi, especially considering he was comfortably outboxed for six rounds before the South African succumbed to the Mexican heat. But still a very good win for Takayama when taking everything into account.
> 
> As for Cuello, he has arguably been unbeaten for nearly seven years with his DQ loss to Juan Hernandez in Mexico three years ago being very unlucky. His two most impressive wins include flattening Ganigan Lopez inside two rounds away from home last year (I think this win is equal to Takayama's over Rodriguez), and doing a job on the very experienced contender Muhammad Rachman, becoming the only person to stop the Indonesian in 80 fights. Rachman would also go on to win his second 'world' title after this fight. Other good names on his record include Ivan Meneses, Omar Soto and Rusalee Samor.
> 
> It's very close, but I give the edge to Cuello. Boxing politics are the only reason why he hasn't got a title right now, although that is all going to change very soon :yep


Absolutely clueless 

And yeah, Matthysse at number 1


----------



## Roe

I've published this as an article on the front page now btw. If anything needs changing or there's any problems with it let me know :good

http://checkhookboxing.com/content.php?750-Unofficial-Divisional-World-Rankings


----------



## Vano-irons

I think Zab Judah should be a tad higher. The Matthysse fight was very close, and he did pretty well against Garcia, particularly in the second half of the fight.

I'd definitely have him above Allakhverdiev


----------



## Guest

god point about Judah.

Roe you want me to change the thread title to "Official Check Hook Boxing Rankings"?


----------



## Roe

Call it whatever you want :good


----------



## Vano-irons

Roe said:


> Call it whatever you want :good


The 'In your face King Horse rankings thread'


----------



## dkos

robpalmer135 said:


> If somebody wants to beat that....go for it lol.
> 
> What u think of the new lower weight rankings Kos?


They look fine, although you have Fuentes ranked twice at light fly


----------



## Luf

Cuello does have a wbc shot. Winning that gives him a good argument.

Matthyse is interesting. Very interesting. For me when Bradley moved up we had 3 me. At the top in khan, Garcia and Peterson. Khan and Peterson had a razor close fight and they were a close 1/2 but obviously the rematch fell apart and then number 3 and number 2 faced with 3 destroying 2 to take top spot.

I was very clear on it previously because I didnt count the Peterson victory over Khan. But now I'm beginning to think in hindsight did Garcia ever deserve to be ranked above Peterson? And if not can he really be ranked above Matthysse today.

I need to look back over the timeline of events again and clear things in my head.


----------



## Luf

Checked the dates and Peterson v Khan was only a few week after Bradley fought Casa. He was still the top lww then. When he left, given Peterson's suspension Khan v Garcia was the best fight that could be made and Garcia deserves his top spot.

Maybe Matthyse will batter him but until he does I wouldn't personally have him number 1. I won't argue with anyone who does though.


----------



## Guest

Vano-irons said:


> The 'In your face King Horse rankings thread'


LOL.

Would love Horse to get involved as much as possible.


----------



## Guest

luf said:


> Checked the dates and Peterson v Khan was only a few week after Bradley fought Casa. He was still the top lww then. When he left, given Peterson's suspension Khan v Garcia was the best fight that could be made and Garcia deserves his top spot.
> 
> Maybe Matthyse will batter him but until he does I wouldn't personally have him number 1. I won't argue with anyone who does though.


The title was not vacant at the point though and Bradley was still No.1 at LWW. Also Garcia was not a top 3 LWW until after the fight.


----------



## Luf

Yeah it is a debatable matter that's why I dont feel too strongly on the subject.

I'm just saying that for me, Bradley had made clear he was moving up to face Floyd or Pac. Imo that left the top 3 as Peterson, Khan and Garcia. Given the confusion with drugs I was happy with khan v Garcia being for the top spot.

Like I said though I'm not convicted with this opinion as I feel the picture isn't hugely clear until matthyse and Garcia fight.


----------



## Guest

luf said:


> Yeah it is a debatable matter that's why I dont feel too strongly on the subject.
> 
> I'm just saying that for me, Bradley had made clear he was moving up to face Floyd or Pac. Imo that left the top 3 as Peterson, Khan and Garcia. Given the confusion with drugs I was happy with khan v Garcia being for the top spot.
> 
> Like I said though I'm not convicted with this opinion as I feel the picture isn't hugely clear until matthyse and Garcia fight.


At that point in time, Devon Alexander would have still been ranked ahead of Danny Garcia, and a fighter does not move into a new division until he has fought there.


----------



## Luf

robpalmer135 said:


> At that point in time, Devon Alexander would have still been ranked ahead of Danny Garcia, and a fighter does not move into a new division until he has fought there.


Alexander had been out boxed by kotelnick, Bradley and matthyse so I didn't rate him too highly until he moved up in weight and beat maidana and bailey.

Ahhh that's a difference of view we have then. I consider a guy to leave the division when they state intent, or vacate their title claims. But I only ever focus on who my number 1 was so I dont put a lot of effort into ranking beyond number 1. I leave that upto guys like you :good

I think we both agree though unless Garcia and Matthyse fight there isn't a great deal of clarity as to who the top man is.


----------



## Guest

luf said:


> Alexander had been out boxed by kotelnick, Bradley and matthyse so I didn't rate him too highly until he moved up in weight and beat maidana and bailey.
> 
> Ahhh that's a difference of view we have then. I consider a guy to leave the division when they state intent, or vacate their title claims. But I only ever focus on who my number 1 was so I dont put a lot of effort into ranking beyond number 1. I leave that upto guys like you :good
> 
> I think we both agree though unless Garcia and Matthyse fight there isn't a great deal of clarity as to who the top man is.


Yeh. Matthysse wasn't No.1 until he sparked out Peterson


----------



## McGrain

robpalmer135 said:


> I think they got a great team of people together to form the rankings committee, but its seems pretty clear its not very often the rankings get discussed by the whole group, and actually its just 1/2 guys doing it.


Not true, made up in fact.



> The biggest issue of course is that some of there rankings are just shit. Theres something alarmingly wrong in each division but there also seems to be a refusal to admit when they have got something clearly wrong.


Which is surprising, because I went through every single concern you produced in that thread and what we found out over and over again was that TBR was far more likely to tie in with other rankings that I find respectable -for example, Fightnews - than your own, and furthermore that the reasons for our differences tended to be _legitimate_ differences regarding a debatable issue.

I'm also surprised to hear you call the rankings "just shit" because you expressed, several times, a desire to become involved.


----------



## McGrain

JamieC said:


> thats a good point, with them who do you contact to correct a glaring error? wheres the accountability?


You can contact us through the Feedback page on the official website or on most of the many websites that carry our rankings. For example on ESB, there is a comments section where the rankings themselves reside, or you can get in touch via the stickied thread at the top of the General Forum. On sweetscience, the banner links directly back to the main page.

The easiest way is via twitter.

It is likely the case that no rankings system with a devoted website comes close in terms of contact-ability or accountability. This is why we got the nod on ESPN whilst it has continued to ignore almost all other rankings systems.


----------



## Guest

@McGrain

Adamek No.5 at Heavyweight
Tarver No.7 at Cruiserweight
Chilemba was No.10 at Light Heavy
Sam Solmion No.8 at Middleweight
Gabriel Rosado No.8 at Light Middle
Paulus Moses No.6 at Lightweight
Gavin Rees No.10 at Lightweight
Billy Dib No.10 at Featherweight
Stephan Jamoye No.7 at Bantamweight

None of these fighters should be ranked inside the top 10. Your rankings are put together by "experts". These are put together by fans. Theres a difference.

If you can prove that your entire rankings committee is actively involved in update I would like to see that. Until then its quite obviously your rankings with the occasional vote.

The issue with your rankings is you don't re-evaluate. Adamek may have deserved his spot when you started the rankings, but he obviously doesn't now.


----------



## Guest

Updated from last night. Bellew goes in at 13.


----------



## McGrain

robpalmer135 said:


> @McGrain
> 
> Adamek No.5 at Heavyweight
> Tarver No.7 at Cruiserweight
> Chilemba was No.10 at Light Heavy
> Sam Solmion No.8 at Middleweight
> Gabriel Rosado No.8 at Light Middle
> Paulus Moses No.6 at Lightweight
> Gavin Rees No.10 at Lightweight
> Billy Dib No.10 at Featherweight
> Stephan Jamoye No.7 at Bantamweight
> 
> None of these fighters should be ranked inside the top 10.


OK; same as the last time we talked, I want to put to bed the notion that these fighters cannot or must not reasonably be ranked by serious boxing types. To do that, i'm going to use the Boxing Monthly rankings, which I think are just about the best rankings (outside of our own!) based with weight on h2h, and Figthnews, which I think has the best mixed rankings. Here is where these ranking boards rank these fighters, BN ranking listed first:

Adamek 5, 5 (we have him at 5)
Tarver 3, not ranked (We have him at seven)
Chilemba 9, 10 (we have him at 10)
Sam Solmion 8, 7 (we have him at #8)
Gabriel Rosado not ranked (we have him at #8)
Paulus Moses 10, not ranked (We have him at #6)
Gavin Rees not ranked (we have him at #10)
Billy Dib #10, not ranked (we have him at #10)
Stephan Jamoye not ranked (we have him at #7)

In other words, there is a general agreement between us, FN and BM on most of these rankings; where there are differences, they tend to be small - where we have fighters who are unranked by either and ranked by us but NOT our #10 are only Jamoye and Rosado - almost negligible.

Now I am not arrogant enough to say that even on occasions where ourselves, Boxing Monthly and Fight News are in total agreement we are *definitely* right. But I suppose my question is, are you arrogant enough to say that when we these three panels are in disagreement with you _we are definitely wrong_? That's the vibe i'm getting but I just want to be sure what we're talking about here.



> If you can prove that your entire rankings committee is actively involved in update I would like to see that. Until then its quite obviously your rankings with the occasional vote.


What is this accusation based upon? What proof would you like me to give? We never - ever - see a vote with less than ten people involved and it is almost always more. I mean why are you saying this? What makes it so clear that I am lying and that one or two people are doing the rankings?



> The issue with your rankings is you don't re-evaluate. Adamek may have deserved his spot when you started the rankings, but he obviously doesn't now.


This is what I mean - you are claiming universal recognition for something no other rankings board in the world that I am aware of is saying. Are you serious?


----------



## dkos

McGrain said:


> Paulus Moses 10, not ranked (We have him at #6)


I must admit that I'm a bit baffled by this one, too. I don't know what he has done to warrant being ranked so high?


----------



## Guest

McGrain said:


> OK; same as the last time we talked, I want to put to bed the notion that these fighters cannot or must not reasonably be ranked by serious boxing types. To do that, i'm going to use the Boxing Monthly rankings, which I think are just about the best rankings (outside of our own!) based with weight on h2h, and Figthnews, which I think has the best mixed rankings. Here is where these ranking boards rank these fighters, BN ranking listed first:
> 
> Adamek 5, 5 (we have him at 5)
> Tarver 3, not ranked (We have him at seven)
> Chilemba 9, 10 (we have him at 10)
> Sam Solmion 8, 7 (we have him at #8)
> Gabriel Rosado not ranked (we have him at #8)
> Paulus Moses 10, not ranked (We have him at #6)
> Gavin Rees not ranked (we have him at #10)
> Billy Dib #10, not ranked (we have him at #10)
> Stephan Jamoye not ranked (we have him at #7)
> 
> In other words, there is a general agreement between us, FN and BM on most of these rankings; where there are differences, they tend to be small - where we have fighters who are unranked by either and ranked by us but NOT our #10 are only Jamoye and Rosado - almost negligible.
> 
> Now I am not arrogant enough to say that even on occasions where ourselves, Boxing Monthly and Fight News are in total agreement we are *definitely* right. But I suppose my question is, are you arrogant enough to say that when we these three panels are in disagreement with you _we are definitely wrong_? That's the vibe i'm getting but I just want to be sure what we're talking about here.
> 
> What is this accusation based upon? What proof would you like me to give? We never - ever - see a vote with less than ten people involved and it is almost always more. I mean why are you saying this? What makes it so clear that I am lying and that one or two people are doing the rankings?
> 
> This is what I mean - you are claiming universal recognition for something no other rankings board in the world that I am aware of is saying. Are you serious?


There was only a close agreement on 3 rankings. and Boxing Monthly rankings are horrific. Antonto Tarver at No.3!!!! fucking hell. 6/9 of the guys you had ranked fightnews don't have in there top 10. 3/9 not even in there top 15.

why is Rosado in your top 10 at Light Middle when his last two fights were at 160lbs?

Your rankings are called the "transitional" boxing rankings. the votes should be made public, the discussions should be made public. theres nothing transitional about the TGR rankings. You are the ones who make the claim....i wanna see it backed up. post recordings of your phone conversations with the rankings committee on your site. show me the detailed discussion on the flyweight rankings you had like we did on this forum last week?

The Checkhook rankings re evaluate. They constantly get re-evaluated. Theres no eliminators or fighters building there way up the rankings. so theres not reason why a fighter should stay rankings on the basis of an opinion for 6 months ago. Especially when it was wrong.

15 fighters in each division. thats real boxing knowledge from real boxing fans. come talk to us when you have 15 in each division.


----------



## McGrain

robpalmer135 said:


> Your rankings are called the "transitional" boxing rankings. the votes should be made public, the discussions should be made public. theres nothing transitional about the TGR rankings.


Why?? What's the logic here? Why shouldn't we have any privacy to decide upon rankings, why shouldn't people be able to speak intimately? Why should WE be handicapped in a way that no other rankings board in the world is?



> You are the ones who make the claim....i wanna see it backed up.


No YOU are the one who has made a claim, you've been asked to defend it, you haven't done so.



> post recordings of your phone conversations with the rankings committee on your site. show me the detailed discussion on the flyweight rankings you had like we did on this forum last week?


Why?? Why and how should I go about doing this? The rankings speak for themselves, I would have said, why this bizarre demand for total transparency? It seems very odd.



> The Checkhook rankings re evaluate. They constantly get re-evaluated.


So are ours. Your repeated insistence that they are _not_ is based upon what? Go to the website. Consult the archives. Look at the differences with your eyes:

http://www.tbrb.org/archives/



> 15 fighters in each division. thats real boxing knowledge from real boxing fans. come talk to us when you have 15 in each division.


Yeah, if someone wants quantity you're the man, though I prefer Fightnews if i'm honest. However, that seems to be _not_ what people want. Or there may be some other reason why we've had national television and newspaper coverage in America and representation on ten different websites in our first year. I don't know.

I don't think you'll be seeing our rankings on here though; Jay did say a couple of times that he was going to go for them, and Longcount, who helped get this forum of the ground is a founding member - but in the interim, yours have appeared here.

The thing is, I don't mind. It's fine. You admitted you were unhappy about TBR's introduction over on ESB, and I guess you'd feel the same way here, hence the badmouth. It seems a shame.


----------



## McGrain

dkos said:


> I must admit that I'm a bit baffled by this one, too. I don't know what he has done to warrant being ranked so high?


Tbh, I'm not overjoyed with his placement either - but that'll come out in the wash, I think, and there are three other placements I don't personally have much time for.


----------



## Guest

McGrain said:


> Why?? What's the logic here? Why shouldn't we have any privacy to decide upon rankings, why shouldn't people be able to speak intimately? Why should WE be handicapped in a way that no other rankings board in the world is?
> 
> No YOU are the one who has made a claim, you've been asked to defend it, you haven't done so.
> 
> Why?? Why and how should I go about doing this? The rankings speak for themselves, I would have said, why this bizarre demand for total transparency? It seems very odd.


Are you honestly asking why the rankings should be transparent? You must forget the reason why you started the rankings in the first place.

Check Hook Rankings = Fan Rankings

We don't want to be compared to you, fightnews etc. Theres nothing different about your rankings to the rest other than a good team of people pushing them within boxing. nothing about your rankings makes the stand out compared to fightnews, boxing monthly, the ring.

thats why you should be transparent. thats what would make you standout and be legit amongst the fans.

but like i have said. I don't think the board is as active as you would like to potray. hence you resistance to prove me wrong


----------



## McGrain

robpalmer135 said:


> Are you honestly asking why the rankings should be transparent?


Rob, what you are asking for is for me to post _telephone calls between members_ so *you *can verify who is involved. It's fucking crazy. It's not something that has been expected of anyone else, or will be expected of anyone else, ever. It's an utterly, utterly bizarre thing to suggest.



> We don't want to be compared to you, fightnews etc.


Well you will be regardless.



> Theres nothing different about your rankings to the rest other than a good team of people pushing them within boxing. nothing about your rankings makes the stand out compared to fightnews, boxing monthly, the ring.


There's nothing about yours either - the difference seems to be you are one guy and we are many more (unpublished phone calls non-withstanding). But what you are basically doing is saying what i already said back at me. I just said there is room for everyone's rankings; it's you that's bitching about TBR, not me that's bitching about yours.



> thats why you should be transparent. thats what would make you standout and be legit amongst the fans.


Well it will never, ever happen that any rankings board is going to record and publish telephone calls between members, ever. So I guess there is no rankings anywhere that can be trusted apart from yours :smile



> but like i have said. I don't think the board is as active as you would like to potray. hence you resistance to prove me wrong


There is no way to prove you wrong apart from secretly monitor actions between members and mail them to you, or be a proper fucking weirdo and tell all the other members that some guy on the internet doesn't believe we're at work so i have to prove it to them.

At which point they will tell me "fuck you".

Good luck with your rankings, and I mean that. But fuck you for the lies you're telling about our rankings; that makes you a proper fucking prick in my opinion.


----------



## Batkilt

@robpalmer135 I think you're coming across as a bit of a tit here. You've made accusations, been asked to explain them, and instead just repeat them.

And these are only part "fan rankings" as the rankings are based on your criteria. Most folk consider Chad Dawson to be the World Champion at 175; others would say it's Denis Grachev. You're the one that's saying that neither are. I don't recall a poll on the site's front page asking what the check hookers thought. And that's fine. These are your rankings. But there's no need to slate someone else's then claim these are entirely fan compiled.

Rankings don't particularly matter enough to me anyway. Outside of who the Champ - or best in the division - and the top few fighters I don't think it really matters. I watch a lot of boxing but I can't say I give a lot of thought to who I think is the 9th best cruiserweight in the world. And I'm a big fan of the division. Arguing about it all seems a bit silly.


----------



## Guest

@The Batklit

There was a vote. Can't find it as I think it got lost in the upgrade. But the rules were dicussed a long time ago when these were ESB rankings. The question was should a fighter be striped of the Championship if they don't defend against a ranked fighter for 1 year. Overwhelming majority said yes. Another question was do you get striped if you lose at another weight, it was close but most said yes.

Its not as if Dawson is No.7. If you wanna be the man at Light Heavyweight, you need to go through Dawson. Plus all Dawson has to do is fight a ranked opponent before April 2014 and he will reclaim his title. Thats fairer than an 18 month grace period which he would still fail to meet.

The accusation is a fair one. TBR claim they are different, the future etc etc but what is different about them compared to Fightnews, The Ring, Boxing Monthly? I am asking him to show me whats different. His flat out NO to recording skype conversations and publish them, along with transcripts of emails.

Look at the debate 2 posters have had about the flyweights in this thread. Look at the debate we have had about Dawson being champ. Thats transparency. I can't in 6 months time turn around a keep Andre Ward as champ because he is my favourite fighter.


----------



## Batkilt

Why should he record and upload Skype conversations? With all due respect, who the fuck are you to say he should? No other rankings are as transparent as you seem to think his should be, nor are your rankings entirely fan compiled. Pointing to discussion in this thread doesn't mean your rankings are fan compiled; you've amended them based on input from a few folk, but you essentially laid the framework. Being fan compiled would be setting the rankings entirely based on the results of polls on here. And I'm not suggesting you do that as, seriously, who the fuck cares?

When you take rankings so seriously you're telling someone they should record their conversations because *you* don't like their rankings it's going a bit far.

I have nothing against you and don't give a shit about rankings but you're coming across as ridiculous to someone with no real bias towards either set of rankings.


----------



## Roe

May be nitpicking a little but I'd have Tony Bellew ahead of Cornelius White at light heavyweight. Bellew's building up a solid record at the moment and has that close fight with Cleverly to his slate, as well as wins over Chilemba, Miranda and to a lesser extent Bolonti. Whereas White has a solid win over Sukhotsky, a load of wins against complete nobodies and a 1st round knockout defeat. You can wait until White gets beat up by Kovalev in a couple of weeks if you want


----------



## dkos

White also has a win over the previously hyped prospect/fringe contender Yordanis Despaigne, albeit only over 6 rounds.


----------



## Guest

Fair point about White ahead of Bellew. Will change when I am on my laptop.

@The Batklit

These rankings have been going since 2008. Thats when the framework was done. They have been entirley complied by allot of very knowledgable boxing fans.


----------



## Batkilt

And they're still no better than the "transitional" rankings, as it's all subjective and doesn't matter a jolt anyway.

I respect the time that anyone puts into trying to compile rankings but, ultimately, none of ya'll's rankings are any better than anyone else's as it's just opinions. And nobody should really have to record and upload private conversations to prove that a committee has decided who the 9th best cruiserweight or 7th best flyweight in the world is.


----------



## Lilo

:lol:


----------



## Guest

@The Batklit

Ok. Why are you bothering to comment in the rankings thread then? Just go away!


----------



## Guest

@Roe

White stays ahead of Bellew. Has the better resume.


----------



## Luf

Tbh that was all a bit childish.

You just have to accept that at times ranking boards are gonna differ from your own mate. I think the effort you put in here is great and I'm glad you are getting credit as the chb rankings but there's no need to slate another ranking board because their members disagree with your own rankings.

Tbrb are quality and consistent.


----------



## Batkilt

robpalmer135 said:


> @The Batklit
> 
> Ok. Why are you bothering to comment in the rankings thread then? Just go away!


I'm bothered by your conduct, not your rankings.



luf said:


> Tbh that was all a bit childish.
> 
> You just have to accept that at times ranking boards are gonna differ from your own mate. I think the effort you put in here is great and I'm glad you are getting credit as the chb rankings but there's no need to slate another ranking board because their members disagree with your own rankings.
> 
> Tbrb are quality and consistent.


Just go away!!


----------



## Roe

:lol: This thread. Come on lads, play nice.

Like Batkilt said, rankings don't matter anyway. They're never gonna get used and I doubt the likes of Chad Dawson will be losing much sleep because the "CHB Rankings" have stripped him of their world title.


----------



## Batkilt

@Roe I think @Bryn should compile the official CHB rankings and distribute them via PM

Wanna know who the 4th best strawweight is? PM @Bryn. He knows.


----------



## Bryn

The Batkilt said:


> @Roe I think @Bryn should compile the official CHB rankings and distribute them via PM
> 
> Wanna know who the 4th best strawweight is? PM @Bryn. He knows.


It's Wanheng Menayothin.


----------



## Lilo

robpalmer135 said:


> @Roe
> 
> White stays ahead of Bellew. Has the better resume.


Has he fuck!


----------



## Batkilt

Bryn said:


> It's Wanheng Menayothin.


See what I mean, lads? Nae nonsense fae the B-Man.


----------



## tdw

Bryn said:


> It's Wanheng Menayothin.


Bollocks, how can you have him higher than 5?


----------



## Bryn

tdw said:


> Bollocks, how can you have him higher than 5?


Easily.


----------



## Guest

Lilo said:


> Has he fuck!


Dominant wins over Despinage, Sukhotsky & Griffin is ahead of the close fights with Chilemba, Cleverly close loss and Miranda.


----------



## Roe

robpalmer135 said:


> Dominant wins over Despinage, Sukhotsky & Griffin is ahead of the close fights with Chilemba, Cleverly close loss and Miranda.


I respectfully disagree and presumably it's fair enough to completely ignore him getting wiped out in a round by Don George? But like I said, you're welcome to wait until Kovalev does a job on him as well


----------



## Guest

Roe said:


> I respectfully disagree and presumably it's fair enough to completely ignore him getting wiped out in a round by Don George? But like I said, you're welcome to wait until Kovalev does a job on him as well


I just think its giving to much credit to Bellew.

Its 2-2 for now. If somebody else comes in and backs either man, thats where the rankings will go.

Bellew v White anyone??


----------



## Albert Adomah

Agree with Lilo and Roe. Bellew > White.


----------



## Wallet

Bellew.

Not sure why White getting sparked by Don George (who isn't exactly great) in a round is being overlooked.


----------



## Guest

Wallet said:


> Bellew.
> 
> Not sure why White getting sparked by Don George (who isn't exactly great) in a round is being overlooked.


It was at Super Middle. The issue I have with putting Bellew higher is that surely Chilemba has to be behind him? I think Granchevs win over Erdei & Fonfara's win over Johnson should edge him ahead of Bellew.

*Light Heavyweight (175lbs)
CHB World Championship: (Vacant)
1. Chad Dawson (WBC)*
2. Bernard Hopkins (IBF)
3. Jean Pascal
4. Sergie Kovalev
_5. Nathan Cleverly (WBO)_
6. Beibut Shumenov (WBA)
7. Gabrio Campillo
8. Tavoris Cloud
9. Jurgan Braehmer
10. Lucian Bute
11. Karo Murat
12. Andrezj Fonfara
13. Dennis Granchev
_14. Tony Bellew_
15. Issac Chilemba


----------



## Noonaldinho

robpalmer135 said:


> *I just think its giving to much credit to Bellew.
> *
> Its 2-2 for now. If somebody else comes in and backs either man, thats where the rankings will go.
> 
> Bellew v White anyone??


But he'll give the site publicity when he tweets his delight at making the CHB ranking #deadchuffed #fuckinboss


----------



## Guest

Noonaldinho said:


> But he'll give the site publicity when he tweets his delight at making the CHB ranking #deadchuffed #fuckinboss


Pretty sure Bellew would be outraged thats hes not in the top 10!


----------



## Luf

I can't believe Bellew isn't in ya top 10 tbh


----------



## Guest

luf said:


> I can't believe Bellew isn't in ya top 10 tbh


Care to explain why?


----------



## Danny

There's no way current Glen Johnson is a better win than Isaac Chilemba.

I think Bellew's over-rated, but that justification is terrible and he's almost certainly top 10.


----------



## Luf

Bellew for my.money drew with cleverly. He beat Miranda, McIntosh and chilemba. No frimge contender is as qualified as he is.


----------



## Vano-irons

Bellew > Fonfara IMO


----------



## Lilo

To be honest LHW is a tough weight to rank. I bet if everyone posted their top 15 they'd all be different. There's a argument that Bellew should rank ahead of Kovalev and Campillo. 

Still think Kovalev is too high (right now). 
Pascal hasn't won a fight of note in almost 3 years.
Looking at Shumenov's record it is fucking awful: Joppy, Ornelas and Santiago in 2.5 years! The WBA are shit.


----------



## Guest

Lets get this Light Heavyweight division sorted out then.

Light Heavyweight (175lbs)
CHB World Championship: (Vacant)
1. Chad Dawson (WBC) - Not the Champion because he hasn't defended his title for a year and lost his last fight. Clear No.1
2. Bernard Hopkins (IBF) - Has recent wins over Cloud & Pascal.
3. Jean Pascal - Has a clear win over Dawson but it was a long time ago.
4. Sergie Kovalev - Sparked Campillo in 4 rounds but thats his only win of note.
5. Nathan Cleverly (WBO) - Has faced poor opposition as Champion.
6. Beibut Shumenov (WBA) - Has faced poor opposition as Champion. Inactive.
7. Gabrio Campillo - Should have got wins over Shumenov, Murat & Cloud but got sparked v Kovalev.
8. Tavoris Cloud - Lost decisively to Hopkins and should have lost to Campillo
9. Jurgan Braehmer - Has a good win over Gutkenekt since he came back.
10. Lucian Bute - Has a win over Granchev.
11. Karo Murat - Drew with Campillo
12. Andrezj Fonfara - Beat Glen Johnson
13. Dennis Granchev - Beat Zsolt Erdei
14. Tony Bellew - Win/Loss with Chilemba. Beat Miranda. Close loss to Cleverly.
15. Issac Chilemba - Close loss to Bellew, won there first fight.

Cornelius White has wins over several C level Light Heavys but got sparked at 168.


Whats your ranking guys?


----------



## Batkilt

It's Denis Grachev, mate, not Dennis Granchev. Just sayin'.


----------



## Roe

Those light heavyweight rankings are a perfect example of why it's an impossible job to make rankings that actually work.


----------



## Batkilt

Roe said:


> Those light heavyweight rankings are a perfect example of why it's an impossible job to make rankings that actually work.


It eventually becomes "boxing math". Handsome Gaby was blown out by Kovalev, but style wise I'd still fancy him against Pascal, The Rat and Beibut. Just depends on how much he has left. Styles make fights, not rankings, generally. Sure, sometimes I look forward to fights other folk consider a snooze fest as it features two top fighters, but rankings don't come into it.


----------



## Guest

Roe said:


> Those light heavyweight rankings are a perfect example of why it's an impossible job to make rankings that actually work.





The Batkilt said:


> It eventually becomes "boxing math". Handsome Gaby was blown out by Kovalev, but style wise I'd still fancy him against Pascal, The Rat and Beibut. Just depends on how much he has left. Styles make fights, not rankings, generally. Sure, sometimes I look forward to fights other folk consider a snooze fest as it features two top fighters, but rankings don't come into it.


I try to have some kind of formula to my rankings. Plus you can't rank based on the possibility of something happening, only what has happened. For example Geale is ahead of Golivkin at MW, despite the fact we are all 99% .

I think based on what I put forward and the various comments;

1. Chad Dawson (WBC) 
2. Bernard Hopkins (IBF) 
3. Jean Pascal 
4. Nathan Cleverly (WBO) 
5. Sergie Kovalev 
6. Beibut Shumenov (WBA) 
7. Jurgen Braehmer
8. Gabrio Campillo 
9. Tavoris Cloud
10. Karo Murat 
11. Lucian Bute
12. Tony Bellew
13. Issac Chilemba
14. Andrezj Fonfara 
15. Dennis Granchev


----------



## Guest

The Batkilt said:


> It eventually becomes "boxing math". Handsome Gaby was blown out by Kovalev, but style wise I'd still fancy him against Pascal, The Rat and Beibut. Just depends on how much he has left. Styles make fights, not rankings, generally. Sure, sometimes I look forward to fights other folk consider a snooze fest as it features two top fighters, but rankings don't come into it.


Ok....you don't like rankings we get it!


----------



## Batkilt

The Rat is the 4th best light heavyweight in the world? Dafuq?! I'd say Kovalev's emphatic victory is more impressive than any of The Rat's victories, especially over the last 4 months. If you also take skills into account The Rat isn't on Kovalev's level.


----------



## tdw

For whatever it is worth this would be mine I think:-

1. Chad Dawson (WBC) 
2. Bernard Hopkins (IBF) 
3. Jean Pascal 
4. Sergei Kovalev 
5. Nathan Cleverly (WBO)
6. Beibut Shumenov (WBA) 
7. Tavoris Cloud
8. Gabriel Campillo 
9. Karo Murat 
10. Lucian Bute 
11. Jurgen Braehmer
12. Tony Bellew
13. Issac Chilemba
14. Dennis Grachev 
15. Andrezj Fonfara

While I'm sure we all agree that Campillo beat Cloud, I'm reluctant to overturn decisions because there is always controversy. E.g. people in this thread thought Campillo-Murat was a bad decision and I personally thought a draw was fair.


----------



## Batkilt

robpalmer135 said:


> Ok....you don't like rankings we get it!


Fuck up, mate. You asked for input and you got it. And I explained why I'd have Kovalev ahead of The Rat.

Stop being so precious.


----------



## Guest

The Batkilt said:


> Fuck up, mate. You asked for input and you got it. And I explained why I'd have Kovalev ahead of The Rat.
> 
> Stop being so precious.


I agree Kovalev ahead of Cleverly.


----------



## Vano-irons

Fonfara's win over Johnson was mighty close, especially compared with Groves' win over him. He shouldn't be that high


----------



## Guest

The Batkilt said:


> Fuck up, mate. You asked for input and you got it. And I explained why I'd have Kovalev ahead of The Rat.
> 
> Stop being so precious.


you replied to this twice you mong!


----------



## Batkilt

robpalmer135 said:


> you replied to this twice you mong!


Not on my screen; only one post shown last night and only one shown now.

And I'll mong you! Or something.


----------



## Guest

Ok this is what were going with,

1. Chad Dawson (WBC)
2. Bernard Hopkins (IBF)
3. Jean Pascal
4. Sergei Kovalev
5. Nathan Cleverly (WBO)
6. Beibut Shumenov (WBA)
7. Gabriel Campillo
8. Tavoris Cloud
9. Karo Murat
10. Jurgen Braehmer
11. Lucian Bute
12. Tony Bellew
13. Issac Chilemba
14. Dennis Grachev
15. Andrezj Fonfara


----------



## Guest

Ok guy. Should Mayweather v Alvarez be for the Light Middleweight World Championship?

This would mean re-ranking Mayweather at 154lbs and his title would become vacant at 147lbs. Bradley v Marquez will become a vacant title fight?


----------



## Roe

Make it for the CHB silver title.


----------



## Wallet

Roe said:


> Make it for the CHB silver title.


:deal

Bradley-Marquez for the interim title.


----------



## Batkilt

robpalmer135 said:


> Ok guy. Should Mayweather v Alvarez be for the Light Middleweight World Championship?
> 
> This would mean re-ranking Mayweather at 154lbs and his title would become vacant at 147lbs. Bradley v Marquez will become a vacant title fight?


How likely is it that Mayweather sticks at 154 after he beats Alvarez though? I'd say the winner is the World Light Middleweight Champion, but I reckon his next again bout will be at the lower weight unless there's calls for an immediate Canelo rematch. If Money beats Canelo then returns to 147 I honestly think it'd be daft to say Marquez or Bradley is the World Welterweight Champion. I'd wait until Mayweather indicates where he'll be fighting post-Canelo if it was me.


----------



## King Horse

Why can't Mayweather be a two weight world champion?


----------



## Guest

King Horse said:


> Why can't Mayweather be a two weight world champion?


Cos dey da rulz


----------



## King Horse

robpalmer135 said:


> Cos dey da rulz


Maybe you should change them.


----------



## Lunny

What's with the title? How would Mayweather-Canelo not be for the 154 championship????

Ohhhhhh the catchweight... fuck it, it's close enough for me.


----------



## Wallet

Lunny said:


> What's with the title? How would Mayweather-Canelo not be for the 154 championship????
> 
> Ohhhhhh the catchweight... fuck it, it's close enough for me.


It's nothing to do with the catchweight. It's because Mayweather isn't a light-middleweight.

I think it should be though.


----------



## Lunny

Wallet said:


> It's nothing to do with the catchweight. It's because Mayweather isn't a light-middleweight.
> 
> I think it should be though.


That makes no sense.


----------



## Wallet

Lunny said:


> That makes no sense.


You make no sense.


----------



## Batkilt

Ya'll musta forgot the golden rule: PM @Bryn. He'll tell us what's what and that's final.


----------



## Lilo

robpalmer135 said:


> I try to have some kind of formula to my rankings. Plus you can't rank based on the possibility of something happening, only what has happened. For example Geale is ahead of Golivkin at MW, despite the fact we are all 99% .
> 
> I think based on what I put forward and the various comments;
> 
> 1. Chad Dawson (WBC)
> 2. Bernard Hopkins (IBF)
> 3. Jean Pascal
> 4. Nathan Cleverly (WBO)
> 5. Sergie Kovalev
> 6. Beibut Shumenov (WBA)
> 7. Jurgen Braehmer
> 8. Gabrio Campillo
> 9. Tavoris Cloud
> 10. Karo Murat
> 11. Lucian Bute
> 12. Tony Bellew
> 13. Issac Chilemba
> 14. Andrezj Fonfara
> 15. Dennis Granchev


Yeah those look pretty good to me. But I've woken up today and think that Bellew should be #10. Bute's win over Grachev isn't _that_ good, probably not as good as a Chilemba win. Bellew>Murat in record and skills.

Clev has wins over two in the top 15 and one over the guy that is keeping Pascal at #3! Kovalev doesn't deserve to be higher although he is the 'cool', lesser known guy compared to the satanic Warren's boy Cleverly.

Floyd vs Canelo will be for the RING won't it? And for good reason; Canelo agreed to the catchweight, its at light middle so there's no problem really.


----------



## Batkilt

@Lilo I don't care if it's "cool" to like Kovalev all of a sudden; anyone who walks through Gaby like that deserves to be in the mix at the top; especially given Chico Guapo's style and powers of recovery. Gaby's a former belt holder and been there or thereabouts for years. If he gets sparked out in his next few it takes the shine off it a bit, but as of now he's only the second guy to stop him.

If we're going back to the Murat win for Cleverly I'll throw in Gaby being unlucky - or robbed - in losses to Beibut and Cloud, and being unfortunate to get a draw in the Murat rematch. Hell, Gaby was hard done by in the first Murat fight which was before the latter even fought Clev.

In short it's a better win for Kovalev than any of Cleverly's. A win in 2011 against Bellew - who had never stepped beyond domestic level at that point - and Murat doesn't top that in my opinion.

With Kovalev it's obvious he's got class as well, not so with Cleverly; combine his obvious talent with the Gaby win and he's ahead of Clev.

I'm biased as I don't think Cleverly is world class and reckon he'll get found out when he does face someone like Dawson, Hopkins or Kovalev. To me he's there by default as there's not exactly anyone else that's shown they're elite. To be honest I'm more impressed with Bellew's win over Chilemba; showed he could make adjustments to win the rematch, and against a tricky fringe world level fighter.

Bute had to graft against Grachev, sure, but Grachev is a decent fighter. Wins over Sillakh and Erdei don't make him one of the elite, but he's dismissed too easily by most.

Different strokes for different folks, I guess.


----------



## Roe

Oh yeah I forgot about the catchweight thing in the Mayweather/Canelo fight.

Hmm. Well, I think Canelo should probably already be "champion" after the Trout win (even though I thought Trout won..). I don't think it should be for the title if it's 2 lbs below that limit and one of them isn't a light middleweight.

So no. Take that CHB Silver Interim title off the line.

Put the CHB 152 lb Gold belt up for grabs instead.


----------



## Vano-irons

robpalmer135 said:


> Ok guy. Should Mayweather v Alvarez be for the Light Middleweight World Championship?
> 
> This would mean re-ranking Mayweather at 154lbs and his title would become vacant at 147lbs. Bradley v Marquez will become a vacant title fight?


Well, the 1 and 2 now are Canelo and Trout, I know Canelo was rated lower before, but I think he should be considered THE man at the weight now, as he has already beaten the number 2. I don't mind re-ranking Mayweather there, but he'd have to be rated number 3 for me (his win over Cotto was far less impressive than Trout's IMO). Still, a fight between the current 1 and 3, given that the number 2 ranked fighter has been beaten by one of them already, is good enough for me.

I vote that the winner becomes Champion, and Bradley / Marquez becomes Welterweight champion



King Horse said:


> Maybe you should change them.


:rofl very rich


----------



## Vano-irons

Plus the catchweight doesn't really bother me. Anything from 148-154 is Light Middleweight. That's just how it works


----------



## tdw

Just seen Fonfara-Campillo listed on Boxrec for August 16th so that will hopefully clear up the 175 rankings a bit


----------



## Batkilt

Aye, think Gaby plans a tune up before then. It should also tell us more about the Kovalev fight. Even if Gaby is done, the manner in which Kovalev dispatched of him is impressive. But if Gaby can't beat Fonfara then - short of it being another robbery - then I think he's spent. He's obviously not as fresh as he once was but right now I still think he'd gives any of the belt holders problems.


----------



## Luf

floyd is the number 1 lmw in my eyes. i would have dropped him from the lmw rankings but with his seeming intent on ruling bopth division that doesn't seem fair.

if floyd is number 1 then canelo is the only choice for number 2.

very meaningful fight.


----------



## Guest

thanks guys. Majority rules. Mayweather v Canelo is for the World Championship at 154lbs.


----------



## DirtyDan

How the fuck is Lucas above Danny.. he lost to Judah who Danny beat his last fight.. only notable win was against Peterson, who only had 1 fight in a year and a half, and you stated yourself that you don't count Peterson's win over Khan. Honestly makes no sense.


----------



## Guest

DirtyDan said:


> How the fuck is Lucas above Danny.. he lost to Judah who Danny beat his last fight.. only notable win was against Peterson, who only had 1 fight in a year and a half, and you stated yourself that you don't count Peterson's win over Khan. Honestly makes no sense.


Here we go. The trolls are in the building.

First of all read the rules.

"Rule No.1 - Rankings are reflective of performances in fights, not necessarily official scoring, to mitigate the impact of poor judging."

Therefore Matthysse is creditied for wins over Judah, Alexander & Peterson which trumps "Danny's big wins over Khan, Judah & Morales.


----------



## DirtyDan

robpalmer135 said:


> Here we go. The trolls are in the building.
> 
> First of all read the rules.
> 
> "Rule No.1 - Rankings are reflective of performances in fights, not necessarily official scoring, to mitigate the impact of poor judging."
> 
> Therefore Matthysse is creditied for wins over Judah, Alexander & Peterson which trumps "Danny's big wins over Khan, Judah & Morales.


:huh I'm not trolling, buddy. How am I trolling when I'm discussing boxing in a BOXING website? Saying Lucas won over Judah and Alexander is basically just opinion. I had Judah winning by 1 point while having Lucas clearly beating Alexander. However, that was a 10 round fight with no title after Alexander lost to Bradley and most likely lost to Kotelnik. So it doesn't mean anything. If you didn't count Peterson's win over Khan, then Khan was indeed the unified champ, number 1 in the division when Garcia beat him. Basically, Martin Murray should be the champ at Middleweight since most people had him beating Martinez, so by your own rules, you should change their positions.. or does it only work one way?


----------



## Guest

DirtyDan said:


> :huh I'm not trolling, buddy. How am I trolling when I'm discussing boxing in a BOXING website? Saying Lucas won over Judah and Alexander is basically just opinion. I had Judah winning by 1 point while having Lucas clearly beating Alexander. However, that was a 10 round fight with no title after Alexander lost to Bradley and most likely lost to Kotelnik. So it doesn't mean anything. If you didn't count Peterson's win over Khan, then Khan was indeed the unified champ, number 1 in the division when Garcia beat him. Basically, Martin Murray should be the champ at Middleweight since most people had him beating Martinez, so by your own rules, you should change their positions.. or does it only work one way?


Are you friends Lucas Matthysse & Danny Garcia? If not its kind if wierd you call them by there first names.

The vast majority of boxing fans felt Matthysse won those fights & Petersons win over Khan does count. Hence he is ahead of Khan. Murray v Martinez did not have a significant number of fans saying Murray won. Were talking 80% before a decision is overturned.

Put it this way, you were the only poster to take issue with this. Matthysse to No.1 was infact activley encouraged.


----------



## DirtyDan

robpalmer135 said:


> Are you friends Lucas Matthysse & Danny Garcia? If not its kind if wierd you call them by there first names.
> 
> The vast majority of boxing fans felt Matthysse won those fights & Petersons win over Khan does count. Hence he is ahead of Khan. Murray v Martinez did not have a significant number of fans saying Murray won. Were talking 80% before a decision is overturned.
> 
> Put it this way, you were the only poster to take issue with this. Matthysse to No.1 was infact activley encouraged.


I can't pronounce Lucas's last name and can't be bothered googling it, so I call him either Lucas or Matt. There's 2 Garcia's who are known in boxing today, Mikey Garcia and Danny Garcia.. I call him Danny to differentiate him. Who are these people that said Lucas won both fights? The people in CHB, or people overall? I just logged on here, so I can't speak for the people in CHB. But the majority of people I've spoken to in ESB, and in real life said that they were both close fights. I suppose that ranking doesn't matter anyway since they're both fighting some time this year. But universally, most people I talked to said they had Murray winning. So we either go by official result, or the rules you've stated, it can't be both ways.


----------



## Guest

DirtyDan said:


> I can't pronounce Lucas's last name and can't be bothered googling it, so I call him either Lucas or Matt. There's 2 Garcia's who are known in boxing today, Mikey Garcia and Danny Garcia.. I call him Danny to differentiate him. Who are these people that said Lucas won both fights? The people in CHB, or people overall? I just logged on here, so I can't speak for the people in CHB. But the majority of people I've spoken to in ESB, and in real life said that they were both close fights. I suppose that ranking doesn't matter anyway since they're both fighting some time this year. But universally, most people I talked to said they had Murray winning. So we either go by official result, or the rules you've stated, it can't be both ways.


If you don't have the brain capacity to learn how to spell a name, if your to lazy to google a name, and fail to realise theres more than one person called Danny, I can't really trust you have the capacity to analyse what percentage of people scored a fight a certain way.


----------



## DirtyDan

robpalmer135 said:


> If you don't have the brain capacity to learn how to spell a name, if your to lazy to google a name, and fail to realise theres more than one person called Danny, I can't really trust you have the capacity to analyse what percentage of people scored a fight a certain way.


Holy shit, what a fucking idiot. I'm trying to have a serious discussion on BOXING here, on a BOXING forum, yet this clown resorts to name calling and swaying away from the argument. Yet I'm the one trolling? Since you wanna play the spelling game, then okay. "Matthysse" isn't a common name where I'm from, I can be excused from not knowing how to spell his name. Yet a grown man who can't differentiate your from you're isn't acceptable. Like seriously, are you a retard? What does naming someone have to do with anything? Let's stick to boxing here, you hardly answered any of my questions. If you want to troll, then okay, I can troll for days. But if you want to talk about BOXING, then I'm also here.


----------



## Guest

DirtyDan said:


> Holy shit, what a fucking idiot. I'm trying to have a serious discussion on BOXING here, on a BOXING forum, yet this clown resorts to name calling and swaying away from the argument. Yet I'm the one trolling? Since you wanna play the spelling game, then okay. "Matthysse" isn't a common name where I'm from, I can be excused from not knowing how to spell his name. Yet a grown man who can't differentiate your from you're isn't acceptable. Like seriously, are you a retard? What does naming someone have to do with anything? Let's stick to boxing here, you hardly answered any of my questions. If you want to troll, then okay, I can troll for days. But if you want to talk about BOXING, then I'm also here.


This is a grown up discussion. If you think I am going to be the only person resistant to your posting style you're in for a shock. CHB is not the Eastside General forum. You can't come in here all aggresive "Why the fuck is Danny not the No.1" Come back and say "I feel that Danny Garcia should be ranked ahead of because of Xxxxxx" and we can discuss.

Besides I answered all the questions.

Matthysse has a better resume. His fights with Alexander & Judah count as wins because the overwhelming majority of educated fans saw them as Matthysse wins. Martinez v Murray was close to an even split.


----------



## DirtyDan

robpalmer135 said:


> This is a grown up discussion. If you think I am going to be the only person resistant to your posting style you're in for a shock. CHB is not the Eastside General forum. You can't come in here all aggresive "Why the fuck is Danny not the No.1" Come back and say "I feel that Danny Garcia should be ranked ahead of because of Xxxxxx" and we can discuss.
> 
> Besides I answered all the questions.
> 
> Matthysse has a better resume. His fights with Alexander & Judah count as wins because the overwhelming majority of educated fans saw them as Matthysse wins. Martinez v Murray was close to an even split.


What the hell are you talking about? I realize this isn't the ESB general forum, although 90% of the posters here come from ESB. But that doesn't matter. Why do you keep pulling up irrelevant content? This isn't a dictatorship like ESB, I can type however I please which is why I joined this forum. Who are you to tell how I should type? I'm not breaking any rules, nor am I trolling, I'm having a discussion about boxing. This whole argument is meaningless though since Danny and Matt are fighting sometime this year anyway. I'll leave that absurd comment on these "educated" fans you speak of alone.


----------



## Jay

Guys... I don't care who started it. I'm finishing it. Give it a rest. Stop trying to score meaningless points over people based on spelling etc. 

Discuss the rankings, no need for anything else, regardless of previous history here or elsewhere. Any more and I'll just remove all offending posts.


----------



## Guest

DirtyDan said:


> What the hell are you talking about? I realize this isn't the ESB general forum, although 90% of the posters here come from ESB. But that doesn't matter. Why do you keep pulling up irrelevant content? This isn't a dictatorship like ESB, I can type however I please which is why I joined this forum. Who are you to tell how I should type? I'm not breaking any rules, nor am I trolling, I'm having a discussion about boxing. This whole argument is meaningless though since Danny and Matt are fighting sometime this year anyway. I'll leave that absurd comment on these "educated" fans you speak of alone.


Ok DirtyDan. Will give you a fair shake. But don't try and engage me into a debate by starting with "Why the FUCK" in the future. Thats why I bit back.

Most fans in the rankings threads felt Martinez should keep his title, and that Matthysse should be ahead of Garcia. I could post the old threads....but they have been deleted! Majority rules in these threads.


----------



## Guest

Shumenov & Chambers out due to inactivity.


----------



## Noonaldinho

:lol:


----------



## Serial killer

I know rob gets a bit of stick but this should be a Sticky, a lot of effort goes into it and give or take a few places its how most of us would have it
good work Rob!


----------



## Guest

Serial killer said:


> I know rob gets a bit of stick but this should be a Sticky, a lot of effort goes into it and give or take a few places its how most of us would have it
> good work Rob!


People give me stick? 

It is a sticky but thanks mate. Anything you take issue with?


----------



## Noonaldinho

How about doing a P4P listing too


----------



## Guest

Noonaldinho said:


> How about doing a P4P listing too


I don't want Horse to commit suicide. Maybe I will team up with him and we can do a P4P list based on a vote. Everyone puts in there top 10 and you give 10points to No.1 and 1 point to No.10 etc etc. Sound good?


----------



## Wallet

robpalmer135 said:


> I don't want Horse to commit suicide. Maybe I will team up with him and we can do a P4P list based on a vote. Everyone puts in there top 10 and you give 10points to No.1 and 1 point to No.10 etc etc. Sound good?


And at then end of the vote we just go with whatever Horse thinks anyway?


----------



## Batkilt

@Wallet Kings get to veto others in the horse community.


----------



## Guest

June 8th Rankings Update.

What a night!

Adonis Stevenson comes up from Super Middle to go No.1 at Light Heavyweight. Dawson drops to No.2. Peraban comes in at 15 at Super Middle. 

@The Batklit thats why when I fighter doesn't defend his title for a year and loses his last fight at a lower weight they get stripped. If Stevenson beats a ranked fighter in his next fight he will be crowned World Champion.

James DeGale jumps ahead of George Groves after detailed assesment of there records.

Marcos Maidana jumps from 15 to 7. Lope drops from 8-9.


----------



## Barlivia

robpalmer135 said:


> June 8th Rankings Update.
> 
> What a night!
> 
> Adonis Stevenson comes up from Super Middle to go No.1 at Light Heavyweight. Dawson drops to No.2. Peraban comes in at 15 at Super Middle.
> 
> @The Batklit thats why when I fighter doesn't defend his title for a year and loses his last fight at a lower weight they get stripped. If Stevenson beats a ranked fighter in his next fight he will be crowned World Champion.
> 
> *James DeGale jumps ahead of George Groves after detailed assesment of there records.*
> 
> Marcos Maidana jumps from 15 to 7. Lope drops from 8-9.


:whaaaat


----------



## Guest

Barlivia said:


> :whaaaat


http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?7579-DeGale-v-Groves-records-since-they-fought


----------



## Wallet

robpalmer135 said:


> http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?7579-DeGale-v-Groves-records-since-they-fought


Surely the fact that Groves has a W, albeit a very close one, over DeGale supersedes that.


----------



## Guest

Wallet said:


> Surely the fact that Groves has a W, albeit a very close one, over DeGale supersedes that.


i think the fact the win was so close, means DeGale can go ahead of him. but it can of course be changed back?


----------



## Wallet

robpalmer135 said:


> i think the fact the win was so close, means DeGale can go ahead of him. but it can of course be changed back?


I'd personally have Groves ahead.


----------



## Guest

Wallet said:


> I'd personally have Groves ahead.


Fair point.


----------



## dkos

DeGale might have the slightly better record on paper since they fought, but Groves has been beating his opposition in a much more conclusive fashion. Taking that into account, Groves deserves to be ahead IMO.


----------



## Guest

Groves goes back to being ahead.


----------



## Luf

stevenson should be the champ man, every man and his dog considers him the lhw king

apart from lineal whores who have grachev there.


----------



## Guest

luf said:


> stevenson should be the champ man, every man and his dog considers him the lhw king
> 
> apart from lineal whores who have grachev there.


Dawson hadn't defended his title in over year and lost his last fight. He wasn't the champ.

Stevenson is No.1 and can become champ if he fights a ranked fighter.


----------



## Luf

robpalmer135 said:


> Dawson hadn't defended his title in over year and lost his last fight. He wasn't the champ.
> 
> Stevenson is No.1 and can become champ if he fights a ranked fighter.


that criteria is whack, he's just one bombed a ranked fighter


----------



## Roe

So Stevenson can become the champion if he beats say Fonfara in his next fight? That doesn't make sense to me. Surely the Dawson win was a better claim of making him the real champion?


----------



## Luf

Roe said:


> So Stevenson can become the champion if he beats say Fonfara in his next fight? That doesn't make sense to me. Surely the Dawson win was a better claim of making him the real champion?


this :deal


----------



## Guest

Roe said:


> So Stevenson can become the champion if he beats say Fonfara in his next fight? That doesn't make sense to me. Surely the Dawson win was a better claim of making him the real champion?


Its not Dawson win v Fonfara win....its Dawson + Fonfara.

Its that or you beat No.2/No.3 to become champion?

Problem is some fighters have already beaten the No.2 but there not champ, Stevenson a prime example.


----------



## Luf

robpalmer135 said:


> Its not Dawson win v Fonfara win....its Dawson + Fonfara.
> 
> Its that or you beat No.2/No.3 to become champion?
> 
> Problem is some fighters have already beaten the No.2 but there not champ, Stevenson a prime example.


but dawson was the champ, his loss was outside his weight division?


----------



## Guest

luf said:


> but dawson was the champ, his loss was outside his weight division?


If you lose in another division you should still lose your title and he didn't defend his title for a year!

If you go by your logic.....Granchev would be champ!!


----------



## Luf

robpalmer135 said:


> If you lose in another division you should still lose your title and he didn't defend his title for a year!
> 
> If you go by your logic.....Granchev would be champ!!


not by my logic at all mate. by my logic stevenson should be champ.

jones usurped dm in my eyes, noone did enough to usurp dawson's claim


----------



## Guest

luf said:


> not by my logic at all mate. by my logic stevenson should be champ.
> 
> jones usurped dm in my eyes, noone did enough to usurp dawson's claim


How can Stevenson be Champion and Jones have been recognized as champ back in the day? That would mean changing the rules as you go along?


----------



## Luf

robpalmer135 said:


> How can Stevenson be Champion and Jones have been recognized as champ back in the day? That would mean changing the rules as you go along?


because i don't believe in a strict lineage, i just believe in recognising at any given point who the best in the division is.

so dm was the best when he beat hill, but his competition slacked whilst jones unified to take top spot. that lineage was never seriously challenged again until calzaghe retired.

dawson has been number 1 since said retirement before losing to pascal who lost to hop who lost to dawson who lost to stevenson and i don't see anyone deserving to rank above stevenson.

in short, basically i'm saying i don't differentiate between number 1 and champion.


----------



## Guest

luf said:


> because i don't believe in a strict lineage, i just believe in recognising at any given point who the best in the division is.
> 
> so dm was the best when he beat hill, but his competition slacked whilst jones unified to take top spot. that lineage was never seriously challenged again until calzaghe retired.
> 
> dawson has been number 1 since said retirement before losing to pascal who lost to hop who lost to dawson who lost to stevenson and i don't see anyone deserving to rank above stevenson.
> 
> in short, basically i'm saying i don't differentiate between number 1 and champion.


while I tend to agree with allot of what your saying....you can't really run rankings that way. you get that right?

The way we have the CHB rankings setup, it allows the true number 1 to remain as No.1. If a champion doesn't defend against quality opposition they lose the title.

If Stevenson backs up his Dawson win with another big win, he will be the champ.


----------



## Luf

robpalmer135 said:


> while I tend to agree with allot of what your saying....you can't really run rankings that way. you get that right?


in a world of boxing like we have today, course we can.

just rank the guys 1 to 10, whichever belt holder sits at the top of the division is the champ until he loses, vacates or someone better comes along.

the problem with trying to crown a "true" champ is there's a lot of different criteria and not a lot of prestige. Although seeing kellerman rant on abou the importance of linearity was very refreshing and a step in the right direction.


----------



## Guest

luf said:


> in a world of boxing like we have today, course we can.
> 
> just rank the guys 1 to 10, whichever belt holder sits at the top of the division is the champ until he loses, vacates or someone better comes along.
> 
> the problem with trying to crown a "true" champ is there's a lot of different criteria and not a lot of prestige. Although seeing kellerman rant on abou the importance of linearity was very refreshing and a step in the right direction.


you just said you don't like lineage?


----------



## Luf

robpalmer135 said:


> you just said you don't like lineage?


i said per se.

the concept is the ideal, it's how the sport should be. it would be awesome if the champ faced the best opposition, decisions were all legitimate and the top contenders faced each other when the champion vacated.

however the reality is we get shit like people saying "yeah but grachev beat the man who beat the man" when in the real world grachev is no more a light heavy champ than i am.


----------



## FloydPatterson

LHW being vacant is retarded, even if its Adonis Stevenson. Luckily these rankings are on an online forum and hold no value


----------



## Bummy Davis

very good ratings


----------



## Guest

FloydPatterson said:


> LHW being vacant is retarded, even if its Adonis Stevenson. Luckily these rankings are on an online forum and hold no value


So why did you bother posting?


----------



## Guest

Bummy Davis said:


> very good ratings


Thanks.


----------



## Duffy

Why is David Haye below Vitali Klitschko? Head to head alone sees Haye at a far better level than the old shot 45 year old Vitali who refuses to defend his belt. Vitali ducked The Hayemaker to which should also see Haye ahead of him. The conclusive proof was also seen by everyone when David KO'd Chisora heavily while Vitali edged a close fight against the same man.


----------



## Guest

Updated. Unfortunatley Mikey Garcia loses his CHB World Championship on the scales. He can regain his title of he remains at 126lbs and beats a ranked opponent in te next 6 months.


----------



## Guest

Duffy said:


> Why is David Haye below Vitali Klitschko? Head to head alone sees Haye at a far better level than the old shot 45 year old Vitali who refuses to defend his belt. Vitali ducked The Hayemaker to which should also see Haye ahead of him. The conclusive proof was also seen by everyone when David KO'd Chisora heavily while Vitali edged a close fight against the same man.


While you make a fair point I still think 95% of fans feel Vitali should be ahead of Haye. Overall since Hayes move to HW, Vitalis resume is far far superior.


----------



## Luf

Loses title on the scales? That shit be whack.


----------



## Guest

Luf said:


> Loses title on the scales? That shit be whack.


you think a fighter should keep there belt after failing to make the weight for a title fight?


----------



## Luf

robpalmer135 said:


> you think a fighter should keep there belt after failing to make the weight for a title fight?


I think they should forfeit a percentage of their purse but they are still the best in the division until they move up or lose.


----------



## Guest

Luf said:


> I think they should forfeit a percentage of their purse but they are still the best in the division until they move up or lose.


Garcia is still ranked No.1


----------



## Luf

robpalmer135 said:


> Garcia is still ranked No.1


all is good then I differentiate not between the two.


----------



## Guest

Rankings Updated from tonight.


----------



## Luf

Whys Floyd not at ww?


----------



## Guest

Luf said:


> Whys Floyd not at ww?


You can't be ranked in 2 divisions.


----------



## Luf

robpalmer135 said:


> You can't be ranked in 2 divisions.


but when he beats canelo he's prolly gonna fight the winner of Alexander v Khan. He's competing in both divisions.


----------



## Guest

Updated.


----------



## Luf

Stevenson has the wbc belt now, not Dawson.


----------



## Guest

Thanks @Luf


----------



## dkos

The minimumweight rankings at the top have changed quite a bit recently. This is how I would now have it:

1. Katsunari Takayama (IBF)
2. Mario Rodriguez
3. Hekkie Budler
4. Nkosianthi Joyi
5. Ryo Miyazaki (WBA)
6. Xiang Zhao Zhong (WBC)
7. Denver Cuello


----------



## Guest

Thanks @dkos

All rankinga up to date from last night. Golovkin jumps from no.3 to no.2 at MW!


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Is khan ranked anywhere?


----------



## JFT96

How on earth is Murat ranked no.9 at LHW?!!!!


----------



## Guest

JFT96 said:


> How on earth is Murat ranked no.9 at LHW?!!!!


Draw with Campillo and its a weak division!


----------



## Guest

Chacal said:


> Is khan ranked anywhere?


He is unranked at Welterweight.


----------



## JFT96

robpalmer135 said:


> Draw with Campillo and its a weak division!


:lol: that is weak reasoning!

Let's have it straight, he lost that second fight to Campillo. And the first one. And he has beat nobody since the Cleverly fight either. Braehmer, Bute, Bellew and Grachev all should be ahead of him IMO, Chilemba maybe too (I'd personally have Grachev ahead of Chilemba & Bellew)


----------



## Guest

JFT96 said:


> :lol: that is weak reasoning!
> 
> Let's have it straight, he lost that second fight to Campillo. And the first one. And he has beat nobody since the Cleverly fight either. Braehmer, Bute, Bellew and Grachev all should be ahead of him IMO, Chilemba maybe too (I'd personally have Grachev ahead of Chilemba & Bellew)


I think your getting Murat and Shumenov mixed up a little but ok. How about this?

Light Heavyweight (175lbs)
CHB World Championship: (Vacant)
1. Adonis Stevenson (WBC)
2. Chad Dawson
3. Bernard Hopkins (IBF)
4. Jean Pascal
5. Sergei Kovalev
6. Nathan Cleverly (WBO)
7. Jurgen Braehmer
8. Lucian Bute
9. Gabriel Campillo
10. Tavoris Cloud
11. Dennis Grachev
12. Karo Murat
13. Tony Bellew
14. Issac Chilemba
15. Andrezj Fonfara

(WBA - Beibut Shumenov Unranked due to In-Activity)


----------



## JFT96

robpalmer135 said:


> I think your getting Murat and Shumenov mixed up a little but ok. How about this?
> 
> Light Heavyweight (175lbs)
> CHB World Championship: (Vacant)
> 1. Adonis Stevenson (WBC)
> 2. Chad Dawson
> 3. Bernard Hopkins (IBF)
> 4. Jean Pascal
> 5. Sergei Kovalev
> 6. Nathan Cleverly (WBO)
> 7. Jurgen Braehmer
> 8. Lucian Bute
> 9. Gabriel Campillo
> 10. Tavoris Cloud
> 11. Dennis Grachev
> 12. Karo Murat
> 13. Tony Bellew
> 14. Issac Chilemba
> 15. Andrezj Fonfara
> 
> (WBA - Beibut Shumenov Unranked due to In-Activity)


I'm not, I think Campillo did enough to get the 2 Murat decisions.

That seems much better to me. I think there's strong enough reasoning to put Bellew above Murat still but I know you wouldn't have that :lol:. Otherwise, that seems fair


----------



## Guest

JFT96 said:


> I'm not, I think Campillo did enough to get the 2 Murat decisions.
> 
> That seems much better to me. I think there's strong enough reasoning to put Bellew above Murat still but I know you wouldn't have that :lol:. Otherwise, that seems fair


I was wrong. I still think just ahead of Bellew is fair.


----------



## JFT96

robpalmer135 said:


> He only faced Campillo once.


:lol: yeah you're right, I am getting them mixed up


----------



## Guest

JFT96 said:


> :lol: yeah you're right, I am getting them mixed up


nope actually you were right.


----------



## JFT96

robpalmer135 said:


> nope actually you were right.


I thought I'd seen them fight twice! Just goes to show how many tight decisions Campillo has had in his career which haven't gone his way


----------



## MyName

Why is the championship vacant?


----------



## Guest

MyName said:


> Why is the championship vacant?


which one?


----------



## MyName

Light Heavyweight.


----------



## Guest

MyName said:


> Light Heavyweight.


1) Dawson did not defend his title for a year.
2) Dawson had lost his last wife.

If Stevenson beats a ranked fighter in his next fight he will pick up the Championship.


----------



## tdw

robpalmer135 said:


> 1) *2) Dawson had lost his last wife.*


Sorry to hear that


----------



## Teeto

robpalmer135 said:


> *Rules*
> 
> 1. Rankings are reflective of performances in fights, not necessarily official scoring, to mitigate the impact of poor judging.
> 2. Fights can only be ranked in one division. Will only be ranked in a new division once they have fought there.
> 3. Fights will NOT be ranked based on potential.
> 4. Fighter must have fought within year or have a fight scheduled to be ranked.
> 5. Only fights within the last 5 years count towards a ranking.
> 6. A Fighter can be stripped of his world title if he loses in another division, or fails to fight a top 15 ranked fighter in a year.
> 7. Vacant Championships will be decided by the No.1 ranked fight vs No.2 or No.3 unless;
> a) No.1 or No.2 ranked fighters have beaten No.3 ranked fighter, in which case the No.3 ranked fighter will not be eligible.
> b) No.1 ranked fighter has already beaten the No.2 within 5 years, in which case the No.1 ranked fighter can beat any ranked fighter to become champion.
> c) If a champion has been stripped of his title, as the No.1 ranked fighter they can beat anyone in the top 10 to become champion.
> 
> *UPDATED AS OFF JULY 3rd 2013.*
> 
> *Heavyweight (201lbs+)
> CHB World Champion: Wladimir Klitschko (WBA, IBF, WBO)
> Kiev, Ukraine
> Beat Ruslan Chagaev June 2009*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Vitali Klitschko (WBC)
> 3. David Haye
> 4. Alexander Povetkin
> 5. Kurbat Pulev
> 6. Tony Thompson
> 7. Tyson Fury
> 8. Bermain Stiverne
> 9. Malik Scott
> 10. Bryant Jennings
> 11. Vyachaslev Glazcov
> 12. Dereck Chisora
> 13. Denis Boystov
> 14. Odlanier Solis
> 15. Tomasz Adamek
> 
> *Cruiserweight (200lbs)
> CHB World Champion: Yoan Pablo Hernandez (IBF)
> Havana, Cuba
> Beat Steve Cunningham February 2012*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Guillermo Jones (WBA)
> 3. Marco Huck (WBO)
> 4. Firat Arslan
> 5. Dennis Lebedev
> 6. Troy Ross
> 7. Krzysztof Wlodarczyk (WBC)
> 8. Ola Alafoabi
> 9. Layteef Kayode
> 10. Francisco Palacios
> 11. Alexander Alekseev
> 12. Danny Green
> 13. BJ Flores
> 14. Mateusz Masternak
> 15. Dymtro Kucher
> 
> *Light Heavyweight (175lbs)
> CHB World Championship: (Vacant)
> 1. Adonis Stevenson (WBC)*
> 2. Chad Dawson
> 3. Bernard Hopkins (IBF)
> 4. Jean Pascal
> 5. Sergei Kovalev
> 6. Nathan Cleverly (WBO)
> 7. Gabriel Campillo
> 8. Tavoris Cloud
> 9. Karo Murat
> 10. Jurgen Braehmer
> 11. Lucian Bute
> 12. Tony Bellew
> 13. Issac Chilemba
> 14. Dennis Grachev
> 15. Andrezj Fonfara
> 
> _(WBA - Beibut Shumenov Unranked due to In-Activity)_
> 
> *Super Middleweight (168lbs)
> CHB World Champion: Andre Ward (WBA)
> Oakland, California, USA
> Beat Carl Froch December 2011*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Carl Froch (IBF)
> 3. Mikkel Kessler
> 4. Robert Stieglitz (WBO)
> 5. Edwin Rodrigurez
> 6. Arthur Abraham
> 7. Sakio Bika (WBC)
> 8. George Groves
> 9. James DeGale
> 10. Brian Magee
> 11. Marco Antinio Peraban
> 12. Brandan Gonzalez
> 13. Thomas Oosthuizen
> 14. Maxim Vlasov
> 15. Andre Dirrell
> 
> *Middleweight (160lbs)
> CHB World Champion: Sergio Martinez (WBC)
> Buenos Aires, Agentina
> Beat Kelly Pavlik April 2010*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Gennady Golovkin (WBA)
> 3. Daniel Geale (IBF)
> 4. Martin Murray
> 5. Julio Cesar Chavez Jnr
> 6. Peter Quillin (WBO)
> 7. Felix Sturm
> 8. Matthew Macklin
> 9. Hassan N'Dam N'Jikam
> 10. Darren Barker
> 11. Andy Lee
> 12. Brian Vera
> 13. Marco Antonio Rubio
> 14. Max Bursak
> 15. Sergio Mora
> 
> *Light Middleweight (154lbs)
> CHB World Championship: (Floyd Mayweather Jnr v Saul Alvarez September 14th 2013)
> 1. Floyd Mayweather Jnr (WBA)
> 2. Saul Alvarez (WBC)
> 3. Austin Trout*
> 4. Miguel Cotto
> 5. Carlos Molina
> 6. Erislandy Lara
> 7. Vanes Martirosyan
> 8. Alfredo Angulo
> 9. Delvin Rodrigurez
> 10. Ishe Smith (IBF)
> 11. Cornelius Bundrage
> 12. Sergie Rabchenko
> 13. Zaurbek Baysangurov (WBO)
> 14. Demetrius Andrade
> 15. Damian Janack
> 
> *Welterweight (147lbs)
> CHB World Championship: (Vacant)
> 1. Juan Manuel Marquez*
> 2. Manny Pacquiao
> 3. Timothy Bradley (WBO)
> 4. Devon Alexander (IBF)
> 5. Robert Guerrero
> 6. Adrien Broner (WBA)
> 7. Marcos Maidana
> 8. Ruslan Provodnikov
> 9. Paulie Mallignaggi
> 10. Jesse Vargas
> 11. Josesito Lopez
> 12. Victor Ortiz
> 13. Andre Berto
> 14. Shane Mosley
> 15. Kieth Thurman
> 
> *Light Welterweight (140lbs)
> CHB World Championship: (Vacant)*
> *1. Lucas Matthysse
> 2. Danny Garcia (WBC & WBA)
> 3. Mike Alvarado (WBO)*
> 4. Brandon Rios
> 5. Lamont Peterson
> 6. Zab Judah
> 7. Khabib Allakhverdiev
> _8. Ajose Olusegun_
> 9. Karim Mayfeild
> 10. Mauricio Herrera
> 11. Cesar Rene Cucena
> 12. Viktor Postol
> 13. Selcuk Aydin
> 14. Michele Di Rocco
> 15. Humberto Soto
> 
> *Lightweight (135lbs)
> CHB World Championship: (Vacant)
> 1. Miguel Vasquez (IBF)
> 2. Richard Abril (WBA)
> 3. Ricky Burns (WBO)*
> 4. Yuriorkis Gamboa
> 5. Raymundo Beltran
> 6. Denis Shafikov
> 7. Marvin Quintero
> 8. Antonio DeMarco
> 9. Sharrif Bogere
> 10. Mercito Gesta
> 11. Daniel Estrada
> 12. Terrance Crawford
> 13. Gavin Rees
> 14. John Molina
> 15. Ameth Diaz
> 
> (WBC - Adrien Broner No.6 at Welterweight)
> 
> *Super Featherweight (130lbs)
> CHB World Championship: (Vacant)
> 1. Takashi Uchiyama (WBA)
> 2. Agenis Mendez (IBF)*
> 3. Juan Carlos Burgos
> 4. Roman Martienz (WBO)
> 5. Miguel Beltran Jnr
> 6. Diego Magdaleno
> 7. Sergio Thompson
> 8. Juan Carlos Salgado
> 9. Takashi Miura (WBC)
> 10. Devis Boschiero
> 11. Takahiro Ao
> 12. Jorge Solis
> 13. Marvin Honorio
> 14. Gamaliel Diaz
> 15. Edner Cherry
> 
> *Featherweight (126lbs)
> CHB World Championship: (Vacant)
> 1. Miguel Angel Garcia*
> 2. Abner Mares (WBC)
> 3. Chris John (WBA)
> 4. Orlando Salido
> 5. Daniel Ponce De Leon
> 6. Jhonny Gonzalez
> 7. Jonathan Victor Barros
> 8. Javier Fortuna
> 9. Simpiwe Vetyeka
> 10. Evgeny Gradovich (IBF)
> 11. Juan Manuel Lopez
> 12. Lee Selby
> 13. Alexander Miskirtchian
> 14. Robinson Castellos
> 15. Gary Russel Jnr
> 
> _(WBO - Vacant)_
> 
> *Super Bantamweight (122lbs)
> CHB World Champion: Guillermo Rigondeaux (WBA & WBO)
> Bohol, Philippines
> Beat Nonito Donaire April 2013*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Nonito Donaire
> 3. Jeffery Mathebula
> 4. Jonathan Romero (IBF)
> 5. Victor Terrazas (WBC)
> 6. Vic Darchinyan
> 7. Chrstian Mijares
> 8. Carl Frampton
> 9. Scott Quigg
> 10. Leo Santa Cruz
> 11. Ajlejandro Lopez
> 12. Takalani NDlovou
> 13. Shingo Wake
> 14. Robert Marroquin
> 15. Hugo Fidel Cazares
> 
> *Bantamweight (118lbs)
> CHB World Championship: (Vacant)
> 1. Shinsuke Yamanaka (WBC)
> 2. Anselmo Moreno (WBA)
> 3. Joseph Agbeko*
> 4. Hugo Ruiz
> 5. Koki Komeda
> 6. Paulus Ambunda (WBO)
> 7. Jamie McDonnell (IBF)
> 8. Pungluang Sor Singyu
> 8. Ryosuke Iwasa
> 9. Malcom Tunacao
> 10. Rolly Matsushita
> 11. Suriyan Sor Rungvisai
> 12. Stephan Jamoye
> 13. Julio Ceja
> 14. Cesar Seda
> 15. Tomas Rojas
> 
> *Super Flyweight (115lbs)
> CHB World Championship: (Vacant)
> 1. Omar Navarez (WBO)
> 2. Srisaket Sor Rungvisai (WBC)
> 3. Juan Carlos Sanchez Jr*
> 4. Yota Sato
> 5. Liborio Solis (WBA)
> 6. Kohei Kono
> 7. Tepparith Kokietgym
> 8. Johnny Garcia
> 9. Rodrigo Guerrero
> 10. Felipe Orucuta
> 11. Nobou Nashiro
> 12. Carlos Cuadras
> 13. Oleydong Sithsamerchai
> 14. Daniel Rosas
> 15. Arthur Villanueva
> 
> _(IBF - Vacant)_
> 
> *Flyweight (112lbs)
> CHB World Champion: Akira Yaegashi (WBC)
> Yokohoma, Kanagawa, Japan
> Beat Toshiyuki Igarashi April 2013*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Juan Francisco Estrada (WBO & IBF)
> 3. Brian Viloria
> 4. Moruti Mthalane (IBF)
> 5. Hernan Marquez
> 6. Toshiyuki Igarashi
> 7. Edgar Sosa
> 8. Milan Melindo
> 9. Rocky Fuentes
> 10. Juan Carlos Reveco
> 11. Wilbert Uicab
> 12. Giovani Segura
> 13. Ricardo Nunez
> 14. Luis Concepcion
> 15. Kompayak Porpramook
> 
> *Light Flyweight (108lbs)
> CHB World Championship: (Vacant)
> 1. Roman Gonzalez (WBA)
> 2. Donnie Nietes (WBO)
> 3. Adrian Hernandez (WBC)*
> 4. John Riel Casimero (IBF)
> 5. Kazuota Ioka
> 6. Moises Fuentes
> 7. Armando Torres
> 8. Juan Hernandez
> 9. Moises Fuentes
> 10. Pedro Guevara
> 11. Alberto Rossel
> 12. Armando Torres
> 13. Raul Garcia
> 14. Ryoichi Taguchi
> 15. Odilon Zaleta
> 
> *Starwweight (105lbs)
> CHB World Championship: (Vacant)*
> 1. Katsunari Takayama (IBF)
> 2. Mario Rodriguez
> 3. Hekkie Budler
> 4. Nkosianthi Joyi
> 5. Ryo Miyazaki (WBA)
> 6. Xiang Zhao Zhong (WBC)
> 7. Denver Cuello
> 8. Pornsawan Porpramook
> 9. Jesus Silvestre
> 10. Xiang Zhao Zhong (WBC)
> 11. Kwanthai Sithmorseng
> 12. Carlos Buitrago
> 13. Ryuji Hara
> 14. Donny Mabao
> 15. Simphiwe Khonco


great work Rob, I hope Golovkin fights Martinez soon


----------



## Guest

Teeto said:


> great work Rob, I hope Golovkin fights Martinez soon


Got a feeling it could happen next year. Don't see it as a competitive fight though.


----------



## Teeto

robpalmer135 said:


> Got a feeling it could happen next year. Don't see it as a competitive fight though.


I think Golovkin looked fucking brilliant the other night, the way he was cutting down the ring. Obviously Macklin is not Cory Spinks and isn't a back foot fighter, but it still impressed me. But yeah he doesn;t have the same level of experience as Martinez, it may just be too much.

I love Golovkin though


----------



## Guest

Teeto said:


> I think Golovkin looked fucking brilliant the other night, the way he was cutting down the ring. Obviously Macklin is not Cory Spinks and isn't a back foot fighter, but it still impressed me. But yeah he doesn;t have the same level of experience as Martinez, it may just be too much.
> 
> I love Golovkin though


He made Macklin look like a journeyman!


----------



## Batkilt

JFT96 said:


> :lol: that is weak reasoning!
> 
> Let's have it straight, he lost that second fight to Campillo. And the first one. And he has beat nobody since the Cleverly fight either. Braehmer, Bute, Bellew and Grachev all should be ahead of him IMO, Chilemba maybe too (I'd personally have Grachev ahead of Chilemba & Bellew)





robpalmer135 said:


> I think your getting Murat and Shumenov mixed up a little but ok. How about this?





JFT96 said:


> I'm not, I think Campillo did enough to get the 2 Murat decisions.
> 
> That seems much better to me. I think there's strong enough reasoning to put Bellew above Murat still but I know you wouldn't have that :lol:. Otherwise, that seems fair





robpalmer135 said:


> He only faced Campillo once.





JFT96 said:


> :lol: yeah you're right, I am getting them mixed up





robpalmer135 said:


> nope actually you were right.





JFT96 said:


> I thought I'd seen them fight twice! Just goes to show how many tight decisions Campillo has had in his career which haven't gone his way


:lol:

No offence lads, but I was in stitches reading this. :rofl


----------



## Guest

No updates from this weekend.


----------



## Guest

updated from tonight


----------



## Roe

robpalmer135 said:


> 2) Dawson had lost his last wife.


:lol:


----------



## Eoghan

robpalmer135 said:


> *Rules*
> 
> 1. Rankings are reflective of performances in fights, not necessarily official scoring, to mitigate the impact of poor judging.
> 2. Fights can only be ranked in one division. Will only be ranked in a new division once they have fought there.
> 3. Fights will NOT be ranked based on potential.
> 4. Fighter must have fought within year or have a fight scheduled to be ranked.
> 5. Only fights within the last 5 years count towards a ranking.
> 6. A Fighter can be stripped of his world title if he loses in another division, or fails to fight a top 15 ranked fighter in a year.
> 7. Vacant Championships will be decided by the No.1 ranked fight vs No.2 or No.3 unless;
> a) No.1 or No.2 ranked fighters have beaten No.3 ranked fighter, in which case the No.3 ranked fighter will not be eligible.
> b) No.1 ranked fighter has already beaten the No.2 within 5 years, in which case the No.1 ranked fighter can beat any ranked fighter to become champion.
> c) If a champion has been stripped of his title, as the No.1 ranked fighter they can beat anyone in the top 10 to become champion.
> 
> *UPDATED AS OFF JULY 21ST 2013.*
> 
> *Heavyweight (201lbs+)
> CHB World Champion: Wladimir Klitschko (WBA, IBF, WBO)
> Kiev, Ukraine
> Beat Ruslan Chagaev June 2009*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Vitali Klitschko (WBC)
> 3. David Haye
> 4. Alexander Povetkin
> 5. Kurbat Pulev
> 6. Tony Thompson
> 7. Tyson Fury
> 8. Bermain Stiverne
> 9. Bryant Jennings
> 10. Dereck Chisora
> 11. Malik Scott
> 12. Vyachaslev Glazcov
> 13. Denis Boystov
> 14. Odlanier Solis
> 15. Tomasz Adamek
> 
> *Cruiserweight (200lbs)
> CHB World Champion: Yoan Pablo Hernandez (IBF)
> Havana, Cuba
> Beat Steve Cunningham February 2012*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Guillermo Jones (WBA)
> 3. Marco Huck (WBO)
> 4. Firat Arslan
> 5. Dennis Lebedev
> 6. Troy Ross
> 7. Krzysztof Wlodarczyk (WBC)
> 8. Ola Alafoabi
> 9. Layteef Kayode
> 10. Francisco Palacios
> 11. Alexander Alekseev
> 12. Danny Green
> 13. BJ Flores
> 14. Mateusz Masternak
> 15. Ilunga Makabu
> 
> *Light Heavyweight (175lbs)
> CHB World Championship: (Vacant)**
> 1. Adonis Stevenson (WBC)*
> 2. Chad Dawson
> 3. Bernard Hopkins (IBF)
> 4. Jean Pascal
> 5. Sergei Kovalev
> 6. Nathan Cleverly (WBO)
> 7. Gabriel Campillo
> 8. Tavoris Cloud
> 9. Karo Murat
> 10. Jurgen Braehmer
> 11. Lucian Bute
> 12. Tony Bellew
> 13. Issac Chilemba
> 14. Andrezj Fonfara
> 15. Eleider Alvarez
> 
> _(WBA - Beibut Shumenov Unranked due to In-Activity)_
> 
> *Super Middleweight (168lbs)
> CHB World Champion: Andre Ward (WBA)
> Oakland, California, USA
> Beat Carl Froch December 2011*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Carl Froch (IBF)
> 3. Mikkel Kessler
> 4. Robert Stieglitz (WBO)
> 5. Edwin Rodrigurez
> 6. Arthur Abraham
> 7. Sakio Bika (WBC)
> 8. George Groves
> 9. James DeGale
> 10. Brian Magee
> 11. Marco Antinio Peraban
> 12. Brandan Gonzalez
> 13. Thomas Oosthuizen
> 14. Maxim Vlasov
> 15. Andre Dirrell
> 
> *Middleweight (160lbs)
> CHB World Champion: Sergio Martinez (WBC)
> Buenos Aires, Agentina
> Beat Kelly Pavlik April 2010*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Gennady Golovkin (WBA)
> 3. Daniel Geale (IBF)
> 4. Martin Murray
> 5. Julio Cesar Chavez Jnr
> 6. Peter Quillin (WBO)
> 7. Felix Sturm
> 8. Matthew Macklin
> 9. Hassan N'Dam N'Jikam
> 10. Darren Barker
> 11. Andy Lee
> 12. Brian Vera
> 13. Marco Antonio Rubio
> 14. Max Bursak
> 15. Sergio Mora
> 
> *Light Middleweight (154lbs)
> CHB World Championship:2013)
> 1. Saul Alvarez (WBC/WBA)*
> 2. Austin Trout
> 3. Miguel Cotto
> 4. Carlos Molina
> 5. Erislandy Lara
> 6. Vanes Martirosyan
> 7. Alfredo Angulo
> 8. Delvin Rodrigurez
> 9. Ishe Smith (IBF)
> 10. Cornelius Bundrage
> 11. Sergie Rabchenko
> 12. Zaurbek Baysangurov (WBO)
> 13. Demetrius Andrade
> 14. Damian Janack
> 15. Willie Nelson
> 
> *Welterweight (147lbs)
> CHB World Champion: Floyd Mayweather Jnr
> Grand Rapids, Michigan, USA
> Beat Roberto Guerrero May 2013*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Juan Manuel Marquez
> 3. Manny Pacquiao
> 4. Timothy Bradley (WBO)
> 5. Devon Alexander (IBF)
> 6. Robert Guerrero
> 7. Adrien Broner (WBA)
> 8. Marcos Maidana
> 9. Ruslan Provodnikov
> 10. Paulie Mallignaggi
> 11. Jesse Vargas
> 12. Josesito Lopez
> 13. Victor Ortiz
> 14. Andre Berto
> 15. Shane Mosley
> 
> *Light Welterweight (140lbs)
> CHB World Championship: (Vacant)*
> *1. Lucas Matthysse
> 2. Danny Garcia (WBC & WBA)
> 3. Mike Alvarado (WBO)*
> 4. Brandon Rios
> 5. Lamont Peterson
> 6. Zab Judah
> 7. Khabib Allakhverdiev
> 8. Karim Mayfeild
> 9. Mauricio Herrera
> 10. Cesar Rene Cucena
> 11. Viktor Postol
> 12. Selcuk Aydin
> 13. Henry Lundy
> 14. Michele Di Rocco
> 15. Humberto Soto
> 
> *Lightweight (135lbs)
> CHB World Championship: (Vacant)**
> 1. Miguel Vasquez (IBF)
> 2. Richard Abril (WBA)
> 3. Ricky Burns (WBO)*
> 4. Yuriorkis Gamboa
> 5. Raymundo Beltran
> 6. Denis Shafikov
> 7. Marvin Quintero
> 8. Antonio DeMarco
> 9. Sharrif Bogere
> 10. Mercito Gesta
> 11. Daniel Estrada
> 12. Terrance Crawford
> 13. John Molina
> 14. Ameth Diaz
> 15. Nihito Arakawa
> 
> (WBC - Adrien Broner No.6 at Welterweight)
> 
> *Super Featherweight (130lbs)
> CHB World Championship: (Vacant)
> 1. Takashi Uchiyama (WBA)
> 2. Agenis Mendez (IBF)*
> 3. Juan Carlos Burgos
> 4. Roman Martienz (WBO)
> 5. Miguel Beltran Jnr
> 6. Diego Magdaleno
> 7. Sergio Thompson
> 8. Juan Carlos Salgado
> 9. Takashi Miura (WBC)
> 10. Devis Boschiero
> 11. Takahiro Ao
> 12. Jorge Solis
> 13. Marvin Honorio
> 14. Gamaliel Diaz
> 15. Edner Cherry
> 
> *Featherweight (126lbs)
> CHB World Championship: (Vacant)**
> 1. Miguel Angel Garcia*
> 2. Abner Mares (WBC)
> 3. Chris John (WBA)
> 4. Orlando Salido
> 5. Daniel Ponce De Leon
> 6. Jhonny Gonzalez
> 7. Jonathan Victor Barros
> 8. Javier Fortuna
> 9. Simpiwe Vetyeka
> 10. Evgeny Gradovich (IBF)
> 11. Juan Manuel Lopez
> 12. Lee Selby
> 13. Alexander Miskirtchian
> 14. Robinson Castellos
> 15. Gary Russel Jnr
> 
> _(WBO - Vacant)_
> 
> *Super Bantamweight (122lbs)
> CHB World Champion: Guillermo Rigondeaux (WBA & WBO)
> Bohol, Philippines
> Beat Nonito Donaire April 2013*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Nonito Donaire
> 3. Jeffery Mathebula
> 4. Jonathan Romero (IBF)
> 5. Victor Terrazas (WBC)
> 6. Vic Darchinyan
> 7. Chrstian Mijares
> 8. Carl Frampton
> 9. Scott Quigg
> 10. Leo Santa Cruz
> 11. Ajlejandro Lopez
> 12. Takalani NDlovou
> 13. Shingo Wake
> 14. Robert Marroquin
> 15. Hugo Fidel Cazares
> 
> *Bantamweight (118lbs)
> CHB World Championship: (Vacant)**
> 1. Shinsuke Yamanaka (WBC)
> 2. Anselmo Moreno (WBA)
> 3. Joseph Agbeko*
> 4. Hugo Ruiz
> 5. Koki Komeda
> 6. Paulus Ambunda (WBO)
> 7. Jamie McDonnell (IBF)
> 8. Pungluang Sor Singyu
> 8. Ryosuke Iwasa
> 9. Malcom Tunacao
> 10. Rolly Matsushita
> 11. Suriyan Sor Rungvisai
> 12. Stephan Jamoye
> 13. Julio Ceja
> 14. Cesar Seda
> 15. Tomas Rojas
> 
> *Super Flyweight (115lbs)
> CHB World Championship: (Vacant)**
> 1. Omar Navarez (WBO)
> 2. Srisaket Sor Rungvisai (WBC)
> 3. Juan Carlos Sanchez Jr*
> 4. Yota Sato
> 5. Liborio Solis (WBA)
> 6. Kohei Kono
> 7. Tepparith Kokietgym
> 8. Johnny Garcia
> 9. Rodrigo Guerrero
> 10. Felipe Orucuta
> 11. Nobou Nashiro
> 12. Carlos Cuadras
> 13. Oleydong Sithsamerchai
> 14. Daniel Rosas
> 15. Arthur Villanueva
> 
> _(IBF - Vacant)_
> 
> *Flyweight (112lbs)
> CHB World Champion: Akira Yaegashi (WBC)
> Yokohoma, Kanagawa, Japan
> Beat Toshiyuki Igarashi April 2013*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Juan Francisco Estrada (WBO & IBF)
> 3. Brian Viloria
> 4. Moruti Mthalane (IBF)
> 5. Hernan Marquez
> 6. Toshiyuki Igarashi
> 7. Edgar Sosa
> 8. Milan Melindo
> 9. Rocky Fuentes
> 10. Juan Carlos Reveco
> 11. Wilbert Uicab
> 12. Giovani Segura
> 13. Ricardo Nunez
> 14. Luis Concepcion
> 15. Kompayak Porpramook
> 
> *Light Flyweight (108lbs)
> CHB World Championship: (Vacant)**
> 1. Roman Gonzalez (WBA)
> 2. Donnie Nietes (WBO)
> 3. Adrian Hernandez (WBC)*
> 4. John Riel Casimero (IBF)
> 5. Kazuota Ioka
> 6. Moises Fuentes
> 7. Armando Torres
> 8. Juan Hernandez
> 9. Moises Fuentes
> 10. Pedro Guevara
> 11. Alberto Rossel
> 12. Armando Torres
> 13. Raul Garcia Hirales
> 14. Ryoichi Taguchi
> 15. Odilon Zaleta
> 
> *Starwweight (105lbs)
> CHB World Championship: (Vacant)*
> 1. Katsunari Takayama (IBF)
> 2. Mario Rodriguez
> 3. Hekkie Budler
> 4. Nkosianthi Joyi
> 5. Ryo Miyazaki (WBA)
> 6. Xiang Zhao Zhong (WBC)
> 7. Denver Cuello
> 8. Pornsawan Porpramook
> 9. Jesus Silvestre
> 10. Xiang Zhao Zhong (WBC)
> 11. Kwanthai Sithmorseng
> 12. Carlos Buitrago
> 13. Ryuji Hara
> 14. Donny Mabao
> 15. Simphiwe Khonco


Shit, I've just noticed something, not of great importance, but you've got Rigo as from Bohol in the Philippines, where Nonito's from


----------



## Guest

Eoghan said:


> Shit, I've just noticed something, not of great importance, but you've got Rigo as from Bohol in the Philippines, where Nonito's from


Thanks man will update later.


----------



## oliaoyib

*инструкция по по*

Инструкции скачать инструкцию к mak maximdt9205a инструкция схемадолжностные обязанности дизелистаинструкция по эксплуатации lincoln town carкр 450 мануалphilips hd5661 bдолжностные обязанности отдела планированияскачать инструкцию к garmin aera 550 на русском языкеобщее руководство организацией финансов в рф возложено на40lv703r описание скачатьkeycode магнитолаpixma ip1000 разборкаобщая инструкция по охране труда для всех сразуэл схема tadiranинструкция по эксплуатации paser 3100 mfpинструкция по эксплуатации кофеварки teamскачать инструкцию к fl studio 8 на русском языкеантирадао cobra duelинструкция jaguar ez twoинструкция jaguar швейнаякиа сид инструкция по эксплуатации скачать бесплатнопрограммирование телефона nec серии dt 300картины кастеева описаниеjupiter mds 10инструкция jura f50инструкция just5инструкция jj connect fisherman 140lg cc960tw схемазарядное устройство для автомобильного аккумулятораariston fr540 2скачать инструкцию к lg ke 990правильно ставить пиявкиинструкция по эксплуатации gps que nq500мануал ebb 1000скачать инструкцию к humminbird matrix 47 3d эхолотруководство aspire 5100телевизор thomson 19hs6244 инструкция рус скачать бесплатнопринципиальная схема мануал ardo tl 60 eинструкция jaguar 281p torrentинструкция janome qs 2325


----------



## Guest

Updated.


----------



## Guest

Updated from tonight.


----------



## Them Bones

Why is Guillermo Jones still ranked after his failed drugs test? Or is the failed test not official yet?

Vasquez and Abril ranked 1 and 2 at 135. Not complaining at all about that, but i think it deserves a mention that we should all say a prayer that they never meet in the ring. ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ

Both Frampton, and especially Santa Cruz seem like their ranked a little low at 122. Not sure if others agree with that or not.

Great job on the rankings man. Not much here for anyone to complain about.


----------



## Guest

Them Bones said:


> Why is Guillermo Jones still ranked after his failed drugs test? Or is the failed test not official yet?
> 
> Vasquez and Abril ranked 1 and 2 at 135. Not complaining at all about that, but i think it deserves a mention that we should all say a prayer that they never meet in the ring. ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ
> 
> Both Frampton, and especially Santa Cruz seem like their ranked a little low at 122. Not sure if others agree with that or not.
> 
> Great job on the rankings man. Not much here for anyone to complain about.


Will wait to see what happens with Jones drug test.

Still think Frampton & Santa Cruz need some more wins at 122 to move up.

thanks man.


----------



## Guest

Updates from this weekend.

Thabiso Mchuno (U) beat Eddie Chambers (U) via 10 round UD. Moves to No.13 @ Cruiserweight
Curtis stevens (U) beat Saul Roman (U) via 1st Round KO. Movies to No.15 @ Middleweight


----------



## Guest

Updated


----------



## Guest

Last Weekend
Andrzej Fonfara (13) beat Gabriel Campillo (8) via Round 9 KO. Fonfara moves to No.6, Campillo to No.11.
Sergey Kovalev (5) beat Nathan Cleverly (6) via Round 4 TKO. Kovalev to No.4, Cleverly to No.10.
Darren Barker (12) beat Daniel Geale (3) via SD. Barker to No.6, Geale to No.7.
Kiko Martinez (U) beat Jonathan Romero via Round 6 TKO. Martinez to No.6, Romero No.15. Carl Frampton moved up to No.4 as he has previously beaten Martinez.
Takashi Miura (5) beat Sergio Thompson (3) via Round 5 TKO. Miura to No.2, Thompson to No.10.
Stephen Smith (U) beat Gary Buckland (U) via Round 5 TKO. Smith to No.15
Giovanni Segura (12) beat Jonathan Gonzalez (U) via Round 4 TKO. Segura moves to No.10


----------



## Guest

Argenis Mendez (2) and Arash Usmane Draw. Mendez drops to No.7, Usmane to No.8


Jhonny Gonzalez (6) beats Abner Mares (2) via Round 1 TKO. Gonzalez to No.2, Mares drops to No.4


Leo Santa Cruz (9) beat Victor Terrazas (4) via Round 3 TKO. Santa Cruz to No.3, Terrazas drops to No.8.

Arthur Abraham (6) beat Willbeforce Shihepo via 12 Round UD. Abraham drops to No.9.


Kubrat Pulev (5) beats Tony Thompson (6) via 12 Round UD. Pulev to No.4, Thompson drops to No.9.


----------



## dkos

I don't understand why Mendez has dropped so far down?


----------



## Collie

robpalmer135 said:


> Kiko Martinez (U) beat Jonathan Romero via Round 6 TKO. Martinez to No.6, Romero No.15. Carl Frampton moved up to No.4 as he has previously beaten Martinez.


I think you might have forgot to do this part, Kiko is still 11 and Frampton 4, but Romero nowhere?


----------



## dkos

^ And that type of thing is wrong; you can't move a boxer like Frampton up because of hindsight that a previous result is better than first thought.


----------



## Guest

dkos said:


> ^ And that type of thing is wrong; you can't move a boxer like Frampton up because of hindsight that a previous result is better than first thought.


Why not?


----------



## dkos

robpalmer135 said:


> Why not?


If you follow that precedent, then you're going to open up a can of worms. Just my opinion, but for current rankings like this I feel you should only stick with judging a past fight based on how the fighters were ranked at the time.


----------



## Guest

dkos said:


> If you follow that precedent, then you're going to open up a can of worms. Just my opinion, but for current rankings like this I feel you should only stick with judging a past fight based on how the fighters were ranked at the time.


The way these rankings have always been run, even back to when you were running them, was that we would go back and re evaluate as time goes by to attain a true reflection.


----------



## Guest

Hernandez & Ward have been stripped of there titles due to In-Activity.

_5. A Fighter can be stripped of his world title if he moves to another division, loses in another division, or fails to fight a top 15 ranked fighter in a year.
a) The former Champion will have 6 months to return against a ranked opponent or to reclaim there Championship. If the fighter fails to do so, the Championship will be vacated._


----------



## Luf

:lol:


----------



## Guest

Luf said:


> :lol:


??


----------



## Luf

robpalmer135 said:


> ??


just the way you strip the champs makes me chuckle is all.


----------



## Guest

Luf said:


> just the way you strip the champs makes me chuckle is all.


You think fighters should go a year without fighting and remain champion?


----------



## Luf

Depends on situations.

if a fighter is injured or attempting to make fights he shouldn't be stripped.


----------



## Guest

Luf said:


> Depends on situations.
> 
> if a fighter is injured or attempting to make fights he shouldn't be stripped.


You cannot run rankings based on different situations. Thats where bias can creep in. Also its impossible for us to know whether injuries are legitimate and whether they are really trying to make fights.


----------



## Luf

robpalmer135 said:


> You cannot run rankings based on different situations. Thats where bias can creep in. Also its impossible for us to know whether injuries are legitimate and whether they are really trying to make fights.


good job I don't run rankings then innit


----------



## Guest

Luf said:


> good job I don't run rankings then innit


yep


----------



## Guest

Ricky Burns (3) drew with Raymundo Beltran (5). As Beltran was the clear winner, he moves to No.3, Burns drops to No.6.

Moises Fuentes (8) bear Luis De La Rosa via 1st Round TKO. Fuentes


----------



## Luf

i agree with burns dropping mate but beltran is too high imo. i'd raise him to 5.


----------



## Guest

Luf said:


> i agree with burns dropping mate but beltran is too high imo. i'd raise him to 5.


Can you justify why those below him would go above him? Don't think numbers think who deserves to be ahead of him?


----------



## Luf

robpalmer135 said:


> Can you justify why those below him would go above him? Don't think numbers think who deserves to be ahead of him?


more like the other way round. I can't justify moving him so high.


----------



## Guest

Luf said:


> more like the other way round. I can't justify moving him so high.


Ok....why should Figueroa, Quintero, Shafikov & Gamboa be ahead of him?


----------



## Luf

robpalmer135 said:


> Ok....why should Figueroa, Quintero, Shafikov & Gamboa be ahead of him?


he was below them right, should a disputed victory move him above them? Considering burns got dicked in his last fight as well?


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch

@robpalmer135 you have Seth Mitchell ranked #15 and Chris Arreola unranked. Arreola just destroyed Mitchell in one round and should at very least be in that #15 spot IMO.


----------



## Guest

Juiceboxbiotch said:


> @robpalmer135 you have Seth Mitchell ranked #15 and Chris Arreola unranked. Arreola just destroyed Mitchell in one round and should at very least be in that #15 spot IMO.


That was an error mate. thanks.


----------



## Guest

Luf said:


> he was below them right, should a disputed victory move him above them? Considering burns got dicked in his last fight as well?


what was disputed? he clearly won!


----------



## Guest

*September 14th Results*

Marco Antonio Periban (9) drew with Badou Jack (U) over 10 Rounds. Periban to 11, Jack to 12.
Carlos Molina (4) beat (9) via 12 Round UD. Molina stays at No.4, Smith rises to No.8.
Danny Garcia (1) beat Lucas Matthysse (2) via 12 Round UD. Danny Garcia is the New CHB World Light Welterweight Champion.


----------



## Luf

robpalmer135 said:


> what was disputed? he clearly won!


the decision was disputed. That's not the point though, Burns looked like shit last time out and I don't see a robbery against him being enough for Beltran to jump so high.


----------



## Guest

Luf said:


> the decision was disputed. That's not the point though, Burns looked like shit last time out and I don't see a robbery against him being enough for Beltran to jump so high.


A win over Burns is better than anything those below him have done along with the rest of his resume.


----------



## Luf

robpalmer135 said:


> A win over Burns is better than anything those below him have done along with the rest of his resume.


I dont see it tbh mate. Burns had already been exposed in the fight before getting very fortunate. Maybe you just rank Burns higher than me, I dunno.


----------



## Guest

Luf said:


> I dont see it tbh mate. Burns had already been exposed in the fight before getting very fortunate. Maybe you just rank Burns higher than me, I dunno.


His ranking is not just based on the Burns win. Burns, Lundy, Kim, Bogere. Who of those guy has a better resume at 135lbs?


----------



## Luf

robpalmer135 said:


> His ranking is not just based on the Burns win. Burns, Lundy, Kim, Bogere. Who of those guy has a better resume at 135lbs?


he didn't beat bogere and Kim was exposed a long time ago. I don't see him as number 3 anyways.


----------



## Guest

Luf said:


> he didn't beat bogere and Kim was exposed a long time ago. I don't see him as number 3 anyways.


 Who have Shafikov, Figueroa & Gamboa beat at 135?


----------



## Luf

robpalmer135 said:


> Who have Shafikov, Figueroa & Gamboa beat at 135?


you tell me, you ranked them there.


----------



## Mugshot

Beltran's win over over Burns may not have been _as _impressive since Burns got picked apart by Gonzalez but he was still one of the world's best lightweights.

Beltran may not be a "top-3 fighter" like a Chris John or Carlos Molina are but there's still no one outside of Abril and Vazquez that should be placed ahead of him. It's more about what the other guys in that division haven't done rather than what Beltran has.


----------



## Guest

Luf said:


> you tell me, you ranked them there.


You are the one disputing his ranking!

Beltran has better wins than anyone below him. Therefore he is ranked ahead.


----------



## Guest

Mugshot said:


> Beltran's win over over Burns may not have been _as _impressive since Burns got picked apart by Gonzalez but he was still one of the world's best lightweights.
> 
> Beltran may not be a "top-3 fighter" like a Chris John or Carlos Molina are but there's still no one outside of Abril and Vazquez that should be placed ahead of him. It's more about what the other guys in that division haven't done rather than what Beltran has.


This. People need to forget about the number. Some divisions are weak.


----------



## Luf

robpalmer135 said:


> You are the one disputing his ranking!
> 
> Beltran has better wins than anyone below him. Therefore he is ranked ahead.


I'm saying that wherever you had him previously, seems he's made a big jump. A jump too big in my eyes.


----------



## Guest

Luf said:


> I'm saying that wherever you had him previously, seems he's made a big jump. A jump too big in my eyes.


He was ranked at 5th previously so he moved up 2 spaces. And as I have said many times, the number is irrelevant.


----------



## Luf

robpalmer135 said:


> He was ranked at 5th previously so he moved up 2 spaces. And as I have said many times, the number is irrelevant.


we'll end it there then because it was the number i was debating. No worries.


----------



## Mugshot

Wasn't Stephen Smith on here?


----------



## Guest

Mugshot said:


> Wasn't Stephen Smith on here?


He was at 15 but then Arash Usmane got a draw v Mendez.


----------



## Ozark

I just clicked on this thread and wondered what weight class Justin Bieber is champion of.

Get a better Money pic!


----------



## Guest

Ozark said:


> I just clicked on this thread and wondered what weight class Justin Bieber is champion of.
> 
> Get a better Money pic!


find one and i will put it in.

any thoughts on the rankings?


----------



## Ozark

robpalmer135 said:


> find one and i will put it in.
> 
> any thoughts on the rankings?


Actually I just now looked at them closely, expecting to find a gripe.

But damn these are good.

You do know stuff about boxing.

Can't vouch for the really low weight classes, TBH, but everything else looks great. Best I've seen.


----------



## Guest

Ozark said:


> Actually I just now looked at them closely, expecting to find a gripe.
> 
> But damn these are good.
> 
> You do know stuff about boxing.
> 
> Can't vouch for the really low weight classes, TBH, but everything else looks great. Best I've seen.


Thanks man. I cannot take the credit. There rankings are decided by the fans and thats why they are the best.


----------



## Guest

Ozark said:


> Actually I just now looked at them closely, expecting to find a gripe.
> 
> But damn these are good.
> 
> You do know stuff about boxing.
> 
> Can't vouch for the really low weight classes, TBH, but everything else looks great. Best I've seen.


Thanks man. I cannot take the credit. There rankings are decided by the fans and thats why they are the best.


----------



## Duffy

Why is Vitali Klitschko not in the top 15?

"Rule No.4 Fighters must have fought within year or have a fight scheduled to be ranked."

Those rankings are wank.


----------



## Guest

Duffy said:


> Why is Vitali Klitschko not in the top 15?
> 
> "Rule No.4 Fighters must have fought within year or have a fight scheduled to be ranked."
> 
> Those rankings are wank.


He hasn't had a fight in over a year and doesn't have a fight scheduled.


----------



## Duffy

robpalmer135 said:


> He hasn't had a fight in over a year and doesn't have a fight scheduled.


Haye better not be removed from the rankings due to this ridiculous rule. Cuts happen in boxing.


----------



## Mugshot

Duffy said:


> Haye better not be removed from the rankings due to this ridiculous rule. Cuts happen in boxing.


First of all:

"4. Fighters must have fought within year or have a fight *scheduled to be ranked*."

So Haye obviously stays in. And there's absolutely nothing wrong with taking someone out who hasn't even _scheduled_ a fucking fight in a whole year.


----------



## Duffy

Mugshot said:


> First of all:
> 
> "4. Fighters must have fought within year or have a fight *scheduled to be ranked*."
> 
> So Haye obviously stays in. And there's absolutely nothing wrong with taking someone out who hasn't even _scheduled_ a fucking fight in a whole year.


Hayemaker doesn't have a fight scheduled now though. I'd really hate to see David lose his spot due to a technicality.


----------



## Mugshot

Duffy said:


> Hayemaker doesn't have a fight scheduled now though. I'd really hate to see David lose his spot due to a technicality.


Like Rob told Luf a page or two back, you can't make exceptions for different fighters or situations. Bias "creeps in" and eventually you're going to have a giant mess on your hands. It wouldn't just be Haye-guys like Hernandez would still be the cruiserweight champion.


----------



## Guest

Haye is out. Wlad also no longer champ as he hasnt faced a ranked fighter since July last year.


----------



## Ozark

Haye and YPH are both rescheduled now - does that put them back on?


----------



## Guest

Ozark said:


> Haye and YPH are both rescheduled now - does that put them back on?


No. Only Championa stay in because of that.

Who os YPH fighting?


----------



## Ozark

Alexander Alexeev in December


----------



## Guest

*October Results*
Wladimir Klitschko (Champion) beat Alexander Povetkin (2) via12 rounds UD. 
Miguel Cotto (3) beat Delvin Rodriguez (9) via 3rd Round TKO. Rodrigurez drops to No.11.
Terrance Crawford (12) beat Andrey Kilmov (U) via 12 round UD. Crawford to No.10
Scott Quigg (7) and Yoandris Salinas (U) drew. Salinas to No.8


----------



## Guest

Timothy Bradley (4) beat Juan Manuel Marquez (2) via 12th round SD. Bradley to No.2, Marquez to No.3.


----------



## Mugshot

Vera only at 12? What was he before he fought Chavez?


----------



## bruce01

wow, it is great!


----------



## Guest

Mugshot said:


> Vera only at 12? What was he before he fought Chavez?


12. Why do you think he should move higher? Andy Lee is only one place above him.


----------



## yaltamaltadavid

Rob...
I agree with your criticisms that the TBRB's rankings aren't consistent or transparent, but these rankings in fact share a similar problem with the TBRB's: Just as the TBRB is dominated by three people, so these rankings are obviously dominated by you. Instead of suggesting rankings that one or two other people only modify, if these are truly the forum 'fan rankings' everyone involved should have equal input. The process has to be more like it is at the '13th Round' forum.. http://www.the13thround.com/phpBB2/viewforum.php?f=85
I've never posted on that forum so I'm not trying to promote their rankings, I just think the rankings here would be better if the process was more equal. I personally think all opinion-based rankings are meaningless and counterproductive to positive reform of the sport.


----------



## Guest

yaltamaltadavid said:


> Rob...
> I agree with your criticisms that the TBRB's rankings aren't consistent or transparent, but these rankings in fact share a similar problem with the TBRB's: Just as the TBRB is dominated by three people, so these rankings are obviously dominated by you. Instead of suggesting rankings that one or two other people only modify, if these are truly the forum 'fan rankings' everyone involved should have equal input. The process has to be more like it is at the '13th Round' forum.. http://www.the13thround.com/phpBB2/viewforum.php?f=85
> I've never posted on that forum so I'm not trying to promote their rankings, I just think the rankings here would be better if the process was more equal. I personally think all opinion-based rankings are meaningless and counterproductive to positive reform of the sport.


What makes you think these rankings are dominated by me? Its quite the opposite, there is a number of things I disagree with. Theres over 1250 boxing fans that have put work into these rankings.

your rankings are based on a vote where at a max 5 people have voted.


----------



## Guest

*Light Welterweight (140lbs)
CHB World Champion: Danny Garcia (WBC/WBA)*
2. Lucas Matthysse
3. Mike Alvarado (WBO)
4. Lamont Peterson (IBF)
5. Amir Khan
6. Brandon Rios
7. Zab Judah
8. Karim Mayfield
9. Khabib Allakhverdiev
10. Mauricio Herrera
11. Ruslan Provodnikov
12. Cesar Rene Cucena
13. Viktor Postol
14. Henry Lundy
15. Humberto Soto

How do you guys think the Light Welterweight rankings have changed since last night?


----------



## yaltamaltadavid

robpalmer135 said:


> What makes you think these rankings are dominated by me? Its quite the opposite, there is a number of things I disagree with. Theres over 1250 boxing fans that have put work into these rankings.
> 
> your rankings are based on a vote where at a max 5 people have voted.


I said I have nothing to do with that forum and have never posted on it. Unless I'm missing where members here submit their individual divisional rankings that are then averaged out, it looks like you post your suggestions, then others only agree or disagree. If you want these to be the 'forum' rankings and not just yours that shouldn't be good enough. That other forum's rankings are based on equal, full input from everyone.


----------



## Guest

yaltamaltadavid said:


> I said I have nothing to do with that forum and have never posted on it. Unless I'm missing where members here submit their individual divisional rankings that are then averaged out, it looks like you post your suggestions, then others only agree or disagree. If you want these to be the 'forum' rankings and not just yours that shouldn't be good enough. That other forum's rankings are based on equal, full input from everyone.


sorry for the mis understanding. its a good idea in theory, but it only works for them because they have so few contributors. these rankings are used by other sites and some podcasts. to do what you say you would have to cut it down to a committee which goes against the ethos of the fan rankings.


----------



## Guest

November Update is up.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul

LOL just realised this dude put 'CHB RANKINGS CHAIRMAN' :lol: how lame is that?


----------



## Guest

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> LOL just realised this dude put 'CHB RANKINGS CHAIRMAN' :lol: how lame is that?


why is it lame?


----------



## Lilo

La Flama Blanca said:


> why is it lame?


:amir


----------



## Paullow

There is a key name missing in the minimum weight division...


----------



## Guest

Paullow said:


> There is a key name missing in the minimum weight division...


who is that mate?


----------



## Paullow

La Flama Blanca said:


> who is that mate?


The WBC ranked, hard-hitting, 20 1st round KO's from 20 fights - the intimidating Ali Raymi

:deal

:lol:


----------



## Guest

Paullow said:


> The WBC ranked, hard-hitting, 20 1st round KO's from 20 fights - the intimidating Ali Raymi
> 
> :deal
> 
> :lol:


haha.


----------



## Ivan Drago

Denis Lebedev, so good they ranked him twice.


----------



## Guest

Ivan Drago said:


> Denis Lebedev, so good they ranked him twice.


Got it thanks.


----------



## Ivan Drago

La Flama Blanca said:


> Got it thanks.


No worries.

This is some good work by the way, being the lazy fuck I am I applaud the effort you put in making these rankings.


----------



## Guest

Ivan Drago said:


> No worries.
> 
> This is some good work by the way, being the lazy fuck I am I applaud the effort you put in making these rankings.


thanks.

this weeks update is up.


----------



## KERRIGAN

You MoFo's need to learn how to spell "Keith" as in "Keith Thurman", not the Retarded spelling you have of "Kieth". :verysad


----------



## Guest

KERRIGAN said:


> You MoFo's need to learn how to spell "Keith" as in "Keith Thurman", not the Retarded spelling you have of "Kieth". :verysad


If the spelling of Keith is the only issue you have with the rankings, looks like we are doing a good job.


----------



## PivotPunch

Why is Helenius still in the top 10 at HW he hasn't fought since forever, looked horrible in his last fight and his career is pretty much done he left Wegner and now trains in his town or whereever because he probably doesn't believe in himself anymore he shouldn't be top 10. Is Troy Ross retired?
I think campillo is too high. Cleverly isn't a LHW anymore. If Hernandez is the World Champ at CW then Stevenson should also be champ at LHW he has the linear title. Floyd has still the belt at 154 I think so he should be champ at 154


----------



## Guest

PivotPunch said:


> Why is Helenius still in the top 10 at HW he hasn't fought since forever, looked horrible in his last fight and his career is pretty much done he left Wegner and now trains in his town or whereever because he probably doesn't believe in himself anymore he shouldn't be top 10. Is Troy Ross retired?
> I think campillo is too high. Cleverly isn't a LHW anymore. If Hernandez is the World Champ at CW then Stevenson should also be champ at LHW he has the linear title. Floyd has still the belt at 154 I think so he should be champ at 154


Helenius has gone down to No.13 at Heavyweight.
Troy Ross is not ranked.
Who should be ahead of Campillo?
Cleverly is yet to fight at Cruiserweight, we will only rank a fighter once they have fought at a new weight.
Stevenson is not LHW champion because Dawson was not LHW Champion when he faced him. Dawson did not defend his LHW Championship for a year, and when he returned he did not face a ranked contender.
You can only be ranked in 1 division. Mayweather has stated in interviews that he will most likley return to 147lbs next fight.

Thanks for your input. Rankings have been updated.


----------



## SP_Mauker

rankings are really good...HW i like a lot...IMO GGG should be #1 as he being avoided and Wlod is the best CW


----------



## Guest

SP_Mauker said:


> rankings are really good...HW i like a lot...IMO GGG should be #1 as he being avoided and Wlod is the best CW


While I agree Wlod & GGG are the best at there weights, they have yet to prove it in the ring.

thanks.


----------



## Guest

updated.


----------



## Mugshot

I wonder what the TBRB will do with Simpiwe Vetyeka. Seeing as how Chris John was their No. 1 FW.


----------



## Guest

Mugshot said:


> I wonder what the TBRB will do with Simpiwe Vetyeka. Seeing as how Chris John was their No. 1 FW.


they moved him to No.1


----------



## Guest

Updated


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

@Rob you got a p4p list?


----------



## Guest

Chacal said:


> @Rob you got a p4p list?


yeh mate.

1. Mayweather
2. Ward
3. Rigondeux
4. Pacquiao
5. Bradley
6. Marquez
7. D.Garcia
8. M.Garcia
9. Stevenson
10. GGG


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Rob said:


> yeh mate.
> 
> 1. Mayweather
> 2. Ward
> 3. Rigondeux
> 4. Pacquiao
> 5. Bradley
> 6. Marquez
> 7. D.Garcia
> 8. M.Garcia
> 9. Stevenson
> 10. GGG


stevenson, GGG and mikey don't deserve it yet imo.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Mayweather
Ward
Bradley
Rigondeaux
Marquez
Pacquiao
W Klitschko
Martinez
D. Garcia
R. Gonzalez


----------



## Guest

updated


----------



## Mexi-Box

Looks like the super featherweight division is getting shaken-up a bit. Barthelemy's KO over Mendez was definitely unexpected, but in addition, Barthelemy wasn't even in the top 10 with his gift decision in the Usmanee fight.


----------



## Guest

Mexi-Box said:


> Looks like the super featherweight division is getting shaken-up a bit. Barthelemy's KO over Mendez was definitely unexpected, but in addition, Barthelemy wasn't even in the top 10 with his gift decision in the Usmanee fight.


Gonna go with this what do you think?

Super Featherweight (130lbs)
1. Takashi Uchiyama (WBA)
2. Mikey Garcia (WBO)
3. Takashi Miura (WBC)
4. Rances Barthelamy (IBF)
5. Roman Martienz
6. Diego Magdaleno
7. Juan Carlos Burgos
8. Agenis Mendez 
9. Juan Carlos Saldado
10. Arash Usmane
11. Devis Boschiero
12. Sergio Thompson
13. Takahiro Ao
14. Daiki Kaneko
15. Marvin Honorio


----------



## Mexi-Box

Rob said:


> Gonna go with this what do you think?
> 
> Super Featherweight (130lbs)
> 1. Takashi Uchiyama (WBA)
> 2. Mikey Garcia (WBO)
> 3. Takashi Miura (WBC)
> 4. Rances Barthelamy (IBF)
> 5. Roman Martienz
> 6. Diego Magdaleno
> 7. Juan Carlos Burgos
> 8. Agenis Mendez
> 9. Juan Carlos Saldado
> 10. Arash Usmane
> 11. Devis Boschiero
> 12. Sergio Thompson
> 13. Takahiro Ao
> 14. Daiki Kaneko
> 15. Marvin Honorio


I'm not into all that ranking shit, but I think Burgos should be higher than Martinez and Magdaleno. Remember, he got the draw while Magdaleno got the defeat against Martinez; although, the decisions were controversial. It's still an official decision.

I'm also not really sure that Salgado deserves to be in the top 10 anymore. The last time I saw him was when he lost to Mendez. I just saw on BoxRec that he got TKO'd by a guy named Miguel Roman. Something to think about. Shit, he probably took the fight as a low-key battle in Mexico. Hard to find the proper channel for those fights since I never see them on Solo Boxeo or even Boxeo Telemundo.

With that said, I agree that Barthelemy is the weakest of the four belt-holders. Most likely they'll have him rematch the FNF's favorite boy, Usmanee. They were all up in his ass during the Barthelemy fight because he has a nice back-story, if I remember correctly.


----------



## Guest

Mexi-Box said:


> I'm not into all that ranking shit, but I think Burgos should be higher than Martinez and Magdaleno. Remember, he got the draw while Magdaleno got the defeat against Martinez; although, the decisions were controversial. It's still an official decision.
> 
> I'm also not really sure that Salgado deserves to be in the top 10 anymore. The last time I saw him was when he lost to Mendez. I just saw on BoxRec that he got TKO'd by a guy named Miguel Roman. Something to think about. Shit, he probably took the fight as a low-key battle in Mexico. Hard to find the proper channel for those fights since I never see them on Solo Boxeo or even Boxeo Telemundo.
> 
> With that said, I agree that Barthelemy is the weakest of the four belt-holders. Most likely they'll have him rematch the FNF's favorite boy, Usmanee. They were all up in his ass during the Barthelemy fight because he has a nice back-story, if I remember correctly.


How about?

*Super Featherweight (130lbs)*
*World Championship: Vacant*
1. Takashi Uchiyama (WBA)
2. Mikey Garcia (WBO)
3. Takashi Miura (WBC)
4. Rances Barthelamy (IBF)
5. Roman Martienz
6. Juan Carlos Burgos
7. Diego Magdaleno
8. Agenis Mendez
9. Arash Usmane
10. Devis Boschiero
11. Sergio Thompson
12. Takahiro Ao
13. Daiki Kaneko
14. Marvin Honorio 
15. Will Tomlinson


----------



## Mexi-Box

Rob said:


> How about?
> 
> *Super Featherweight (130lbs)*
> *World Championship: Vacant*
> 1. Takashi Uchiyama (WBA)
> 2. Mikey Garcia (WBO)
> 3. Takashi Miura (WBC)
> 4. Rances Barthelamy (IBF)
> 5. Roman Martienz
> 6. Juan Carlos Burgos
> 7. Diego Magdaleno
> 8. Agenis Mendez
> 9. Arash Usmane
> 10. Devis Boschiero
> 11. Sergio Thompson
> 12. Takahiro Ao
> 13. Daiki Kaneko
> 14. Marvin Honorio
> 15. Will Tomlinson


I can dig it--:thumbsup


----------



## FloydPatterson

I like Magdaleno, reminds me of Camacho a little


----------



## Guest

updated


----------



## Mexi-Box

Rob said:


> updated


Oh, I just noticed that you have Daniel Ponce de Leon still ranked at featherweight. He moved up to superfeatherweight, officially. I doubt we'll see him drop back down.


----------



## Guest

Updated.


----------



## Guest

Updated


----------



## Guest

No changes this week.


----------



## Flea Man

Rob said:


> yeh mate.
> 
> 1. Mayweather
> 2. Ward
> 3. Rigondeux
> 4. Pacquiao
> 5. Bradley
> 6. Marquez
> 7. D.Garcia
> 8. M.Garcia
> 9. Stevenson
> 10. GGG


Why isn't Roman Gonzalez on there? Far more accomplished than 8,9,10 and better wins than them.


----------



## Guest

Flea Man said:


> Why isn't Roman Gonzalez on there? Far more accomplished than 8,9,10 and better wins than them.


I disagree. He would be top 15.


----------



## Flea Man

Rob said:


> I disagree. He would be top 15.


You have GGG at no.10? WTF?


----------



## Guest

Flea Man said:


> You have GGG at no.10? WTF?


Its my personal list.


----------



## Flea Man

Rob said:


> Its my personal list.


Of course but you should be able to justify it.


----------



## Guest

Flea Man said:


> Of course but you should be able to justify it.


You should post your list first and then pick at mine.


----------



## Flea Man

Rob said:


> You should post your list first and then pick at mine.


Mine isn't disimilar apart from the last few placings

1) Floyd
2) Ward
3) Bradley
4) Rigo
5) JMM
6) Pacquiao
7) Wlad
8) Martinez (I'll give him the benefit of the doubt for the Murray fight)
9) Danny Garcia 
10) Roman Gonzalez


----------



## griffin

Rob said:


> Its my personal list.


What would you say is more important in your rankings resume or skills an ability?

I could see people ranking GGG high on the P4P list based skills and ability but I personally feel he lacks the wins over enough high ranking fighters to be on the list.

Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Guest

griffin said:


> What would you say is more important in your rankings resume or skills an ability?
> 
> I could see people ranking GGG high on the P4P list based skills and ability but I personally feel he lacks the wins over enough high ranking fighters to be on the list.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2


Mostly resume. With GGG i factor in the way in which he won his fights. Its not like I have him No.5 like HBO!

Rankings update for this week btw.


----------



## Guest

*March Results*
• No.12 Ranked Super Middleweight Badou Jack lost via 1st Round TKO to unranked Dereck Edwards.
• No.11 Ranked Arthur Abrham beat No.3 Ranked Robert Stieglitz via 12 Round SD. Abraham to No.7, Stieglitz to No.8.
• Unranked Julio Ceser Chavez Jnr beat Unranked Brian Vera via 12 Round MD. Chavez Jnr moves to No.12 
• No.10 Ranked Lightweight Terrance Crawford beat No.4 Ranked Ricky Burns via 12 Round UD. Crawford to No.2, Burns to No.9


----------



## FloydPatterson

sooooo

Deontay takes the 11th spot now?


----------



## Guest

FloydPatterson said:


> sooooo
> 
> Deontay takes the 11th spot now?


No he is going to go in at no.9 actually. will update tomorrow.


----------



## Chatty

140 will be interesting after last night. Garcia probably keeps his place due to official decision but the gaps have closed up at the top. be interesting to see how the division pans out.


----------



## FloydPatterson

Rob said:


> No he is going to go in at no.9 actually. will update tomorrow.


cool cool


----------



## Guest

Chatty said:


> 140 will be interesting after last night. Garcia probably keeps his place due to official decision but the gaps have closed up at the top. be interesting to see how the division pans out.


We cant strip the champ in this situation. Herrera will move up.


----------



## Guest

This weekends results

*Heavyweight*
Unranked Vyachaslev Glazkov beat No.6 Tomasz Adamek via 12 Round UD. Glazkov to No.11, Adamek to No.14
Unranked Denotay Wilder beat No.11 Malik Scott via Round 1 KO. Scott moves to No.9

*Light Heavyweight*
No.9 Tony Bellew moves up to Cruiserweight. Replaced by Eilder Alvarez.

*Light Welterweight*
Champion Danny Garcia beat No.9 Ranked Mauricio Herrera via 12 Round MD. Herrera moves up to No.7

*Super Featerweight*
Unranked Juan Manueal Lopez beat Unranked Daniel Ponce De Leon via 1st Round TKO. Lopez to No.12


----------



## FloydPatterson

Another American Heavyweight breaks into the Top 10 right??


----------



## Guest

FloydPatterson said:


> Another American Heavyweight breaks into the Top 10 right??


Who Tony the Tiger?


----------



## Guest

*March Results*

*Heavyweight*
No.6 Ranked Tony Thompson beat No.12 Ranked Odlanier Solis via 12 Round SD. Christian Hammer replaces Solis at No.15

*Strawweight*
Unranked Franciso Rodrigurez Jr beat No.7 Merlito Sabilo via 10 Round TKO. Rodrigurez to No.7, Sabilo to No.11


----------



## Guest

Updated from last weekend


----------



## Guest

updated


----------



## Guest

Updated for May.


----------



## Guest

Updated


----------



## Guest

updated.


----------



## Guest

updated


----------



## griffin

Where can you view the updated rankings?


----------



## Guest

griffin said:


> Where can you view the updated rankings?


They will be added tomorrrow.


----------



## Guest

griffin said:


> Where can you view the updated rankings?


up now mate.


----------



## griffin

Rob said:


> up now mate.


Shouldn't Cotto be the Middle weight champion?

He beat Martinez who beat Pavlik and so on.


----------



## Guest

griffin said:


> Shouldn't Cotto be the Middle weight champion?
> 
> He beat Martinez who beat Pavlik and so on.


CHB title has to be at full weight class.


----------



## griffin

Rob said:


> CHB title has to be at full weight class.


In that case shouldn't Martinez still be 160 lbs champ?

Not a big fan of catch weights but this was fought at 159 lbs should 1 pound really make a difference?


----------



## Guest

griffin said:


> In that case shouldn't Martinez still be 160 lbs champ?
> 
> Not a big fan of catch weights but this was fought at 159 lbs should 1 pound really make a difference?


its under review. its always been the rules but I understand there should be some leaway.


----------



## Mexi-Box

At super bantamweight, in my opinion, Martinez and Frampton should be ahead of Santa Cruz. Just something I saw. 

I'm also surprised Francisco "El Bandito" Vargas isn't ranked in the top 10/15. He beat Jerry Belmontes and has looked pretty good in all his match-ups. He is fighting Juanma in his next fight so he should scratch the top after anyways, if he wins that is.


----------



## Guest

Mexi-Box said:


> At super bantamweight, in my opinion, Martinez and Frampton should be ahead of Santa Cruz. Just something I saw.
> 
> I'm also surprised Francisco "El Bandito" Vargas isn't ranked in the top 10/15. He beat Jerry Belmontes and has looked pretty good in all his match-ups. He is fighting Juanma in his next fight so he should scratch the top after anyways, if he wins that is.


Still think LSC has a better resume overall.

Vargas will come in if he beats Juanma


----------



## Mexi-Box

Rob said:


> Still think LSC has a better resume overall.
> 
> Vargas will come in if he beats Juanma


Good shit then. Vargas might be a sleeper because he has no power, but his body-work is so consistent. I'm not sure about his chin because he's never fought anyone with the kind of power Juanma's got.


----------



## Guest

Mexi-Box said:


> Good shit then. Vargas might be a sleeper because he has no power, but his body-work is so consistent. I'm not sure about his chin because he's never fought anyone with the kind of power Juanma's got.


Vargas is in now.


----------



## Guest

August Update.


----------



## Guest

Updated.


----------



## Mugshot

Ahmed Johnson said:


> Updated.


Think Francisco Rodriquez will be No.1 at 105 if he defeats Takayama impressively? Why does TBRB have Hekkie Budler No.1?


----------



## Guest

Mugshot said:


> Think Francisco Rodriquez will be No.1 at 105 if he defeats Takayama impressively? Why does TBRB have Hekkie Budler No.1?


Because TBRB is only 3 guys despite what they say, and none of them know anything about lower weights.


----------



## McGrain

Mugshot said:


> Think Francisco Rodriquez will be No.1 at 105 if he defeats Takayama impressively? Why does TBRB have Hekkie Budler No.1?


I think, probably, TBRB have gone for Budler over Takayama based upon Tayama's odd record over the past few years. He's 4-3-0-1 in his last eight fights. Even allowing for the fact that the Handig call is suspect, it's not great. He's on a role though, and I think a new fighter gets the #1 spot next fight.

Budler on the other hand is unbeaten in the same period, and where Takayama was _beaten_ by Joyi, Budler beat him. That, for me, gives Budler the tiniest of edges. I do think that Takayama has an argument though.


----------



## McGrain

Ahmed Johnson said:


> Because TBRB is only 3 guys


Outright lie



> despite what they say, and none of them know anything about lower weights.


What's really shitty about this is, your hatred for TBRB is understandable - you tried to join twice (all be it in one night) and were rejected twice. TBRB rankings superseded your personal effort on ESB, which you hated, and admitted to hating. It's the only reason your rankings are on Check Hook, if we're honest.

So hate them - but don't attack members. That's really shitty. Guys like Retech Son (a Filipino boxing writer based in Kuwait. He is the founder and editor of Shuttlepenboxing.com and his work has appeared in The Filipino Boxing Journal and The Scuffle.com. Son is also a freelance writer for Yahoo! Contributor Network.) and Takahiro Onaga (one of the founding members of asianboxing.info, a website designed to keep fans up to date with developments in the Asian boxing scene. Onaga has also contributed to RingNews24 and seeks to increase publicity for fighters from across the continent of Asia) are _experts_ on the lower weight classes. EXPERTS. For you to say they "know nothing" because of a private beef you have that is, in the great scheme of things, not that important, is horrible, really really unpleasant.

I've been writing about them for years too.

http://www.eastsideboxing.com/weblog/news.php?p=24102&more=1
http://www.boxing.com/is_naoya_inoue_the_worlds_brightest_prospect.html
http://www.boxing.com/flyweight_action.html

And Rob? The Ring, Fight News and IWBR all disagree with you on the Budler-Takayama question, and agree with us. Maybe it's you that needs to have another look at the quality of your rankings?

Did you see we got the exclusive gig on Friday Fight Nights? Great isn't it?


----------



## Guest

McGrain said:


> Outright lie


Prove it?


----------



## McGrain

Ahmed Johnson said:


> Prove it?


Yeah, by releasing, in keeping with your demands, copies of email exchanges and transcripts of phone calls between members, I think you said. I think I told you that that "would never fucking happen and it is really, really weird of you to ask." Yeah, that's still the case Rob. Sorry.

Here is the list of members, as you kind of asked:

(In alphabetical order)

Adam Abramowitz is the founder and head writer for Saturday Night Boxing. In addition, he is the moderator of the online Saturday Night Boxing community, featuring discussion and opinion from over 50,000 boxing fans around the world. Abramowitz lives in Philadelphia, Pennsylvania in the United States.

Carlos Aguirre is a sports writer for Zeta Weekly in Tijuana, Mexico. He covers local fights, up-and-comers, regional fighters, and major events in the Baja California and Southern California area. He also covers MMA, soccer, National Olympics, and local events. Aguirre has worked for La I and a local Mexican Baseball League in 2004 and 2008 and produced and hosted a radio sports show for the Universidad Autónoma de Baja California system for five years.

Ramon Aranda is the founder and editor-in-chief at 3 More Rounds. He also co-hosts the 3MR Podcast and is a contributor to Primer Round Magazine. Originally from Los Angeles, he currently lives in the San Francisco Bay Area.

Kevin Byrne is a sports journalist on the desk of the Irish Sun. His column "Seconds Out" appears every Friday with news from domestic and world boxing. His work has also appeared on various websites including irish-boxing.com. Byrne lives in Dublin, Ireland with his wife Emma and pet cockatiel Canelo.

Brian Campbell is a contributing writer and boxing/MMA editor for ESPN.com. He is also a studio analyst on ESPN.com's weekly show, Making the Rounds. Campbell lives in suburban Connecticut with his wife and twin sons. He is still waiting for De La Hoya-Trinidad II.

Abac Cordero is a Filipino who has been covering the sports beat since 1989. He is the former assistant sports editor for Malaya and currently writes for the Philippine Star, chronicling the golden era of Philippine boxing. Cordero also heads the Philippine Olympic Committee-Philippine Sports Commission Press Corps. He lives in Manila.

Jake Donovan (Record Keeper) is the managing editor of Boxing Scene. He is based out of the southeast United States, but was born and raised in New York where he began his writing career in 1997. Donovan also functions as one of our official boxing record keepers.

Oliver Fennell is a British boxing writer based in Bangkok. He has covered boxing since 2000, most notably for UKWeeklyMagazine and Boxing News, for whom he is currently the Thai correspondent. His specialties are the heavyweight division, and British, American, and Asian boxing. Oliver has also covered many boxing topics and matches for a range of newspapers and websites and is a contributor and editor for the BoxRec database.

Billy Ferguson is a correspondent for Fight Hype UK. He also has a weekly column called "Monday Musings" and a blog inviting fans to discuss boxing and football. Ferguson lives in Edinburgh, Scotland.

Damián Ferrer Reyes is the creator of "La Esquina Nutral" the independent boxing Facebook page in Spanish with the world's biggest following. Damian hosts his own Radio Show every Saturday at 7 PM (the only radio show in Puerto Rico dedicated to boxing). "La Esquina Neutral Radio" on TAB Sports Radio 101.3 FM.

Andrew Fruman is a Canadian boxing writer based in Toronto. He writes for The Cruelest Sport and The Living Daylights, and is an assistant editor for Bad Left Hook. He is a member of the International Boxing Research Organization and a contributor and editor for the BoxRec database.

Stewart Howe has worked closely with boxing personalities on both sides of the ropes and on both sides of the Atlantic. He is an artist and graphic designer by trade and a founding member of the Transnational Boxing Rankings Board. Howe lives in Peterborough, England.

Jason Karp is a columnist and analyst. A regular contributor to The Cruelest Sport, his work has also appeared on Bad Left Hook and The Boxing Bulletin. Karp lives in Toronto, Ontario.

Ronan Keenan is a freelance writer based in Dublin, Ireland. His boxing writing has appeared on sites such as The Sweet Science, Boxing Scene, Seconds Out and Fox Sports. He is a member of the Boxing Writers Association of America and his work has been recognized by Barney Nagler Writing Awards on multiple occasions.

Jeandra LeBeauf, based out of Los Angeles, CA, is the creator and head writer of BadCulture.net. In addition to writing, Jeandra hosts a weekly boxing podcast called 'the Ruckus' with past guests that include boxing notables such as Al Bernstein and Roy Jones, Jr. Based out of Los Angeles, Jeandra is a lifelong boxing fan.

Kelsey McCarson is a boxing writer for The Sweet Science and a member of the International Boxing Research Organization. He lives and works just outside of Houston, Texas with his wife Rachel.

Alex McClintock started writing about boxing on the Queensberry Rules blog. He is now the deputy editor and has written about boxing and other subjects for The Ring website, The Sweet Science, Men's Fitness, and The Guardian. Alex started boxing after he became a fan and is 4-1 as an amateur.

Matt McGrain, a boxing historian, analyst, and lifelong student of the sport, is a writer for East Side Boxing and Boxing.com. McGrain lives in the Highlands of Scotland.

Yuriko Miyata of Tokyo, Japan, is a former freelance sports writer and editor of Japan's Boxing Magazine for seven years. She moved to Los Angeles to observe the American boxing scene and returned to Japan four years later to found Boxing-Zine.com along with other boxing writers and a photographer. Miyata is editor-in-chief. She has also been a member of the Eastern Japan Boxing Association Monthly Prize selection committee since 2011.

Diego Morilla is the current boxing writer for XN Sports.com, a regular contributor for RingTV.com (The Ring online) and a freelance writer for several other media outlets. He was a boxing writer for ESPN.com/ESPNdeportes.com for several years, as well as for a number of other sports media outlets such as MaxBoxing.com, PSN.com, Latino Boxing, Lo Mejor del Boxeo, and many others. He lives in Buenos Aires, Argentina.

Gautham Nagesh is a journalist based in Washington, DC and the founder and editor of StiffJab.com, one of the most popular boxing and MMA sites on Tumblr. His boxing writing has been featured by The Washington Post, The Atlantic, The Hill, NPR, BoxingScene, RingTV.com, and The Queensberry Rules, among other outlets. Gautham is also the National Treasurer of the Asian American Journalists Association. He grew up in Jackson, Michigan and began learning to box in 2010.

Arvin Nundloll is a seasoned boxing writer and founding editor of Two Dice Boxing. He currently writes for FightNews and FightNight.pro. Having developed his love for the sport in London, England, he is now based in New York City and covers boxing at all levels.

Jeremy Foley O' Connell is an archivist of fight films and the founder of Pound4Pound Ireland. He has contributed to irish-boxing.com, fecktv.com,and Doran's Boxing Blog. His specific areas of interest include boxing politics, PEDs, and the heavyweight division. O' Connell lives in County Kerry, Ireland.

Takahiro Onaga is one of the founding members of asianboxing.info, a website designed to keep fans up to date with developments in the Asian boxing scene. Onaga has also contributed to RingNews24 and seeks to increase publicity for fighters from across the continent of Asia. Onaga was born in Kanan, Osaka in Japan and currently resides in North West England.

Alister Scott Ottesen is a boxing writer and historian based in Norway. He has done work for Norwegian newspapers, television, and contributed with research to several boxing related books. Ottesen is also a contributor and editor for BoxRec.com and a member of the International Boxing Research Organization. He owns one of Europe's largest collections of boxing books and magazines.

Harry Otty is a boxing historian, author, coach, and competitor. A member of the International Boxing Research Organization and staff historian and writer at the Cyber Boxing Zone for over ten years, he has also compiled and written research articles for the Merseyside Former Boxers Association newsletter 'Mugs Alley' and was Associate Producer for the cable TV program Boxing's Greatest Champions. He is the author of Charley Burley and the Black Murderers' Row and also published Jerry Fitch's recent biography of Jimmy Bivins. Otty has been involved in boxing for close to 40 years and has coached a number of national amateur champions in the United Kingdom and New Zealand. Originally from Liverpool, England he now lives in Auckland where he is attempting to grow his 'micro-press' of specialist boxing and wrestling titles.

Matthew Paras has been covering the sport of boxing since 2009 and currently writes for Max Boxing. As a writer, he covers a multitude of topics including the Chicago boxing scene, television ratings, and much more. He currently resides in Chicago, Illinois.

Vittorio Parisi (Chair), a former member of The Ring Ratings Advisory Panel, is a boxing historian, analyst, and member of the editorial staff of boxeringweb.net, the main Italian boxing website and one of the most followed in Europe. In recent years, he has been a boxing analyst for EurosportTelevision and Dahlia TV, as well as a journalist for the Italian Boxing Federation Magazine. He is involved in the boxing book series at BradipolibriEdition and is the author of Gong! A History of the Middleweight and Heavyweight Divisions and The Uncrowned Kings. Parisi lives in Brescia, Italy.

Per-Ake Persson is a boxing writer/record keeper based in Lund, Sweden. He has covered boxing since the late 80´s for Boxing Update, Fight Fax, Boxing News, USA Boxing News, and a number of websites including knock-out.dk and Boxing Scene. His specialty is boxing in continental Europe.

Ken Pollitt is the Main Page Editor and Rankings and Results Editor at The13thRound.com (TTR). A lifelong boxing fan, his first boxing-related memory is of his father and his uncle arguing about who won the first Floyd Patterson-Tommy "Hurricane" Jackson fight. Ken lives in Valley Stream, New York with his wife Cynthia. They became grandparents in August 2013.

Eric Raskin is a former associate editor, managing editor, and contributing editor for The Ring who has written for Grantland.com, ESPN.com, HBO.com,The Sweet Science, Maxboxing, and Boxing Monthly. He also co-hosts the subscription-based podcast Ring Theory. He is member of the Boxing Writers Association of America who has won five Barney Nagler Writing Awards (plus three Honorable Mentions). Eric lives outside Philadelphia, Pennsylvania in the United States.

Cliff Rold (Chair) is the managing editor of Boxing Scene, a member of the Yahoo Pound for Pound voting panel, the International Boxing Hall of Fame Committee, and the Boxing Writers Association of America. Rold is also a founding member of the Transnational Boxing Rankings Board.

Victor Salazar is one of the founders of ThaBoxingVoice.com and its official radio show The Voice of The People, Boxing Voice Show. Along with co-hosting the show, he is the managing editor of TheBoxingVoice.com. Covering boxing since 2011, he looks to get the answers to the questions the fans want answered. He is an avid New York sports fan and old school hip hop junkie.

Mauricio Salvador (Record Keeper) is a Mexican writer based in Mexico City. A former fiction reviewer, he is now the director of the digital magazine HermanoCerdo and editor of Esquina Boxeo, a boxing magazine published in Mexico City. Salvador contributes to The Cruelest Sport and is a founding member of La Dulce Ciencia Ediciones, a new press house dedicated to the world of boxing.

Retech Son (Record Keeper) is a Filipino boxing writer based in Kuwait. He is the founder and editor of Shuttlepenboxing.com and his work has appeared in The Filipino Boxing Journal and The Scuffle.com. Son is also a freelance writer for Yahoo! Contributor Network.

Tim Starks (Chair) is the founder and editor of The Queensberry Rules, a boxing blog that has been praised by TheWall Street Journal, The New Yorker and other top publications. He has written about the sport for The Guardian, The Ring, Boxing Scene, The Sweet Science, and Bookforum. Starks is also a founding member of the Transnational Boxing Rankings Board. When not writing about boxing, he is a national security reporter for Congressional Quarterly in Washington, D.C.

Brandon Stubbs is a writer and radio host born and raised in Kansas City, MO. He is the founder of Punch2TheFace.com and writing contributor for The Title Fight. When not covering the great sport of boxing, Stubbs is a contributing MMA writer for Bad Culture.net He is a lifelong Dallas Cowboy fan, who is always heartbroken in early January.

Alexey Sukachev holds a Ph.D. from Moscow State University and hails from the Kon'kovo district of the Russian capital. He is very likely to be found sitting ringside at major boxing shows and local fight cards alike in Russia. A former international editor at Fight News and currently an Eastern European and international editor at Boxing Scene, he is also a boxing columnist for Sports.ru and has written for numerous other outlets in Russia and Ukraine. Alexey lives with his wife Irina and daughter Dasha in Moscow.

Springs Toledo (Oversight) is the author of The Gods of War (Tora, 2014). He is a member of the Boxing Writers Association of America, the International Boxing Research Organization, the International Boxing Hall of Fame Committee, and an editor for the BoxRec database. A boxing historian, strategist, and analyst with no mean ring experience, his writing is usually found on The Sweet Science and has been recognized several times by Barney Nagler Writing Awards. He is a founding member of the Transnational Boxing Rankings Board. Toledo lives outside Boston, Massachusetts in the United States.

Luis Torres is a Puerto Rican boxing fan/writer. He is the founder and editor in chief of Revista La Pelea, a boxing magazine published in Puerto Rico. Luis is a former amateur boxer and a contributor for many boxing websites both in Spanish and English languages since 2007.

Paul Upham, of New South Wales, Australia, is a television studio boxing analyst for Fox Sports News. He has appeared live on air as a boxing commentator for Main Event, Sky Channel, Sky News Australia, SBS television, Radio 2UE Sydney, Radio SEN Melbourne, Radio ABC, and Gadigal Koori Radio. He emceed the Australian Boxing Hall of Fame from 2006 to 2010 and was the host of the Kostya Tszyu Live Stage Show, which performed around Australia. Upham is also a former columnist for The Fist magazine and content editor for SecondsOut, a member of the Boxing Writers Association of America and The Ring's World Ratings Panel, and the author of three books: Australian Boxing Almanac (2005), Something Worth Fighting For (2007), and Undisputed: A Golden Era in Australian Boxing (2010).

Paul Zanon is the boxing correspondent for The Daily Sport in the United Kingdom and a ghost writer with three projects about well-known boxing figures in the works. Presently working on Jimmy Tibbs's autobiography, he has been commissioned to write Paul Ingle's book in 2014 and a world champion's autobiography by early 2015. Zanon lives in Kingston upon Thames, England.

Steve Zemach is a boxing writer and sports radio producer based in Miami, Florida. He contributes to The Queensberry Rules and has covered boxing since 2006. Zemach is the senior producer for the Sid Rosenberg show, a major radio show known for placing a strong emphasis on boxing.

http://www.tbrb.org/members/

Expertise to burn, unfortunately for you.

Now your _stated position_ Rob, is that the above is all made up. That these guys don't participate. That we just publish their names, and their biographies, on the website, and none of these public figures known or semi-known to the boxing world have objected. That is absolutely insane.

Further evidence of your unhinged approach to TBRB is not required.


----------



## Guest

McGrain said:


> Yeah, by releasing, in keeping with your demands, copies of email exchanges and transcripts of phone calls between members, I think you said. I think I told you that that "would never fucking happen and it is really, really weird of you to ask." Yeah, that's still the case Rob. Sorry.
> 
> Here is the list of members, as you kind of asked:
> 
> (In alphabetical order)
> 
> Adam Abramowitz is the founder and head writer for Saturday Night Boxing. In addition, he is the moderator of the online Saturday Night Boxing community, featuring discussion and opinion from over 50,000 boxing fans around the world. Abramowitz lives in Philadelphia, Pennsylvania in the United States.
> 
> Carlos Aguirre is a sports writer for Zeta Weekly in Tijuana, Mexico. He covers local fights, up-and-comers, regional fighters, and major events in the Baja California and Southern California area. He also covers MMA, soccer, National Olympics, and local events. Aguirre has worked for La I and a local Mexican Baseball League in 2004 and 2008 and produced and hosted a radio sports show for the Universidad Autónoma de Baja California system for five years.
> 
> Ramon Aranda is the founder and editor-in-chief at 3 More Rounds. He also co-hosts the 3MR Podcast and is a contributor to Primer Round Magazine. Originally from Los Angeles, he currently lives in the San Francisco Bay Area.
> 
> Kevin Byrne is a sports journalist on the desk of the Irish Sun. His column "Seconds Out" appears every Friday with news from domestic and world boxing. His work has also appeared on various websites including irish-boxing.com. Byrne lives in Dublin, Ireland with his wife Emma and pet cockatiel Canelo.
> 
> Brian Campbell is a contributing writer and boxing/MMA editor for ESPN.com. He is also a studio analyst on ESPN.com's weekly show, Making the Rounds. Campbell lives in suburban Connecticut with his wife and twin sons. He is still waiting for De La Hoya-Trinidad II.
> 
> Abac Cordero is a Filipino who has been covering the sports beat since 1989. He is the former assistant sports editor for Malaya and currently writes for the Philippine Star, chronicling the golden era of Philippine boxing. Cordero also heads the Philippine Olympic Committee-Philippine Sports Commission Press Corps. He lives in Manila.
> 
> Jake Donovan (Record Keeper) is the managing editor of Boxing Scene. He is based out of the southeast United States, but was born and raised in New York where he began his writing career in 1997. Donovan also functions as one of our official boxing record keepers.
> 
> Oliver Fennell is a British boxing writer based in Bangkok. He has covered boxing since 2000, most notably for UKWeeklyMagazine and Boxing News, for whom he is currently the Thai correspondent. His specialties are the heavyweight division, and British, American, and Asian boxing. Oliver has also covered many boxing topics and matches for a range of newspapers and websites and is a contributor and editor for the BoxRec database.
> 
> Billy Ferguson is a correspondent for Fight Hype UK. He also has a weekly column called "Monday Musings and a blog inviting fans to discuss boxing and football. Ferguson lives in Edinburgh, Scotland.
> 
> Damián Ferrer Reyes is the creator of "La Esquina Nutral" the independent boxing Facebook page in Spanish with the world's biggest following. Damian hosts his own Radio Show every Saturday at 7 PM (the only radio show in Puerto Rico dedicated to boxing). "La Esquina Neutral Radio" on TAB Sports Radio 101.3 FM.
> 
> Andrew Fruman is a Canadian boxing writer based in Toronto. He writes for The Cruelest Sport and The Living Daylights, and is an assistant editor for Bad Left Hook. He is a member of the International Boxing Research Organization and a contributor and editor for the BoxRec database.
> 
> Stewart Howe has worked closely with boxing personalities on both sides of the ropes and on both sides of the Atlantic. He is an artist and graphic designer by trade and a founding member of the Transnational Boxing Rankings Board. Howe lives in Peterborough, England.
> 
> Jason Karp is a columnist and analyst. A regular contributor to The Cruelest Sport, his work has also appeared on Bad Left Hook and The Boxing Bulletin. Karp lives in Toronto, Ontario.
> 
> Ronan Keenan is a freelance writer based in Dublin, Ireland. His boxing writing has appeared on sites such as The Sweet Science, Boxing Scene, Seconds Out and Fox Sports. He is a member of the Boxing Writers Association of America and his work has been recognized by Barney Nagler Writing Awards on multiple occasions.
> 
> Jeandra LeBeauf, based out of Los Angeles, CA, is the creator and head writer of BadCulture.net. In addition to writing, Jeandra hosts a weekly boxing podcast called 'the Ruckus' with past guests that include boxing notables such as Al Bernstein and Roy Jones, Jr. Based out of Los Angeles, Jeandra is a lifelong boxing fan.
> 
> Kelsey McCarson is a boxing writer for The Sweet Science and a member of the International Boxing Research Organization. He lives and works just outside of Houston, Texas with his wife Rachel.
> 
> Alex McClintock started writing about boxing on the Queensberry Rules blog. He is now the deputy editor and has written about boxing and other subjects for The Ring website, The Sweet Science, Men's Fitness, and The Guardian. Alex started boxing after he became a fan and is 4-1 as an amateur.
> 
> Matt McGrain, a boxing historian, analyst, and lifelong student of the sport, is a writer for East Side Boxing and Boxing.com. McGrain lives in the Highlands of Scotland.
> 
> Yuriko Miyata of Tokyo, Japan, is a former freelance sports writer and editor of Japan's Boxing Magazine for seven years. She moved to Los Angeles to observe the American boxing scene and returned to Japan four years later to found Boxing-Zine.com along with other boxing writers and a photographer. Miyata is editor-in-chief. She has also been a member of the Eastern Japan Boxing Association Monthly Prize selection committee since 2011.
> 
> Diego Morilla is the current boxing writer for XN Sports.com, a regular contributor for RingTV.com (The Ring online) and a freelance writer for several other media outlets. He was a boxing writer for ESPN.com/ESPNdeportes.com for several years, as well as for a number of other sports media outlets such as MaxBoxing.com, PSN.com, Latino Boxing, Lo Mejor del Boxeo, and many others. He lives in Buenos Aires, Argentina.
> 
> Gautham Nagesh is a journalist based in Washington, DC and the founder and editor of StiffJab.com, one of the most popular boxing and MMA sites on Tumblr. His boxing writing has been featured by The Washington Post, The Atlantic, The Hill, NPR, BoxingScene, RingTV.com, and The Queensberry Rules, among other outlets. Gautham is also the National Treasurer of the Asian American Journalists Association. He grew up in Jackson, Michigan and began learning to box in 2010.
> 
> Arvin Nundloll is a seasoned boxing writer and founding editor of Two Dice Boxing. He currently writes for FightNews and FightNight.pro. Having developed his love for the sport in London, England, he is now based in New York City and covers boxing at all levels.
> 
> Jeremy Foley O' Connell is an archivist of fight films and the founder of Pound4Pound Ireland. He has contributed to irish-boxing.com, fecktv.com,and Doran's Boxing Blog. His specific areas of interest include boxing politics, PEDs, and the heavyweight division. O' Connell lives in County Kerry, Ireland.
> 
> Takahiro Onaga is one of the founding members of asianboxing.info, a website designed to keep fans up to date with developments in the Asian boxing scene. Onaga has also contributed to RingNews24 and seeks to increase publicity for fighters from across the continent of Asia. Onaga was born in Kanan, Osaka in Japan and currently resides in North West England.
> 
> Alister Scott Ottesen is a boxing writer and historian based in Norway. He has done work for Norwegian newspapers, television, and contributed with research to several boxing related books. Ottesen is also a contributor and editor for BoxRec.com and a member of the International Boxing Research Organization. He owns one of Europe's largest collections of boxing books and magazines.
> 
> Harry Otty is a boxing historian, author, coach, and competitor. A member of the International Boxing Research Organization and staff historian and writer at the Cyber Boxing Zone for over ten years, he has also compiled and written research articles for the Merseyside Former Boxers Association newsletter 'Mugs Alley' and was Associate Producer for the cable TV program Boxing's Greatest Champions. He is the author of Charley Burley and the Black Murderers' Row and also published Jerry Fitch's recent biography of Jimmy Bivins. Otty has been involved in boxing for close to 40 years and has coached a number of national amateur champions in the United Kingdom and New Zealand. Originally from Liverpool, England he now lives in Auckland where he is attempting to grow his 'micro-press' of specialist boxing and wrestling titles.
> 
> Matthew Paras has been covering the sport of boxing since 2009 and currently writes for Max Boxing. As a writer, he covers a multitude of topics including the Chicago boxing scene, television ratings, and much more. He currently resides in Chicago, Illinois.
> 
> Vittorio Parisi (Chair), a former member of The Ring Ratings Advisory Panel, is a boxing historian, analyst, and member of the editorial staff of boxeringweb.net, the main Italian boxing website and one of the most followed in Europe. In recent years, he has been a boxing analyst for EurosportTelevision and Dahlia TV, as well as a journalist for the Italian Boxing Federation Magazine. He is involved in the boxing book series at BradipolibriEdition and is the author of Gong! A History of the Middleweight and Heavyweight Divisions and The Uncrowned Kings. Parisi lives in Brescia, Italy.
> 
> Per-Ake Persson is a boxing writer/record keeper based in Lund, Sweden. He has covered boxing since the late 80´s for Boxing Update, Fight Fax, Boxing News, USA Boxing News, and a number of websites including knock-out.dk and Boxing Scene. His specialty is boxing in continental Europe.
> 
> Ken Pollitt is the Main Page Editor and Rankings and Results Editor at The13thRound.com (TTR). A lifelong boxing fan, his first boxing-related memory is of his father and his uncle arguing about who won the first Floyd Patterson-Tommy "Hurricane" Jackson fight. Ken lives in Valley Stream, New York with his wife Cynthia. They became grandparents in August 2013.
> 
> Eric Raskin is a former associate editor, managing editor, and contributing editor for The Ring who has written for Grantland.com, ESPN.com, HBO.com,The Sweet Science, Maxboxing, and Boxing Monthly. He also co-hosts the subscription-based podcast Ring Theory. He is member of the Boxing Writers Association of America who has won five Barney Nagler Writing Awards (plus three Honorable Mentions). Eric lives outside Philadelphia, Pennsylvania in the United States.
> 
> Cliff Rold (Chair) is the managing editor of Boxing Scene, a member of the Yahoo Pound for Pound voting panel, the International Boxing Hall of Fame Committee, and the Boxing Writers Association of America. Rold is also a founding member of the Transnational Boxing Rankings Board.
> 
> Victor Salazar is one of the founders of ThaBoxingVoice.com and its official radio show The Voice of The People, Boxing Voice Show. Along with co-hosting the show, he is the managing editor of TheBoxingVoice.com. Covering boxing since 2011, he looks to get the answers to the questions the fans want answered. He is an avid New York sports fan and old school hip hop junkie.
> 
> Mauricio Salvador (Record Keeper) is a Mexican writer based in Mexico City. A former fiction reviewer, he is now the director of the digital magazine HermanoCerdo and editor of Esquina Boxeo, a boxing magazine published in Mexico City. Salvador contributes to The Cruelest Sport and is a founding member of La Dulce Ciencia Ediciones, a new press house dedicated to the world of boxing.
> 
> Retech Son (Record Keeper) is a Filipino boxing writer based in Kuwait. He is the founder and editor of Shuttlepenboxing.com and his work has appeared in The Filipino Boxing Journal and The Scuffle.com. Son is also a freelance writer for Yahoo! Contributor Network.
> 
> Tim Starks (Chair) is the founder and editor of The Queensberry Rules, a boxing blog that has been praised by TheWall Street Journal, The New Yorker and other top publications. He has written about the sport for The Guardian, The Ring, Boxing Scene, The Sweet Science, and Bookforum. Starks is also a founding member of the Transnational Boxing Rankings Board. When not writing about boxing, he is a national security reporter for Congressional Quarterly in Washington, D.C.
> 
> Brandon Stubbs is a writer and radio host born and raised in Kansas City, MO. He is the founder of Punch2TheFace.com and writing contributor for The Title Fight. When not covering the great sport of boxing, Stubbs is a contributing MMA writer for Bad Culture.net He is a lifelong Dallas Cowboy fan, who is always heartbroken in early January.
> 
> Alexey Sukachev holds a Ph.D. from Moscow State University and hails from the Kon'kovo district of the Russian capital. He is very likely to be found sitting ringside at major boxing shows and local fight cards alike in Russia. A former international editor at Fight News and currently an Eastern European and international editor at Boxing Scene, he is also a boxing columnist for Sports.ru and has written for numerous other outlets in Russia and Ukraine. Alexey lives with his wife Irina and daughter Dasha in Moscow.
> 
> Springs Toledo (Oversight) is the author of The Gods of War (Tora, 2014). He is a member of the Boxing Writers Association of America, the International Boxing Research Organization, the International Boxing Hall of Fame Committee, and an editor for the BoxRec database. A boxing historian, strategist, and analyst with no mean ring experience, his writing is usually found on The Sweet Science and has been recognized several times by Barney Nagler Writing Awards. He is a founding member of the Transnational Boxing Rankings Board. Toledo lives outside Boston, Massachusetts in the United States.
> 
> Luis Torres is a Puerto Rican boxing fan/writer. He is the founder and editor in chief of Revista La Pelea, a boxing magazine published in Puerto Rico. Luis is a former amateur boxer and a contributor for many boxing websites both in Spanish and English languages since 2007.
> 
> Paul Upham, of New South Wales, Australia, is a television studio boxing analyst for Fox Sports News. He has appeared live on air as a boxing commentator for Main Event, Sky Channel, Sky News Australia, SBS television, Radio 2UE Sydney, Radio SEN Melbourne, Radio ABC, and Gadigal Koori Radio. He emceed the Australian Boxing Hall of Fame from 2006 to 2010 and was the host of the Kostya Tszyu Live Stage Show, which performed around Australia. Upham is also a former columnist for The Fist magazine and content editor for SecondsOut, a member of the Boxing Writers Association of America and The Ring's World Ratings Panel, and the author of three books: Australian Boxing Almanac (2005), Something Worth Fighting For (2007), and Undisputed: A Golden Era in Australian Boxing (2010).
> 
> Paul Zanon is the boxing correspondent for The Daily Sport in the United Kingdom and a ghost writer with three projects about well-known boxing figures in the works. Presently working on Jimmy Tibbs's autobiography, he has been commissioned to write Paul Ingle's book in 2014 and a world champion's autobiography by early 2015. Zanon lives in Kingston upon Thames, England.
> 
> Steve Zemach is a boxing writer and sports radio producer based in Miami, Florida. He contributes to The Queensberry Rules and has covered boxing since 2006. Zemach is the senior producer for the Sid Rosenberg show, a major radio show known for placing a strong emphasis on boxing.
> 
> http://www.tbrb.org/members/
> 
> Expertise to burn, unfortunately for you.
> 
> Now your _stated position_ Rob, is that the above is all made up. That these guys don't participate. That we just publish their names, and their biographies, on the website, and none of these public figures known or semi-known to the boxing world have objected. That is absolutely insane.
> 
> Further evidence of your unhinged approach to TBRB is not required.


I didn't ask for a list of members.


----------



## McGrain

Ahmed Johnson said:


> I didn't ask for a list of members.


Well, you got one.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch

Don't diss the other rankings bro. You put a lot of work into these and you are very knowledgeable, but you are a little harsh on the Transnational Rankings members. Pretty disrespectful in fact.


----------



## Guest

Juiceboxbiotch said:


> Don't diss the other rankings bro. You put a lot of work into these and you are very knowledgeable, but you are a little harsh on the Transnational Rankings members. Pretty disrespectful in fact.


When they are prepared to back up that they get the degree of input into the rankings that they claim, I won't be critical. Right now it's no different to a fighter saying he doesn't take PED's without taking the test.


----------



## McGrain

Ahmed Johnson said:


> When they are prepared to back up that they get the degree of input into the rankings that they claim, I won't be critical. Right now it's no different to a fighter saying he doesn't take PED's without taking the test.


Yes, you strike me exactly as the type of man that would consider all fighters who haven't "Taken the test" as guilty of steroid abuse. That's exactly the kind of man you are.

Fortunately, your opinion is meaningless. As long as members can be defended, and your lies exposed to the satisfaction of guys like Jbb:



Juiceboxbiotch said:


> Don't diss the other rankings bro. You put a lot of work into these and you are very knowledgeable, but you are a little harsh on the Transnational Rankings members. Pretty disrespectful in fact.


In your own thread, that's all that matters to me.


----------



## Guest

McGrain said:


> Yes, you strike me exactly as the type of man that would consider all fighters who haven't "Taken the test" as guilty of steroid abuse. That's exactly the kind of man you are.
> 
> Fortunately, your opinion is meaningless. As long as members can be defended, and your lies exposed to the satisfaction of guys like Jbb:
> 
> In your own thread, that's all that matters to me.


please troll someone else.


----------



## McGrain

Ahmed Johnson said:


> please troll someone else.


Yeah, that's no problem Rob, honestly.

I've only made a couple of appearances in this thread - and from memory they are always to contradict the barefaced lies you post when you're feeling twitchy.

Control yourself, people won't have to email and tell me your doing it, and I won't have to appear and correct you.


----------



## Mugshot

McGrain said:


> I think, probably, TBRB have gone for Budler over Takayama based upon Tayama's odd record over the past few years. He's 4-3-0-1 in his last eight fights. Even allowing for the fact that the Handig call is suspect, it's not great. He's on a role though, and I think a new fighter gets the #1 spot next fight.
> 
> Budler on the other hand is unbeaten in the same period, and where Takayama was _beaten_ by Joyi, Budler beat him. That, for me, gives Budler the tiniest of edges. I do think that Takayama has an argument though.


Thanks for the feedback. I get where you're coming from and I think it's very close too. I look forward to Rodriguez making a claim.


----------



## McGrain

Mugshot said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I get where you're coming from and I think it's very close too. I look forward to Rodriguez making a claim.


Needs to win first, I think he'll lose. Could be a foty candidate though.


----------



## Guest

updated.


----------



## Guest

updated. and Ricky Burns is not top 10 with us @McGrain


----------



## Guest

*September Update*

*Heavyweight (201lbs+)
World Champion: Wladimir Klitschko (WBA, IBF & WBO) *
1. Kubrat Pulev 
2. Bermane Stiverne (WBC) 
3. Alexander Povetkin 
4. Tyson Fury 
5. Carlos Takam 
6. Bryant Jennings 
7. Mike Perez 
8. Tony Thompson 
9. Deontay Wilder 
10. Dereck Chisora 
11. Ruslan Chagaev 
12. Vyachaslev Glazkov 
13. Andy Ruiz 
14. Christian Hammer 
15. Steve Cunningham

*Cruiserweight (200lbs)
World Champion: Yoan Pablo Hernandez (IBF)* 
1. Marco Huck (WBO) 
2. Krzysztof Wlodarczyk (WBC) 
3. Denis Lebedev (WBA) 
4. Ilunga Makabu 
5. Firat Arslan 
6. Grigory Drozd 
7. Ola Afolabi 
8. Thabiso Mchunu 
9. Alexander Alekseev 
10. Pawel Kolodziej 
11. Krzysztof Glowacki 
12. Dmytro Kucher 
13. Rakhim Chakhkiev 
14. Youri Kayembre Kalenga 
15. Yunnier Dorticos

*Light Heavyweight (175lbs)
World Champion: Adonis Stevenson (WBC)*
1. Bernard Hopkins (WBA & IBF)
2. Sergey Kovalev (WBO)
3. Jean Pascal
4. Chad Dawson
5. Juergen Braehmer
6. Andrzej Fonfara
7. Beibut Shumenov
8. Gabriel Campillo
9. Isaac Chilemba
10. Karo Murat
11. Tavoris Cloud
12. Eilder Alvarez
13. Lucian Bute
14. Dimitri Sukhotsky
15. Sean Monaghan

*Super Middleweight (168lbs)
World Champion: Andre Ward (WBA)*
1. Carl Froch (IBF)
2. Arthur Abraham (WBO)
3. Robert Stieglitz
4. James DeGale
5. George Groves
6. Anthony Dirrell (WBC)
7. Sakio Bika
8. Julio Cesar Chavez Jr
9. Gilberto Ramirez Sanchez
10. J'Leon Love
11. Maxim Vlasov
12. Christopher Rebrasse
13. Andre Dirrell
14. Marco Antonio Periban
15. Fedor Chudinov

*Middleweight (160lbs)
World Championship: Miguel Cotto (WBC)*
1. Gennady Golovkin (WBA)
2. Sergio Martinez
3. Sam Soliman (IBF)
4. Peter Quillin (WBO)
5. Daniel Geale
6. Hassan Nâ€™Dam N'Jikam
7. Marco Antonio Rubio
8. Martin Murray
9. Sergio Mora
10. David Lemieux
11. Billy Joe Saunders
12. Matt Korborov
13. Curtis Stevens
14. Felix Sturm
15. Matthew Macklin

*Light Middleweight (154lbs)
World Championship: (Vacant)*
1. Saul Alvarez
2. Erislandy Lara (WBA)
3. Carlos Molina (IBF)
4. Demitrus Andrade (WBO)
5. Austin Trout
6. Ishe Smith
7. Jermell Charlo
8. Cornelius Bundrage
9. Vanes Martirosyan
10. James Kirkland
11. Sergey Rabchenko
12. Alfredo Angulo
13. Andy Lee
14. Willie Nelson
15. Jack Culcay

_(WBC - Floyd Mayweather Jr ranked at welterweight)_

*Welterweight (147lbs)
World Champion: Floyd Mayweather Jr (WBC & WBA) *
1. Manny Pacquiao (WBO) 
2. Timothy Bradley Jr 
3. Juan Manuel Marquez 
4. Marcos Maidana 
5. Kell Brook (IBF) 
6. Shawn Porter 
7. Keith Thurman 
8. Devon Alexander 
9. Amir Khan 
10. Luis Carlos Abregu 
11. Robert Guerrero 
12. Leonard Bundu 
13. Brandon Rios 
14. Diego Gabriel Chaves 
15. Jesus Soto Karass

*Light Welterweight (140lbs)
World Champion: Danny Garcia (WBC & WBA) *
2. Lucas Matthysse 
3. Mauricio Herrera 
4. Lamont Peterson (IBF) 
5. Chris Algieri (WBO) 
6. Ruslan Provodnikov 
7. Thomas Dulorme 
8. Viktor Postol 
9. Cesar Rene Cuenca 
10. Emmanuel Taylor 
11. Jesse Vargas 
12. Khabib Allakhverdiev 
13. Hank Lundy 
14. Anton Novikov 
15. Adrien Broner

*Lightweight (135lbs)
World Championship: (Vacant)*
1. Terence Crawford (WBO)
2. Miguel Vasquez (IBF)
3. Richard Abril
4. Raymundo Beltran
5. Dennis Shafikov
6. Yuriorkis Gamboa
7. Omar Figueroa (WBC)
8. Jorge Linares
9. Dejan Zlaticanin
10. Sharif Bogere
11. Miguel Roman
12. Ricky Burns
13. Petr Petrov
14. Paulus Moses
15. Emiliano Marsilli

*Super Featherweight (130lbs)
World Championship: (Vacant)*
1. Takashi Uchiyama (WBA)
2. Mikey Garcia (WBO)
3. Takashi Miura (WBC)
4. Rances Barthelemy (IBF)
5. Roman Martinez
6. Juan Carlos Burgos
7. Diego Magdaleno
8. Sergio Thompson
9. Fransico Vargas
10. Romain Jacob
11. Daiki Kaneko
12. Marvin Honorio
13. Bryan Vasquez
14. Agenis Mendez
15. Arash Usmanee

*Featherweight (126lbs)
World Championship: (Vacant)*
1. Jhonny Gonzalez (WBC)
2. Nonito Donaire (WBA)
3. Abner Mares
4. Nichholas Walters
5. Simpiwe Vetyeka
6. Evgeny Gradovich (IBF)
7. Marvin Sonsona
8. Jonathan Victor Barros
9. Vasyl Lomachenko (WBO)
10. Jorge Arce
11. Javier Fortuna
12. Lee Selby
13. Alexander Miskirtchian
14. Vic Darchinyan
15. Robinson Castellanos

*Super Bantamweight (122lbs)
World Champion: Guillermo Rigondeaux (WBA & WBO)* 
1. Leo Santa Cruz (WBC) 
2. Carl Frampton 
3. Kiko Martinez (IBF) 
4. Christian Mijares 
5. Victor Terrazas 
6. Chris Avalos 
7. Shingo Wake 
8. Scott Quigg 
9. Fernando Montiel 
10. Jhonatan Romero 
11. Nehomar Cermano 
12. Andres Gutierrez 
13. Joseph Agbeko 
14. Jesse Magdaleno 
15. Cesar Seda

*Bantamweight (118lbs)
World Championship: (Vacant)*
1. Shinsuke Yamanaka (WBC)
2. Anselmo Moreno (WBA)
3. Tomoki Kameda (WBO)
4. Hugo Ruiz
5. Ryosuke Iwasa
6. Randy Caballero
7. Malcom Tunacao
8. Koki Komeda
9. Zhant Zhakiyanov
10. Jamie McDonnell
11. Julio Ceja
12. Pungluang Sor Singyu
13. Suriyan Sor Rungvisai
14. Alejandro Hernadez
15. Stuart Hall

_(IBF - Vacant)_

*Super Flyweight (115lbs)
World Championship: (Vacant)*
1. Omar Navarez (WBO)
2. Zolani Tete (IBF)
3. Carlos Cuadras (WBC)
4. Juan Carlos Sanchez
5. Daiki Kameda
6. Kohei Kono (WBA)
7. Srisaket Sor Rungvisai
8. Johnny Garcia
9. Oleydong Sithsamerchai
10. Felipe Orucuta
11. Denkaosan Kaovichit
12. Arthur Villanueva
13. Juan Jose Montes
14. Rey Megrino
15. McWilliam Arroyo

*Flyweight (112lbs)
World Champion: Akira Yaegashi (WBC)*
1. Juan Francisco Estrada (WBA & WBO)
2. Brian Viloria
3. McJoe Arroyo
4. Giovani Segura
5. Edgar Sosa
6. Moruti Mthalane
7. Amnat Ruenroeng (IBF)
8. Hernan Marquez
9. Roman Gonzalez
10. Juan Carlos Reveco
11. Milan Melindo
12. Luis Concepcion
13. Toshiyuki Igarashi
14. Ricardo Nunez
15. Makazole Tete

*Light Flyweight (108lbs)
World Championship: (Vacant)*
1. Donnie Nietes (WBO)
2. Naoya Inoue (WBC)
3. Adrian Hernandez
4. Moises Fuentes
5. Kazuto Ioka
6. Pedro Guevara
7. Raul Garcia
8. Juan Hernandez
9. Mario Rodriguez
10. Nkosianthi Joyi
11. Alberto Rossel
12. Shin Ono
13. Pornsawan Porpramook
14. Kwanthai Sithmorseng
15. Fahlan Sakkreerin

_(WBA & IBF - Vacant)_

*Strawweight (105lbs)
World Championship: (Vacant)*
1. Fransico Rodriguez (IBF & WBO)
2. Hekkie Budler
3. Ryo Miyazaki (WBA)
4. Katsunari Takayama
5. Denver Cuello
6. Carlos Buitrago
7. Jesus Silvestre
8. Ryuji Hara
9. Oswaldo Novoa (WBC)
10. Merlito Sabillo
11. Wanheng Menayothin
12. Jesus Silvestre
13. Xiang Zhao Zhong
14. Simphiwe Khonco
15. Muhammad Rachman


----------



## Guest

updated.


----------



## Guest

*Heavyweight (201lbs+)
World Champion: Wladimir Klitschko (WBA, IBF & WBO) *
1. Kubrat Pulev 2. Bermane Stiverne (WBC) 
3. Alexander Povetkin 
4. Tyson Fury 
5. Carlos Takam 
6. Bryant Jennings 
7. Mike Perez 
8. Tony Thompson 
9. Deontay Wilder 
10. Dereck Chisora 
11. Ruslan Chagaev 
12. Luis Ortiz 
13. Vyachaslev Glazkov 
14. Andy Ruiz 
15. Christian Hammer

*Cruiserweight (200lbs)
World Champion: Yoan Pablo Hernandez (IBF)* 
1. Marco Huck (WBO) 
2. Krzysztof Wlodarczyk (WBC) 
3. Denis Lebedev (WBA) 
4. Ilunga Makabu 
5. Firat Arslan 
6. Grigory Drozd 
7. Ola Afolabi 
8. Thabiso Mchunu 
9. Alexander Alekseev 
10. Pawel Kolodziej 
11. Krzysztof Glowacki 
12. Dmytro Kucher 
13. Rakhim Chakhkiev 
14. Youri Kayembre Kalenga 
15. Yunnier Dorticos

*Light Heavyweight (175lbs)
World Champion: Adonis Stevenson (WBC)*
1. Bernard Hopkins (WBA & IBF)
2. Sergey Kovalev (WBO)
3. Jean Pascal
4. Chad Dawson
5. Juergen Braehmer
6. Andrzej Fonfara
7. Gabriel Campillo
8. Beibut Shumenov
9. Isaac Chilemba
10. Karo Murat
11. Tavoris Cloud
12. Eilder Alvarez
13. Lucian Bute
14. Dimitri Sukhotsky
15. Sean Monaghan

*Super Middleweight (168lbs)
World Champion: Andre Ward (WBA)*
1. Carl Froch (IBF)
2. Arthur Abraham (WBO)
3. Robert Stieglitz
4. Anthony Dirrell (WBC)
5. James DeGale
6. Sakio Bika
7. George Groves
8. Julio Cesar Chavez Jr
9. Gilberto Ramirez Sanchez
10. Maxim Vlasov
11. Andre Dirrell
12. Marco Antonio Periban
13. Fedor Chudinov
14. Alexander Brand
15. Julian Jackson

*Middleweight (160lbs)
World Championship: Miguel Cotto (WBC)*
1. Gennady Golovkin (WBA)
2. Sergio Martinez
3. Sam Soliman (IBF)
4. Peter Quillin
5. Daniel Geale
6. Hassan Nâ€™Dam N'Jikam
7. Marco Antonio Rubio
8. Martin Murray
9. Sergio Mora
10. David Lemieux
11. Billy Joe Saunders
12. Matt Korborov
13. Curtis Stevens
14. Felix Sturm
15. Matthew Macklin

_(WBO - Vacant)_

*Light Middleweight (154lbs)
World Championship: (Vacant)*
1. Saul Alvarez
2. Erislandy Lara (WBA)
3. Carlos Molina (IBF)
4. Demitrus Andrade (WBO)
5. Austin Trout
6. Ishe Smith
7. Jermell Charlo
8. Cornelius Bundrage
9. Vanes Martirosyan
10. James Kirkland
11. Sergey Rabchenko
12. Andy Lee
13. Willie Nelson
14. Jack Culcay
15. Javier Marcel

_(WBC - Floyd Mayweather Jr ranked at welterweight)_

*Welterweight (147lbs)
World Champion: Floyd Mayweather Jr (WBC & WBA) *
1. Manny Pacquiao (WBO) 
2. Timothy Bradley Jr 
3. Juan Manuel Marquez 
4. Marcos Maidana 
5. Kell Brook (IBF) 
6. Shawn Porter 
7. Keith Thurman 
8. Devon Alexander 
9. Amir Khan 
10. Robert Guerrero 
11. Luis Carlos Abregu 
12. Leonard Bundu 
13. Brandon Rios 
14. Diego Gabriel Chaves 
15. Jesus Soto Karass

*Light Welterweight (140lbs)
World Champion: Danny Garcia (WBC & WBA) *
1. Lucas Matthysse 
2. Mauricio Herrera 
3. Chris Algieri (WBO) 
4. Lamont Peterson (IBF) 
5. Ruslan Provodnikov 
6. Thomas Dulorme 
7. Adrien Broner 
8. Viktor Postol 
9. Cesar Rene Cuenca 
10. Jesse Vargas 
11. Khabib Allakhverdiev 
12. Emmanuel Taylor 
13. Hank Lundy 
14. Anton Novikov 
15. Humberto Soto

*Lightweight (135lbs)
World Championship: (Vacant)*
1. Terence Crawford (WBO)
2. Raymundo Beltran
3. Yuriorkis Gamboa
4. Richard Abril (WBA)
5. Micky Bey (IBF)
6. Miguel Vasquez
7. Omar Figueroa (WBC)
8. Denis Shafikov
9. Jorge Linares
10. Dejan Zlaticanin
11. Miguel Roman
12. Petr Petrov
13. Ricky Burns
14. Sharif Bogere
15. Emiliano Marsilli

*Super Featherweight (130lbs)
World Championship: (Vacant)*
1. Takashi Uchiyama (WBA)
2. Mikey Garcia (WBO)
3. Takashi Miura (WBC)
4. Rances Barthelemy (IBF)
5. Roman Martinez
6. Juan Carlos Burgos
7. Diego Magdaleno
8. Sergio Thompson
9. Orlando Salido
10. Fransico Vargas
11. Romain Jacob
12. Daiki Kaneko
13. Bryan Vasquez
14. Agenis Mendez
15. Javier Fortuna

*Featherweight (126lbs)
World Championship: (Vacant*)
1. Jhonny Gonzalez (WBC)
2. Nonito Donaire (WBA)
3. Abner Mares
4. Nichholas Walters
5. Simpiwe Vetyeka
6. Evgeny Gradovich (IBF)
7. Marvin Sonsona
8. Jonathan Victor Barros
9. Vasyl Lomachenko (WBO)
10. Jorge Arce
11. Rocky Juarez
12. Lee Selby
13. Alexander Miskirtchian
14. Vic Darchinyan
15. Ronny Rios

*Super Bantamweight (122lbs)
World Champion: Guillermo Rigondeaux (WBA & WBO*) 
1. Carl Frampton (IBF) 
2. Leo Santa Cruz (WBC) 
3. Christian Mijares 
4. Victor Terrazas 
5. Chris Avalos 
6. Kiko Martinez 
7. Shingo Wake 
8. Scott Quigg 
9. Fernando Montiel 
10. Jhonatan Romero 
11. Nehomar Cermano 
12. Andres Gutierrez 
13. Joseph Agbeko 
14. Jesse Magdaleno 
15. Cesar Seda

*Bantamweight (118lbs)
World Championship: (Vacant)*
1. Shinsuke Yamanaka (WBC)
2. Anselmo Moreno (WBA)
3. Tomoki Kameda (WBO)
4. Hugo Ruiz
5. Ryosuke Iwasa
6. Randy Caballero
7. Malcom Tunacao
8. Koki Komeda
9. Zhant Zhakiyanov
10. Jamie McDonnell
11. Julio Ceja
12. Pungluang Sor Singyu
13. Suriyan Sor Rungvisai
14. Alejandro Hernadez
15. Stuart Hall

_(IBF - Vacant)_

*Super Flyweight (115lbs)
World Championship: (Vacant)*
1. Omar Navarez (WBO)
2. Zolani Tete (IBF)
3. Carlos Cuadras (WBC)
4. Juan Carlos Sanchez
5. Daiki Kameda
6. Kohei Kono (WBA)
7. Srisaket Sor Rungvisai
8. Johnny Garcia
9. Oleydong Sithsamerchai
10. Felipe Orucuta
11. Denkaosan Kaovichit
12. Arthur Villanueva
13. Juan Jose Montes
14. Rey Megrino
15. McJoe Arroyo

*Flyweight (112lbs)
World Champion: Roman Gonzalez (WBC)*
1. Juan Francisco Estrada (WBA & WBO)
2. Akira Yaegashi
3. Brian Viloria
4. Amnat Ruenroeng (IBF)
5. Edgar Sosa
6. Moruti Mthalane
7. Giovani Segura
8. Hernan Marquez
9. Juan Carlos Reveco
10. Kazuto Ioka
11. Milan Melindo
12. Luis Concepcion
13. Toshiyuki Igarashi
14. Ricardo Nunez
15. Makazole Tete

*Light Flyweight (108lbs)
World Championship: (Vacant)*
1. Donnie Nietes (WBO)
2. Naoya Inoue (WBC)
3. Adrian Hernandez
4. Moises Fuentes
5. Pedro Guevara
6. Raul Garcia
7. Alberto Rossel (WBA)
8. Juan Hernandez
9. Javier Mendoza (IBF)
10. Rey Loreto
11. Randy Petalcorin
12. Mario Rodriguez
13. Nkosianthi Joyi
14. Benezer Alodid
14. Kwanthai Sithmorseng

*Strawweight (105lbs)
World Championship: (Vacant)*
1. Fransico Rodriguez (IBF & WBO)
2. Hekkie Budler (WBA)
3. Katsunari Takayama
4. Denver Cuello
5. Oswaldo Novoa (WBC)
5. Carlos Buitrago
7. Jesus Silvestre
8. Ryuji Hara
9. Merlito Sabillo
10. Carlos Ortega
11. Muhammad Rachman
12. Xiang Zhao Zhong
13. Jesus Silvestre
14. Wanheng Menayothin
15. Simphiwe Khonco


----------



## Guest

October Update

*Heavyweight (201lbs+)
World Champion: Wladimir Klitschko (WBA, IBF & WBO)* 
1. Kubrat Pulev 2. Bermane Stiverne (WBC) 
3. Alexander Povetkin 
4. Tyson Fury 
5. Carlos Takam 
6. Bryant Jennings 
7. Mike Perez 
8. Tony Thompson 
9. Deontay Wilder 
10. Dereck Chisora 
11. Ruslan Chagaev 
12. Luis Ortiz 
13. Vyachaslev Glazkov 
14. Andy Ruiz 
15. Christian Hammer

*Cruiserweight (200lbs)
World Champion: Yoan Pablo Hernandez (IBF) *
1. Marco Huck (WBO) 
2. Denis Lebedev (WBA) 
3. Grigory Drozd (WBC) 
4. Ilunga Makabu 
5. Firat Arslan 
6. Krzysztof Wlodarczyk 
7. Thabiso Mchunu 
8. Ola Afolabi 
9. Alexander Alekseev 
10. Krzysztof Glowacki 
11. Dmytro Kucher 
12. Rakhim Chakhkiev 
13. Youri Kayembre Kalenga 
14. Yunnier Dorticos 
15. Dmitry Kudryashov

*Light Heavyweight (175lbs)
World Champion: Adonis Stevenson (WBC)*
1. Bernard Hopkins (WBA & IBF)
2. Sergey Kovalev (WBO)
3. Jean Pascal
4. Juergen Braehmer
5. Andrzej Fonfara
6. Artur Beterbiev
7. Gabriel Campillo
8. Beibut Shumenov
9. Isaac Chilemba
10. Eilder Alvarez
11. Karo Murat
12. Lucian Bute
13. Dimitri Sukhotsky
14. Sean Monaghan
15. Igor Mikhalkin

*Super Middleweight (168lbs)
World Champion: Andre Ward (WBA)*
1. Carl Froch (IBF)
2. Anthony Dirrell (WBC)
3. James DeGale
4. Sakio Bika
5. George Groves
6. Gilberto Ramirez Sanchez
7. Maxim Vlasov
8. Arthur Abraham (WBO)
9. Robert Stieglitz
10. Julio Cesar Chavez Jr
11. Andre Dirrell
12. Marco Antonio Periban
13. Fedor Chudinov
14. Alexander Brand
15. Julian Jackson

*Middleweight (160lbs)
World Championship: Miguel Cotto (WBC)*
1. Gennady Golovkin (WBA)
2. Sergio Martinez
3. Sam Soliman (IBF)
4. Peter Quillin
5. Hassan N'Dam
6. Daniel Geale
7. Marco Antonio Rubio
8. Felix Sturm
9. Martin Murray
10. Sergio Mora
11. David Lemieux
12. Billy Joe Saunders
13. Matt Korborov
14. Matthew Macklin
15. Daniel Jacobs

_(WBO - Vacant)_

*Light Middleweight (154lbs)
World Championship: (Vacant)*
1. Saul Alvarez
2. Erislandy Lara (WBA)
3. Carlos Molina (IBF)
4. Demitrus Andrade (WBO)
5. Austin Trout
6. Ishe Smith
7. Jermell Charlo
8. Cornelius Bundrage
9. Vanes Martirosyan
10. Sergey Rabchenko
11. Willie Nelson
12. Jack Culcay
13. Zaurbek Baysangurov
14. Joshua Clottey
15. Javier Francisco Maciel

_(WBC - Floyd Mayweather Jr ranked at welterweight)_

*Welterweight (147lbs)
World Champion: Floyd Mayweather Jr (WBC & WBA) *
1. Manny Pacquiao (WBO) 
2. Timothy Bradley Jr 
3. Juan Manuel Marquez 
4. Marcos Maidana 
5. Kell Brook (IBF) 
6. Shawn Porter 
7. Keith Thurman 
8. Devon Alexander 
9. Robert Guerrero 
10. Amir Khan 
11. Luis Carlos Abregu 
12. Leonard Bundu 
13. Brandon Rios 
14. Diego Gabriel Chaves 
15. Jesus Soto Karass

*Light Welterweight (140lbs)
World Champion: Danny Garcia (WBC & WBA) *
1. Lucas Matthysse 
2. Mauricio Herrera 
3. Chris Algieri (WBO) 
4. Lamont Peterson (IBF) 
5. Ruslan Provodnikov 
6. Thomas Dulorme 
7. Adrien Broner 
8. Viktor Postol 
9. Cesar Rene Cuenca 
10. Jesse Vargas 
11. Khabib Allakhverdiev 
12. Emmanuel Taylor 
13. Hank Lundy 
14. Anton Novikov 
15. Humberto Soto

*Lightweight (135lbs)
World Championship: (Vacant)*
1. Terence Crawford (WBO)
2. Raymundo Beltran
3. Yuriorkis Gamboa
4. Richard Abril (WBA)
5. Micky Bey (IBF)
6. Miguel Vasquez
7. Omar Figueroa (WBC)
8. Denis Shafikov
9. Jorge Linares
10. Dejan Zlaticanin
11. Miguel Roman
12. Petr Petrov
13. Sharif Bogere
14. Emiliano Marsilli
15. Kevin Mitchell

*Super Featherweight (130lbs)
World Championship: (Vacant)*
1. Takashi Uchiyama (WBA)
2. Mikey Garcia (WBO)
3. Takashi Miura (WBC)
4. Rances Barthelemy (IBF)
5. Roman Martinez
6. Juan Carlos Burgos
7. Sergio Thompson
8. Diego Magdaleno
9. Orlando Salido
10. Fransico Vargas
11. Romain Jacob
12. Daiki Kaneko
13. Bryan Vasquez
14. Agenis Mendez
15. Javier Fortuna

*Featherweight (126lbs)
World Championship: (Vacant)*
1. Jhonny Gonzalez (WBC)
2. Nonito Donaire (WBA)
3. Abner Mares
4. Nichholas Walters
5. Simpiwe Vetyeka
6. Evgeny Gradovich (IBF)
7. Marvin Sonsona
8. Jonathan Victor Barros
9. Vasyl Lomachenko (WBO)
10. Jorge Arce
11. Rocky Juarez
12. Lee Selby
13. Alexander Miskirtchian
14. Vic Darchinyan
15. Ronny Rios

*Super Bantamweight (122lbs)
World Champion: Guillermo Rigondeaux (WBA & WBO)* 
1. Carl Frampton (IBF) 
2. Leo Santa Cruz (WBC) 
3. Christian Mijares 
4. Victor Terrazas 
5. Chris Avalos 
6. Kiko Martinez 
7. Shingo Wake 
8. Scott Quigg 
9. Fernando Montiel 
10. Jhonatan Romero 
11. Nehomar Cermano 
12. Andres Gutierrez 
13. Joseph Agbeko 
14. Jesse Magdaleno 
15. Cesar Seda

*Bantamweight (118lbs)
World Championship: (Vacant)*
1. Shinsuke Yamanaka (WBC)
2. Juan Carlos Payano (WBA)
3. Tomoki Kameda (WBO)
4. Anselmo Moreno
5. Hugo Ruiz
6. Ryosuke Iwasa
7. Randy Caballero
8. Malcom Tunacao
9. Koki Komeda
10. Zhant Zhakiyanov
11. Jamie McDonnell
12. Julio Ceja
13. Pungluang Sor Singyu
14. Suriyan Sor Rungvisai
15. Alejandro Hernadez

_(IBF - Vacant)_

*Super Flyweight (115lbs)
World Championship: (Vacant)*
1. Omar Navarez (WBO)
2. Zolani Tete (IBF)
3. Carlos Cuadras (WBC)
4. Juan Carlos Sanchez
5. Daiki Kameda
6. Kohei Kono (WBA)
7. Srisaket Sor Rungvisai
8. Johnny Garcia
9. Oleydong Sithsamerchai
10. Felipe Orucuta
11. Denkaosan Kaovichit
12. Arthur Villanueva
13. Juan Jose Montes
14. Rey Megrino
15. McJoe Arroyo

*Flyweight (112lbs)
World Champion: Roman Gonzalez (WBC)*
1. Juan Francisco Estrada (WBA & WBO)
2. Akira Yaegashi
3. Brian Viloria
4. Amnat Ruenroeng (IBF)
5. Edgar Sosa
6. Moruti Mthalane
7. Giovani Segura
8. Hernan Marquez
9. Juan Carlos Reveco
10. Kazuto Ioka
11. Milan Melindo
12. Luis Concepcion
13. Toshiyuki Igarashi
14. Ricardo Nunez
15. Makazole Tete

*Light Flyweight (108lbs)
World Championship: (Vacant)*
1. Donnie Nietes (WBO)
2. Naoya Inoue (WBC)
3. Adrian Hernandez
4. Moises Fuentes
5. Pedro Guevara
6. Raul Garcia
7. Alberto Rossel (WBA)
8. Juan Hernandez
9. Javier Mendoza (IBF)
10. Rey Loreto
11. Randy Petalcorin
12. Mario Rodriguez
13. Nkosianthi Joyi
14. Benezer Alodid
14. Kwanthai Sithmorseng

*Strawweight (105lbs)
World Championship: (Vacant)*
1. Fransico Rodriguez (IBF & WBO)
2. Hekkie Budler (WBA)
3. Katsunari Takayama
4. Denver Cuello
5. Oswaldo Novoa (WBC)
5. Carlos Buitrago
7. Jesus Silvestre
8. Ryuji Hara
9. Merlito Sabillo
10. Carlos Ortega
11. Muhammad Rachman
12. Xiang Zhao Zhong
13. Jesus Silvestre
14. Wanheng Menayothin
15. Simphiwe Khonco


----------



## King Horse

Fredo Warren said:


> updated.


Heavyweight - Mike Perez is too high. Luis Ortiz and Andy Ruiz are way too high.

Light heavyweight - Igor Mikhalkin & Sean Monaghan shouldn't be ranked. Tommy Karpency deserves a place.

Super Middleweight - Why is Alexander Brand ranked? Julian Jackson?


----------



## Guest

King Horse said:


> Heavyweight - Mike Perez is too high. Luis Ortiz and Andy Ruiz are way too high.
> 
> Light heavyweight - Igor Mikhalkin & Sean Monaghan shouldn't be ranked. Tommy Karpency deserves a place.
> 
> Super Middleweight - Why is Alexander Brand ranked? Julian Jackson?


who should be ranked ahead of Brand & Jackson??


----------



## King Horse

Fredo Warren said:


> who should be ranked ahead of Brand & Jackson??


Edwin Rodriguez, Thomas Oosthuizen, Paul Smith, Rogelio Medina and many others are more worthy.

I don't understand why either Brand or Jackson are ranked.


----------



## Guest

King Horse said:


> Edwin Rodriguez, Thomas Oosthuizen, Paul Smith, Rogelio Medina and many others are more worthy.
> 
> I don't understand why either Brand or Jackson are ranked.


Rodigurez & Ooos are LHWs. Smith NO, Media maybe.


----------



## Guest

*November Update*

*Heavyweight (201lbs+)
World Champion: Wladimir Klitschko (WBA, IBF & WBO) *
1. Kubrat Pulev
2. Alexander Povetkin 
3. Bermane Stiverne (WBC) 
4. Tyson Fury
5. Bryant Jennings
6. Carlos Takam 
7. Mike Perez 
8. Tony Thompson 
9. Deontay Wilder 
10. Dereck Chisora 
11. Ruslan Chagaev 
12. Luis Ortiz 
13. Vyachaslev Glazkov 
14. Andy Ruiz 
15. Christian Hammer

*Cruiserweight (200lbs)
World Champion: Yoan Pablo Hernandez (IBF)* 
1. Marco Huck (WBO) 
2. Denis Lebedev (WBA) 
3. Grigory Drozd (WBC) 
4. Ilunga Makabu 
5. Firat Arslan 
6. Krzysztof Wlodarczyk 
7. Thabiso Mchunu 
8. Krzysztof Glowacki 
9. Ola Afolabi 
10. Alexander Alekseev 
11. Dmytro Kucher 
12. Rakhim Chakhkiev 
13. Youri Kayembre Kalenga 
14. Yunnier Dorticos 
15. Dmitry Kudryashov

*Light Heavyweight (175lbs)
World Champion: Adonis Stevenson (WBC)*
1. Bernard Hopkins (WBA & IBF)
2. Sergey Kovalev (WBO)
3. Jean Pascal
4. Juergen Braehmer
5. Andrzej Fonfara
6. Artur Beterbiev
7. Eilder Alvarez
8. Gabriel Campillo
9. Beibut Shumenov
10. Isaac Chilemba
11. Edwin Rodrigurez
12. Karo Murat
13. Lucian Bute
14. Dimitri Sukhotsky
15. Sean Monaghan

*Super Middleweight (168lbs)
World Champion: Andre Ward (WBA)*
1. Carl Froch (IBF)
2. Anthony Dirrell (WBC)
3. Sakio Bika
4. James DeGale
5. George Groves
6. Gilberto Ramirez Sanchez
7. Andre Dirrell
8. Arthur Abraham (WBO)
9. Robert Stieglitz
10. Maxim Vlasov
11. Julio Cesar Chavez Jr
12. Marco Antonio Periban
13. Fedor Chudinov
14. Alexander Brand
15. Julian Jackson

*Middleweight (160lbs)
World Championship: Miguel Cotto (WBC)*
1. Gennady Golovkin (WBA)
2. Sergio Martinez
3. Peter Quillin
4. Hassan Nâ€™Dam
5. Daniel Geale
6. Jermain Taylor (IBF)
7. Sam Solmion
8. Felix Sturm
9. Martin Murray
10. Sergio Mora
11. David Lemieux
12. Billy Joe Saunders
13. Matt Korborov
14. Matthew Macklin
15. Dmitry Chudinov

_(WBO - Vacant)_

*Light Middleweight (154lbs)
World Championship: (Vacant)*
1. Saul Alvarez
2. Erislandy Lara (WBA)
3. Demitrus Andrade (WBO)
4. Cornelius Bundrage (IBF)
5. Austin Trout
6. Jermell Charlo
7. Vanes Martirosyan
8. Carlos Molina
9. Ishe Smith
10. Sergey Rabchenko
11. Jack Culcay
12. Zaurbek Baysangurov
13. Willie Nelson
14. Joshua Clottey
15. Javier Francisco Maciel

_(WBC - Floyd Mayweather Jr ranked at welterweight)_

*Welterweight (147lbs)
World Champion: Floyd Mayweather Jr (WBC & WBA) *
1. Manny Pacquiao (WBO) 
2. Timothy Bradley Jr 
3. Juan Manuel Marquez 
4. Marcos Maidana 
5. Kell Brook (IBF) 
6. Shawn Porter 
7. Keith Thurman 
8. Devon Alexander 
9. Robert Guerrero 
10. Amir Khan 
11. Luis Carlos Abregu 
12. Leonard Bundu 
13. Brandon Rios 
14. Diego Gabriel Chaves 
15. Jesus Soto Karass

*Light Welterweight (140lbs)
World Champion: Danny Garcia (WBC & WBA)*
1. Lucas Matthysse 
2. Mauricio Herrera 
3. Chris Algieri (WBO) 
4. Lamont Peterson (IBF) 
5. Ruslan Provodnikov 
6. Thomas Dulorme 
7. Adrien Broner 
8. Viktor Postol 
9. Cesar Rene Cuenca 
10. Jesse Vargas 
11. Khabib Allakhverdiev 
12. Emmanuel Taylor 
13. Hank Lundy 
14. Anton Novikov 
15. Humberto Soto

*Lightweight (135lbs)
World Championship: (Vacant)*
1. Terence Crawford (WBO)
2. Raymundo Beltran
3. Richard Abril (WBA)
4. Yuriorkis Gamboa
5. Micky Bey (IBF)
6. Miguel Vasquez
7. Omar Figueroa (WBC)
8. Denis Shafikov
9. Jorge Linares
10. Dejan Zlaticanin
11. Miguel Roman
12. Petr Petrov
13. Sharif Bogere
14. Emiliano Marsilli
15. Paulus Moses

*Super Featherweight (130lbs)
World Championship: (Vacant)*
1. Takashi Uchiyama (WBA)
2. Mikey Garcia
3. Takashi Miura (WBC)
4. Rances Barthelemy (IBF)
5. Juan Carlos Burgos
6. Sergio Thompson
7. Diego Magdaleno
8. Orlando Salido (WBO)
9. Fransico Vargas
10. Romain Jacob
11. Daiki Kaneko
12. Bryan Vasquez
13. Agenis Mendez
14. Javier Fortuna
15. Stephen Smith

*Featherweight (126lbs)
World Championship: (Vacant)*
1. Jhonny Gonzalez (WBC)
2. Nichholas Walters (WBA)
3. Evgeny Gradovich (IBF)
4. Abner Mares
5. Nonito Donaire
6. Simpiwe Vetyeka
7. Marvin Sonsona
8. Jonathan Victor Barros
9. Vasyl Lomachenko (WBO)
10. Lee Selby
11. Rocky Juarez
12. Jesus Marcelo Andres Cuellar
12. Alexander Miskirtchian
13. Vic Darchinyan
14. Jayson Velez
15. Robinson Castellanos

*Super Bantamweight (122lbs)
World Champion: Guillermo Rigondeaux (WBA & WBO) *
1. Carl Frampton (IBF) 
2. Leo Santa Cruz (WBC) 
3. Christian Mijares 
4. Chris Avalos 
5. Kiko Martinez 
6. Scott Quigg 
7. Victor Terrazas 
8. Andres Gutierrez 
9. Shingo Wake 
10. Fernando Montiel 
11. Genesis Servania 
12. Joseph Agbeko 
13. Nehomar Cermano 
14. Jesse Magdaleno 
15. Cesar Seda

*Bantamweight (118lbs)
World Championship: (Vacant)*
1. Shinsuke Yamanaka (WBC)
2. Juan Carlos Payano (WBA)
3. Tomoki Kameda (WBO)
4. Anselmo Moreno
5. Hugo Ruiz
6. Ryosuke Iwasa
7. Randy Caballero (IBF)
8. Malcom Tunacao
9. Koki Komeda
10. Zhant Zhakiyanov
11. Jamie McDonnell
12. Julio Ceja
13. Stuart Hall
14. Pungluang Sor Singyu
15. Suriyan Sor Rungvisai

*Super Flyweight (115lbs)
World Championship: (Vacant)*
1. Omar Navarez (WBO)
2. Zolani Tete (IBF)
3. Carlos Cuadras (WBC)
4. Juan Carlos Sanchez
5. Daiki Kameda
6. Kohei Kono (WBA)
7. Srisaket Sor Rungvisai
8. Johnny Garcia
9. Oleydong Sithsamerchai
10. Felipe Orucuta
11. Denkaosan Kaovichit
12. Arthur Villanueva
13. Juan Jose Montes
14. Rey Megrino
15. Paul Butler

*Flyweight (112lbs)
World Champion: Roman Gonzalez (WBC)*
1. Juan Francisco Estrada (WBA & WBO)
2. Akira Yaegashi
3. Brian Viloria
4. Amnat Ruenroeng (IBF)
5. Edgar Sosa
6. Moruti Mthalane
7. Giovani Segura
8. Hernan Marquez
9. Juan Carlos Reveco
10. Kazuto Ioka
11. Milan Melindo
12. Luis Concepcion
13. Toshiyuki Igarashi
14. Ricardo Nunez
15. Makazole Tete

*Light Flyweight (108lbs)
World Championship: (Vacant)*
1. Donnie Nietes (WBO)
2. Naoya Inoue (WBC)
3. Adrian Hernandez
4. Pedro Guevara
5. Raul Garcia
6. Alberto Rossel (WBA)
7. Juan Hernandez
8. Javier Mendoza (IBF)
9. Moises Fuentes
10. Rey Loreto
11. Randy Petalcorin
12. Mario Rodriguez
13. Nkosianthi Joyi
14. Benezer Alodid
14. Kwanthai Sithmorseng

*Strawweight (105lbs)
World Championship: (Vacant)*
1. Fransico Rodriguez (IBF & WBO)
2. Hekkie Budler (WBA)
3. Katsunari Takayama
4. Denver Cuello
5. Oswaldo Novoa (WBC)
6. Jesus Silvestre
7. Ryuji Hara
8. Knockout CP Freshmart
9. Merlito Sabillo
10. Carlos Ortega
11. Carlos Buitrago
12. Muhammad Rachman
13. Xiang Zhao Zhong
14. Jesus Silvestre
15. Wanheng Menayothin


----------



## King Horse

robpalmer135 said:


> Rodigurez & Ooos are LHWs.


Oosthuizen's last fight was at super middleweight and BoxRec & The Ring both have him in the top 10 at super middleweight.



robpalmer135 said:


> Smith NO, Media maybe.


What have Brand or Jackson done to be above Smith?

Who are these clowns and why are they in the top 15?


----------



## King Horse

Light heavyweight - Nadjib Mohammedi or Tommy Karpency should replace Sean Monaghan.


----------



## Guest

*Heavyweight (201lbs+)
World Champion: Wladimir Klitschko (WBA, IBF & WBO) *
1. Kubrat Pulev
2. Alexander Povetkin 
3. Bermane Stiverne (WBC) 
4. Tyson Fury
5. Bryant Jennings
6. Carlos Takam 
7. Deontay Wilder 
8. Dereck Chisora 
9. Tony Thompson 
10. Mike Perez 
11. Ruslan Chagaev 
12. Luis Ortiz 
13. Vyachaslev Glazkov 
14. Andy Ruiz 
15. Christian Hammer

*Cruiserweight (200lbs)
World Champion: Yoan Pablo Hernandez (IBF) *
1. Marco Huck (WBO) 
2. Denis Lebedev (WBA) 
3. Grigory Drozd (WBC) 
4. Ilunga Makabu 
5. Firat Arslan 
6. Krzysztof Wlodarczyk 
7. Thabiso Mchunu 
8. Krzysztof Glowacki 
9. Ola Afolabi 
10. Alexander Alekseev 
11. Dmytro Kucher 
12. Rakhim Chakhkiev 
13. Youri Kayembre Kalenga 
14. Yunnier Dorticos 
15. Dmitry Kudryashov

*Light Heavyweight (175lbs)
World Champion: Adonis Stevenson (WBC)*
1. Sergey Kovalev (WBA, IBF & WBO)
2. Bernard Hopkins
3. Jean Pascal
4. Juergen Braehmer
5. Andrzej Fonfara
6. Artur Beterbiev
7. Eilder Alvarez
8. Gabriel Campillo
9. Beibut Shumenov
10. Isaac Chilemba
11. Edwin Rodrigurez
12. Karo Murat
13. Lucian Bute
14. Dimitri Sukhotsky
15. Sean Monaghan

*Super Middleweight (168lbs)
World Champion: Andre Ward (WBA)*
1. Carl Froch (IBF)
2. Anthony Dirrell (WBC)
3. Sakio Bika
4. James DeGale
5. George Groves
6. Gilberto Ramirez Sanchez
7. Andre Dirrell
8. Arthur Abraham (WBO)
9. Felix Sturm
10. Robert Stieglitz
11. Maxim Vlasov
12. Julio Cesar Chavez Jr
13. Marco Antonio Periban
14. Fedor Chudinov
15. Hadillah Mouhoumadi

*Middleweight (160lbs)
World Championship: Miguel Cotto (WBC)*
1. Gennady Golovkin (WBA)
2. Sergio Martinez
3. Peter Quillin
4. Hassan Nâ€™Dam
5. Daniel Geale
6. Martin Murray
7. Jermain Taylor (IBF)
8. Sam Solmion
9. David Lemieux
10. Sergio Mora
11. Billy Joe Saunders
12. Matt Korborov
13. Matthew Macklin
14. Dmitry Chudinov
15. Andy Lee

_(WBO - Vacant)_

*Light Middleweight (154lbs)
World Championship: (Vacant)*
1. Saul Alvarez
2. Erislandy Lara (WBA)
3. Demitrus Andrade (WBO)
4. Cornelius Bundrage (IBF)
5. Austin Trout
6. Jermell Charlo
7. Vanes Martirosyan
8. Carlos Molina
9. Ishe Smith
10. Joshua Clottey
11. Jack Culcay
12. Zaurbek Baysangurov
13. Willie Nelson
14. Javier Francisco Maciel
15. Damian Jonack

_(WBC - Floyd Mayweather Jr ranked at welterweight)_

*Welterweight (147lbs)
World Champion: Floyd Mayweather (WBC & WBA) *
1. Manny Pacquiao (WBO) 
2. Timothy Bradley
3. Juan Manuel Marquez 
4. Marcos Maidana 
5. Kell Brook (IBF) 
6. Shawn Porter 
7. Keith Thurman 
8. Devon Alexander 
9. Robert Guerrero 
10. Amir Khan 
11. Saddam Ali 
12. Leonard Bundu 
13. Brandon Rios 
14. Diego Gabriel Chaves 
15. Dan Ion

*Light Welterweight (140lbs)
World Champion: Danny Garcia (WBC & WBA)*
1. Lucas Matthysse 
2. Mauricio Herrera 
3. Chris Algieri
4. Lamont Peterson (IBF) 
5. Ruslan Provodnikov 
6. Thomas Dulorme 
7. Adrien Broner 
8. Viktor Postol 
9. Cesar Rene Cuenca 
10. Jesse Vargas 
11. Khabib Allakhverdiev 
12. Emmanuel Taylor 
13. Hank Lundy 
14. Anton Novikov 
15. Humberto Soto

_(WBO - Vacant)_

*Lightweight (135lbs)
World Championship: (Crawford v Beltran Nov 29th for the Vacant World Championship)*
1. Terence Crawford (WBO)
2. Raymundo Beltran
3. Richard Abril (WBA)
4. Yuriorkis Gamboa
5. Micky Bey (IBF)
6. Miguel Vasquez
7. Omar Figueroa (WBC)
8. Denis Shafikov
9. Jorge Linares
10. Dejan Zlaticanin
11. Miguel Roman
12. Petr Petrov
13. Sharif Bogere
14. Emiliano Marsilli
15. Paulus Moses

*Super Featherweight (130lbs)
World Championship: (Vacant)*
1. Takashi Uchiyama (WBA)
2. Mikey Garcia
3. Takashi Miura (WBC)
4. Rances Barthelemy (IBF)
5. Sergio Thompson
6. Orlando Salido (WBO)
7. Fransico Vargas
8. Romain Jacob
9. Daiki Kaneko
10. Bryan Vasquez
11. Agenis Mendez
12. Javier Fortuna
13. Stephen Smith
14. Edner Cherry
15. Edgar Puerta

*Featherweight (126lbs)
World Championship: (Vacant)*
1. Jhonny Gonzalez (WBC)
2. Nichholas Walters (WBA)
3. Evgeny Gradovich (IBF)
4. Abner Mares
5. Nonito Donaire
6. Simpiwe Vetyeka
7. Vasyl Lomachenko (WBO)
8. Lee Selby
9. Marvin Sonsona
10. Jonathan Victor Barros
11. Rocky Juarez
12. Jesus Marcelo Andres Cuellar
12. Alexander Miskirtchian
13. Vic Darchinyan
14. Jayson Velez
15. Robinson Castellanos

*Super Bantamweight (122lbs)
World Champion: Guillermo Rigondeaux (WBA & WBO) *
1. Carl Frampton (IBF) 
2. Leo Santa Cruz (WBC) 
3. Chris Avalos 
4. Kiko Martinez 
5. Scott Quigg 
6. Victor Terrazas 
7. Andres Gutierrez 
8. Shingo Wake 
9. Genesis Servania 
10. Nehomar Cermano
11. Joseph Agbeko 
12. Jesse Magdaleno 
13. Cesar Seda
14. Kid Galahad
15. Rey Vargas

*Bantamweight (118lbs)
World Championship: (Vacant)*
1. Shinsuke Yamanaka (WBC)
2. Juan Carlos Payano (WBA)
3. Tomoki Kameda (WBO)
4. Anselmo Moreno
5. Hugo Ruiz
6. Ryosuke Iwasa
7. Randy Caballero (IBF)
8. Malcom Tunacao
9. Koki Komeda
10. Zhant Zhakiyanov
11. Jamie McDonnell
12. Julio Ceja
12. Pungluang Sor Singyu
13. Suriyan Sor Rungvisai
14. Lee Haskins
15. Stuart Hall

*Super Flyweight (115lbs)
World Championship: (Vacant)*
1. Omar Navarez (WBO)
2. Zolani Tete (IBF)
3. Carlos Cuadras (WBC)
4. Juan Carlos Sanchez
5. Daiki Kameda
6. Kohei Kono (WBA)
7. Srisaket Sor Rungvisai
8. Johnny Garcia
9. Oleydong Sithsamerchai
10. Felipe Orucuta
11. Denkaosan Kaovichit
12. Arthur Villanueva
13. Juan Jose Montes
14. Rey Megrino
15. Paul Butler

*Flyweight (112lbs)
World Champion: Roman Gonzalez (WBC)*
1. Juan Francisco Estrada (WBA & WBO)
2. Akira Yaegashi
3. Brian Viloria
4. Amnat Ruenroeng (IBF)
5. Juan Carlos Reveco
6. Edgar Sosa
7. Moruti Mthalane
8. Giovani Segura
8. McWillams Arroyo
10. Yodmongjol Vor Saengthep
11. John Riel Casimero
12. Rocky Fuentas
13. Milan Melindo
14. Kazuto Ioka
15. Nawaphon Por Chokchai

*Light Flyweight (108lbs)
World Championship: (Vacant)*
1. Donnie Nietes (WBO)
2. Naoya Inoue (WBC)
3. Adrian Hernandez
4. Rey Loreto
5. Moises Fuentes
6. Pedro Guevara
7. Ganign Loopez
8. Paiphrarob Kokietgym
9. Alberto Rossel (WBA)
10. Ryoichi Taguchi
11. Javier Mendoza
12. Nkosianthi Joyi
13. Raul Garcia
14. Mario Rodrigurez
15. Benezer Alolod

*Strawweight (105lbs)
World Championship: (Vacant)*
1. Fransico Rodriguez (IBF & WBO)
2. Hekkie Budler (WBA)
3. Katsunari Takayama
4. Oswaldo Novoa (WBC
5. Knockout CP Freshmart
6. Kasei Tanaka
7. Carlos Buitrago
8. Denver Cuello
9. Xion Zhao Zhong
10. Merlitro Sabillo
11. Wanheng Menayothin
12. Ryuji Hara
13. Florante Condes
14. Go Odarioa
15. Bryan Rojas


----------



## ioxer

I just dont know anything about cuello. Ring Rankings are horrific.


----------



## Guest

*January Results*

*Lightweight*
No.7 Jorge Linares beat Javier Prieto via Round 4 TKO. Linares moves up to No.5

*Super Bantamweight*
World Champion Guillermo Rigondeaux beat Hisashi Amagassa via Round 12 Stoppage. Amagassa moves to No.15

*Super Flyweight*
LFlW No.2 Nayoya Inoue beat No.1 Omar Navarez via Round 2 TKO. Inoue to No.1, Navarez to No.3
No.7 Kohei Kono drew with Noberto Jimonez. Kono drops to No.8, Jiminez enters at No.9

*Flyweight*
No.2 Akira Yaegashi moved down to LFlW. Replaced by Fransico Rodriguez.

*Light Flyweight*
No.2 Naoya Inoue moved up to SFlW
No.5 Pedro Guevara bear FlW No.2 Akira Yaegashi via Round 7 KO. Guevara to No.2, Yaegashi to No.15.
No.9 Ryoichi Taguchi beat No.8 Alberto Rossel via 12 Round UD. Taguchi to No.4, Rossel to No.13

*Straweight*
No.2 Katsunari Takayama beat No.13 Go Odarioa via Round 7 TKO. Takayama to No.1. Odarioa replaced by Leroy Estrada

*Heavyweight (201lbs+)
World Champion: Wladimir Klitschko (WBA, IBF & WBO) *
1. Alexander Povetkin 
2. Tyson Fury
3. Bermane Stiverne (WBC) 
4. Kubrat Pulev
5. Bryant Jennings
6. Carlos Takam 
7. Ruslan Chagaev
8. Tony Thompson 
9. Mike Perez 
10. Deontay Wilder
11. Vyachaslev Glazkov 
12. Steve Cunningham
13. Dereck Chisora
14. Luis Ortiz 
15. Antonio Tarver

*Cruiserweight (200lbs)
World Champion: Yoan Pablo Hernandez (IBF) *
1. Marco Huck (WBO) 
2. Denis Lebedev (WBA) 
3. Grigory Drozd (WBC) 
4. Firat Arslan 
5. Krzysztof Wlodarczyk 
6. Thabiso Mchunu 
7. Ilunga Makabu 
8. Krzysztof Glowacki 
9. Ola Afolabi 
10. Alexander Alekseev 
11. Dmytro Kucher 
12. Rakhim Chakhkiev 
13. Oleksandr Usyk
14. Youri Kayembre Kalenga 
15. Yunnier Dorticos

*Light Heavyweight (175lbs)
World Champion: Adonis Stevenson (WBC)*
1. Sergey Kovalev (WBA, IBF & WBO)
2. Bernard Hopkins
3. Jean Pascal
4. Juergen Braehmer
5. Andrzej Fonfara
6. Artur Beterbiev
7. Eilder Alvarez
8. Gabriel Campillo
9. Isaac Chilemba 
10. Edwin Rodrigurez 
11, Thomas Oosthuzien 
12. Karo Murat 
13. Lucian Bute 
14. Nadjib Mohammedi 
15. Sean Monaghan

*Super Middleweight (168lbs)
World Championship: (Vacant)*
1. Carl Froch (WBA & IBF)
2. James DeGale
3. Anthony Dirrell (WBC)
4. Sakio Bika
5. George Groves
6. Andre Dirrell
7. Arthur Abraham (WBO)
8. Felix Sturm
9. Robert Stieglitz
10. Gilberto Ramirez
11. Fedor Chudinov 
12. Maxim Vlasov 
13. Julio Cesar Chavez Jr 
14. Callum Smith 
15. Hadillah Mouhoumadi

_(World Champion Andre Ward un rated due to in activity)_

*Middleweight (160lbs)
World Championship: Miguel Cotto (WBC)*
1. Gennady Golovkin (WBA)
2. Sergio Martinez
3. Peter Quillin
4. Hassan Nâ€™Dam
5. Andy Lee (WBO) 
6. Daniel Geale 
7. Martin Murray 
8. David Lemieux 
9. Jermain Taylor (IBF) 
10. Sam Solmion 
11. Sergio Mora 
12. Jorge Sebastian Heiland 
13. Dmitry Chudinov
14. Billy Joe Saunders
15. Daniel Jacobs

*Light Middleweight (154lbs)
World Championship: (Vacant)*
1. Canelo Alvarez
2. Erislandy Lara (WBA)
3. Demitrus Andrade (WBO)
4. Cornelius Bundrage (IBF)
5. Austin Trout
6. Jermell Charlo
7. Vanes Martirosyan
8. Carlos Molina
9. Joshua Clottey 
10. Jack Culcay 
11. Ishe Smith 
12. Zaurbek Baysangurov
13. Hugo Centeno
14. Willie Nelson
15. Jermall Charlo

_(WBC - Floyd Mayweather Jr ranked at welterweight)_

*Welterweight (147lbs)
World Champion: Floyd Mayweather (WBC & WBA) *
1. Manny Pacquiao (WBO) 
2. Tim Bradley
3. Juan Manuel Marquez 
4. Kell Brook (IBF) 
5. Amir Khan 
6. Marcos Maidana
7. Keith Thurman
8. Shawn Porter 
9. Robert Guerrero 
10. Sadam Ali 
11. Diego Chaves 
12. Jo Jo Dan 
13. Brandon Rios 
14. Devon Alexander 
15. Leonard Bundu

*Light Welterweight (140lbs)
World Champion: Danny Garcia (WBC & WBA)*
1. Lucas Matthysse 
2. Mauricio Herrera 
3. Chris Algieri (WBO)
4. Lamont Peterson (IBF) 
5. Ruslan Provodnikov 
6. Adrien Broner
7. Viktor Postol
8. Thomas Dulorme
9. Cesar Rene Cuenca 
10. Jesse Vargas 
11. Khabib Allakhverdiev 
12. Hank Lundy 
13. Jose Benavidez 
14. Emmanuel Taylor 
15. Anton Novikov

*Lightweight (135lbs)
World Championship: Terence Crawford (WBO)*
1. Richard Abril (WBA)
2. Raymundo Beltran
3. Micky Bey (IBF)
4. Miguel Vasquez
5. Jorge Linares (WBC) â†' 
6. Omar Figueroa â†"
7. Denis Shafikov â†"
8. Dejan Zlaticanin
9. Miguel Roman
10. Petr Petrov
11. Sharif Bogere
12. Ricky Burns
13. Emiliano Marsilli
14. Paulus Moses
15. Juan Diaz

*Super Featherweight (130lbs)
World Championship: (Vacant)*
1. Takashi Uchiyama (WBA)
2. Mikey Garcia
3. Takashi Miura (WBC)
4. Rances Barthelemy (IBF)
5. Yuriorkis Gamboa
6. Orlando Salido (WBO)
7. Fransico Vargas
8. Romain Jacob
9. Daiki Kaneko
10. Sergio Thompson
11. Agenis Mendez
12. Javier Fortuna
13. Edner Cherry
14. Jose Pedraza
15. Stephen Smith

*Featherweight (126lbs)
World Championship: (Vacant)*
1. Jhonny Gonzalez (WBC)
2. Nichholas Walters (WBA)
3. Abner Mares 
4. Evgeny Gradovich (IBF) 
5. Vasyl Lomachenko (WBO)
6. Nonito Donaire
7. Simpiwe Vetyeka
8. Lee Selby
9. Marvin Sonsona
10. Jesus Cuellar 
11. Jonathan Victor Barros 
12. Rocky Juarez 
13. Jayson Velez 
14. Alexander Miskirtchian
15. Vic Darchinyan

*Super Bantamweight (122lbs)
World Champion: Guillermo Rigondeaux (WBA & WBO) *
1. Carl Frampton (IBF) 
2. Leo Santa Cruz (WBC) 
3. Chris Avalos 
4. Scott Quigg 
5. Victor Terrazas 
6. Andres Gutierrez 
7. Shingo Wake 
8. Genesis Servania 
9. Tyson Cave 
10. Nehomar Cermano 
11. Joseph Agbeko 
12. Jesse Magdaleno
13. Hisashi Amagassa NE
14. Cesar Seda â†"
15. Kid Galahad â†"

*Bantamweight (118lbs)
World Championship: (Vacant)*
1. Shinsuke Yamanaka (WBC)
2. Juan Carlos Payano (WBA)
3. Tomoki Kameda (WBO)
4. Anselmo Moreno
5. Hugo Ruiz
6. Ryosuke Iwasa
7. Jamie McDonnell
8. Malcom Tunacao
9. Randy Caballero (IBF)
10. Julio Ceja
11. Koki Komeda
12. Zhant Zhakiyanov
13. Pungluang Sor Singyu
14. Rodrigo Guerrero
15. Liborio Solis

*Super Flyweight (115lbs)
World Championship: (Vacant)*
1. Nayoa Inoue (WBO) NE
2. Zolani Tete (IBF)
3. Omar Navarez â†"
4. Carlos Cuadras (WBC) â†"
5. Juan Carlos Sanchez â†"
6. Srisaket Sor Rungvisai
7. Kohei Kono (WBA)
8. Noberto Jiminez NE
9. Johnny Garcia
10. Oleydong Sithsamerchai
11. Felipe Orucuta
12. Denkaosan Kaovichit
13. Arthur Villanueva
14. Juan Jose Montes
15. Paul Butler

*Flyweight (112lbs)
World Champion: Roman Gonzalez (WBC)*
1. Juan Francisco Estrada (WBA & WBO)
2. Brian Viloria â†'
3. Amnat Ruenroeng (IBF) â†'
4. Juan Carlos Reveco â†'
5. Edgar Sosa â†'
6. Moruti Mthalane â†'
7. Giovani Segura â†'
8. McWillams Arroyo â†'
9. Yodmongjol Vor Saengthep â†'
10. Rocky Fuentas â†'
11. Kazuto Ioka â†'
12. Nawaphon Por Chokchai â†'
13. John Riel Casimero 
14. Fransico Rodriguez NE
15. Suguru Muranaka

*Light Flyweight (108lbs)
World Championship: (Vacant)*
1. Donnie Nietes (WBO)
2. Pedro Guevara (WBC) â†'
3. Adrian Hernandez â†"
4. Ryoichi Taguchi (WBA)â†'
5. Rey Loreto 
6. Moises Fuentes
7. Ganign Loopez
8. Paiphrarob Kokietgym â†'
9. Milan Melindo
10. Javier Mendoza â†'
11. Nkosianthi Joyi â†'
12. Raul Garcia â†'
13. Mario Rodrigurez â†'
14. Alberto Rossel â†"
15. Benezer Alolod â†'

*Strawweight (105lbs)
World Championship: (Vacant)*
1. Katsunari Takayama (IBF & WBO) â†'
2. Hekkie Budler (WBA) â†"
3. Wanheng Menayothin (WBC)
4. Knockout CP Freshmart
5. Kasei Tanaka
6. Carlos Buitrago
7. Denver Cuello
8. Xion Zhao Zhong
9. Oswaldo Novoa
10. Merlitro Sabillo
11. Ryuji Hara
12. Florante Condes
13. Jesus Silvestre
14. Bryon Rojas
15. Leroy Estrada


----------



## BHAFC

.


----------



## Guest

Wilder moved up to No.2


----------



## Guest

*March Results*

*Heavyweight*
No.11 Vyachaslev Glazkov officially beat No.12 Steve Cunningham via 12 Round UD. Due to the overwhelming majority of fans & media scoring the fight to Cunningham, Cunningham will move up to No.11 & Glazkov down to No.12

*Welterweight*
No.7 Keith Thurman beat No.9 Robert Guerrero via 12 Round UD. Thurman moves up to No.4
No.5 Kell Brook beat No.14 Jo Jo Dan via Round 5 TKO. Dan replaced by Andre Berto

*Super Featherweight*
No.3 Rances Barthelamy moved up to Lightweight. Replaced at No.15 by Arasah Usmanee

*Featherweight *
Gary Russell Jr beat No.1 Jhonny Gonzalez via Round 5 TKO. Russell Jr to No.3, Gonzalez to No.5

*Super Bantamweight*
No.6 Featherweight Nonito Donaire beat William Prado via Round 2 TKO. Donaire moved to No.3 at Super Bantamweight

*Super Flyweight*
No.2 Zolani Tete beat No.15 Paul Butler via Round 8 KO. Butler replaced by Rex Tso.

*Heavyweight (201lbs+)
World Champion: Wladimir Klitschko (WBA, IBF & WBO)*
1. Alexander Povetkin
2. Deontay Wilder (WBC)
3. Tyson Fury
4. Kubrat Pulev
5. Bryant Jennings
6. Bermane Stiverne
7. Carlos Takam
8. Ruslan Chagaev
9. Tony Thompson
10. Mike Perez
11. Steve Cunningham
12. Vyachaslev Glazkov 
13. Dereck Chisora
14. Luis Ortiz 
15. Antonio Tarver

*Cruiserweight (200lbs)
World Champion: Yoan Pablo Hernandez (IBF)*
1. Marco Huck (WBO) 
2. Denis Lebedev (WBA) 
3. Grigory Drozd (WBC) 
4. Firat Arslan 
5. Krzysztof Wlodarczyk 
6. Thabiso Mchunu 
7. Ilunga Makabu 
8. Krzysztof Glowacki 
9. Ola Afolabi
10. Dmytro Kucher 
11. Rakhim Chakhkiev 
12. Oleksandr Usyk
13. Youri Kayembre Kalenga 
14. Yunnier Dorticos 
15. BJ Flores

*Light Heavyweight (175lbs)
World Champion: Adonis Stevenson (WBC)*
1. Sergey Kovalev (WBA, IBF & WBO)
2. Bernard Hopkins
3. Jean Pascal
4. Juergen Braehmer
5. Andrzej Fonfara
6. Artur Beterbiev
7. Eilder Alvarez
8. Gabriel Campillo
9. Isaac Chilemba 
10. Edwin Rodrigurez 
11, Thomas Oosthuzien 
12. Karo Murat 
13. Nadjib Mohammedi 
14. Tommy Karpency
15. Sean Monaghan

*Super Middleweight (168lbs)
World Championship: (Vacant)*
1. Carl Froch (WBA)
2. James DeGale[/COLOR]
3. Anthony Dirrell (WBC)
4. Sakio Bika
5. George Groves
6. Andre Dirrell
7. Arthur Abraham (WBO)
8. Felix Sturm
9. Robert Stieglitz
10. Gilberto Ramirez
11. Fedor Chudinov 
12. Julio Cesar Chavez Jr 
13. Callum Smith 
14. Christopher Rebrasse 
15. Rogelio Medina

_(IBF - Vacant)_

*Middleweight (160lbs)
World Championship: Miguel Cotto (WBC)*
1. Gennady Golovkin (WBA)
2. Sergio Martinez
3. Peter Quillin
4. Hassan Nâ€™Dam
5. Andy Lee (WBO)
6. Daniel Geale 
7. Martin Murray
8. David Lemieux 
9. Sam Solmion 
10. Jorge Sebastian Heiland 
11. Billy Joe Saunders
12. Sergio Mora
13. Chris Eubank Jr
14. Daniel Jacobs 
15. Willie Monroe Jr

_(IBF - Vacant)_

*Light Middleweight (154lbs)
World Championship: (Vacant)*
1. Canelo Alvarez
2. Erislandy Lara (WBA)
3. Demitrus Andrade (WBO)
4. Cornelius Bundrage (IBF)
5. Austin Trout
6. Jermell Charlo
7. Vanes Martirosyan
8. Carlos Molina
9. Joshua Clottey
10. Jack Culcay
11. Ishe Smith 
12. Zaurbek Baysangurov
13. Hugo Centeno
14. Willie Nelson
15. Jermall Charlo

_(WBC - Floyd Mayweather Jr ranked at Welterweight)_

*Welterweight (147lbs)
World Champion: Floyd Mayweather Jr. (WBC & WBA)*
1. Manny Pacquiao (WBO) 
2. Tim Bradley
3. Juan Manuel Marquez 
4. Keith Thurman
5. Kell Brook (IBF) 
6. Amir Khan
7. Marcos Maidana
8. Shawn Porter 
9. Robert Guerrero 
10. Sadam Ali 
11. Brandon Rios
12. Diego Chaves
13. Devon Alexander
14. Leonard Bundu
15. Andre Berto

*Light Welterweight (140lbs)
World Champion: Danny Garcia (WBC & WBA)*
1. Lucas Matthysse 
2. Mauricio Herrera 
3. Chris Algieri (WBO)
4. Lamont Peterson (IBF) 
5. Ruslan Provodnikov 
6. Adrien Broner
7. Viktor Postol
8. Thomas Dulorme
9. Cesar Rene Cuenca 
10. Jesse Vargas 
11. Khabib Allakhverdiev 
12. Hank Lundy 
13. Jose Benavidez Jr.
14. Emmanuel Taylor 
15. Anton Novikov

*Lightweight (135lbs)
World Championship: Terence Crawford (WBO)*
1. Richard Abril (WBA)
2. Raymundo Beltran
3. Micky Bey (IBF)
4. Miguel Vasquez
5. Jorge Linares (WBC)
6. Omar Figueroa
7. Denis Shafikov
8. Dejan Zlaticanin
9. Miguel Roman
10. Petr Petrov
11. Sharif Bogere
12. Kevin Mitchell
13. Emiliano Marsilli
14. Juan Diaz
15. Darley Perez

*Super Featherweight (130lbs)
World Championship: (Vacant)*
1. Takashi Uchiyama (WBA)
2. Takashi Miura (WBC)
3. Yuriorkis Gamboa
4. Orlando Salido (WBO)
5. Fransico Vargas
6. Daiki Kaneko
7. Sergio Thompson
8. Agenis Mendez
9. Javier Fortuna
10. Romain Jacob
11. Edner Cherry
12. Jose Pedraza
13. Stephen Smith
14. Eric Hunter
15. Arasah Usmanee

*(IBF - Vacant)*

*Featherweight (126lbs)
World Championship: (Vacant)*
1. Nichholas Walters (WBA)
2. Vasyl Lomachenko (WBO)
3. Gary Russell Jr. (WBC)
4. Evgeny Gradovich (IBF) 
5. Jhonny Gonzalez
6. Abner Mares 
7. Simpiwe Vetyeka
8. Lee Selby
9. Marvin Sonsona
10. Robinson Castellanos
11. Jesus Andres Cuellar
12. Jonathan Victor Barros
13. Jayson Velez 
14. Alexander Miskirtchian
15. Gamalier Rodrigurez

*Super Bantamweight (122lbs)
World Champion: Guillermo Rigondeaux (WBA & WBO)*
1. Carl Frampton (IBF)
2. Leo Santa Cruz (WBC) 
3. Nonito Donaire
4. Scott Quigg
5. Andres Gutierrez 
6. Shingo Wake 
7. Genesis Servania 
8. Chris Avalos 
9. Tyson Cave 
10. Nehomar Cermano 
11. Jesse Magdaleno
12. Hisashi Amagassa
13. Cesar Seda
14. Oscar Escandon
15. Kid Galahad

*Bantamweight (118lbs)
World Championship: (Vacant)*
1. Shinsuke Yamanaka (WBC)
2. Juan Carlos Payano (WBA)
3. Tomoki Kameda (WBO)
4. Anselmo Moreno
5. Hugo Ruiz
6. Ryosuke Iwasa
7. Jamie McDonnell
8. Malcom Tunacao
9. Randy Caballero (IBF)
10. Julio Ceja
11. Koki Komeda
12. Zhant Zhakiyanov
13. Pungluang Sor Singyu
14. Rodrigo Guerrero
15. Lee Haskins

*Super Flyweight (115lbs)
World Championship: (Vacant)*
1. Nayoa Inoue (WBO)
2. Zolani Tete (IBF)
3. Omar Navarez
4. Carlos Cuadras (WBC)
5. Juan Carlos Sanchez
6. Srisaket Sor Rungvisai
7. Kohei Kono (WBA)
8. Noberto Jiminez
9. Johnny Garcia
10. Oleydong Sithsamerchai
11. Felipe Orucuta
12. Denkaosan Kaovichit
13. Arthur Villanueva
14. Juan Jose Montes
15. Rex Tso NE

*Flyweight (112lbs)
World Champion: Roman Gonzalez (WBC)*
1. Juan Francisco Estrada (WBA & WBO)
2. Amnat Ruenroeng (IBF)
3. Brian Viloria
4. Juan Carlos Reveco
5. Edgar Sosa
6. Moruti Mthalane
7. Giovani Segura
8. McWillams Arroyo
9. Yodmongjol Vor Saengthep
10. Rocky Fuentas
11. Kazuto Ioka
12. Nawaphon Por Chokchai
13. John Riel Casimero 
14. Fransico Rodriguez 
15. Suguru Muranaka

*Light Flyweight (108lbs)
World Championship: (Vacant)*
1. Donnie Nietes (WBO)
2. Pedro Guevara (WBC)
3. Adrian Hernandez
4. Ryoichi Taguchi (WBA)
5. Rey Loreto 
6. Moises Fuentes
7. Ganign Loopez
8. Paiphrarob Kokietgym
9. Milan Melindo
10. Javier Mendoza
11. Nkosianthi Joyi
12. Raul Garcia
13. Mario Rodrigurez
14. Alberto Rossel
15. Benezer Alolod

*(IBF - Vacant)*

*Strawweight (105lbs)
World Championship: (Vacant)*
1. Katsunari Takayama (IBF & WBO)
2. Hekkie Budler (WBA)
3. Wanheng Menayothin (WBC)
4. Knockout CP Freshmart
5. Kasei Tanaka
6. Carlos Buitrago
7. Denver Cuello
8. Xion Zhao Zhong
9. Oswaldo Novoa
10. Merlitro Sabillo
11. Ryuji Hara
12. Florante Condes
13. Jesus Silvestre
14. Bryon Rojas
15. Leroy Estrada


----------



## Guest

*April Results*

*Cruiserweight*
No.2 Dennis Lebedev beat Youri Kalenga via 12 Round UD. Kalenga moves to No.9
Victor Ramirez beat No.10 Ola Afolabi via 12 Round UD. Ramirez replaces Afolabi at No.13

*Light Heavyweight *
No.6 Artur Bertebiev beat No.8 Gabriel Campillo via 4 Round KO. Bertebiev moves to No.4. Campillo drops to No.11

*Super Middleweight*
No.4 Sakio Bika moves up to Light Heavyweight. Replaced at No.15 by Ezequiel Osvaldo Maderna

*Light Welterweight*
Champion Danny Garcia moves up. Currently Unranked

*Super Featherweight*
Roman Martinez best No.4 Orlando Salido via 12 Round UD. Martinez move to No.5, Salido to No.6

*Heavyweight (201lbs+)
World Champion: Wladimir Klitschko (WBA, IBF & WBO)*
1. Alexander Povetkin
2. Deontay Wilder (WBC)
3. Tyson Fury
4. Kubrat Pulev
5. Bryant Jennings
6. Bermane Stiverne
7. Carlos Takam
8. Ruslan Chagaev
9. Tony Thompson
10. Mike Perez
11. Steve Cunningham
12. Vyachaslev Glazkov 
13. Dereck Chisora
14. Luis Ortiz 
15. Antonio Tarver

*Cruiserweight (200lbs)
World Champion: Yoan Pablo Hernandez (IBF)*
1. Marco Huck (WBO) 
2. Denis Lebedev (WBA) 
3. Grigory Drozd (WBC) 
4. Firat Arslan 
5. Krzysztof Wlodarczyk 
6. Thabiso Mchunu 
7. Ilunga Makabu 
8. Krzysztof Glowacki 
9. Youri Kayembre Kalenga 
10. Dmytro Kucher 
11. Rakhim Chakhkiev 
12. Oleksandr Usyk 
13. Victor Ramirez
14. Yunnier Dorticos 
15. BJ Flores

*Light Heavyweight (175lbs)
World Champion: Adonis Stevenson (WBC)*
1. Sergey Kovalev (WBA, IBF & WBO)
2. Bernard Hopkins
3. Jean Pascal
4. Artur Beterbiev
5. Juergen Braehmer
6. Andrzej Fonfara
7. Eilder Alvarez
8. Isaac Chilemba 
9. Edwin Rodrigurez 
10. Thomas Oosthuzien 
11. Gabriel Campillo
12. Karo Murat 
13. Nadjib Mohammedi 
14. Tommy Karpency
15. Sean Monaghan

*Super Middleweight (168lbs)
World Championship: (Vacant)*
1. Carl Froch (WBA)
2. James DeGale
3. Anthony Dirrell (WBC)
4. George Groves
5. Andre Dirrell
6. Arthur Abraham (WBO)
7. Felix Sturm
8. Robert Stieglitz
9. Gilberto Ramirez
10. Fedor Chudinov 
11. Julio Cesar Chavez Jr 
12. Callum Smith 
13. Christopher Rebrasse 
14. Rogelio Medina
15. Ezequiel Osvaldo Maderna

_(IBF - Vacant)_

*Middleweight (160lbs)
World Championship: Miguel Cotto (WBC)*
1. Gennady Golovkin (WBA)
2. Sergio Martinez
3. Peter Quillin
4. Andy Lee (WBO)
5. Hassan N'Dam
6. Daniel Geale 
7. Martin Murray
8. David Lemieux 
9. Sam Solmion 
10. Jorge Sebastian Heiland 
11. Billy Joe Saunders
12. Sergio Mora
13. Chris Eubank Jr
14. Daniel Jacobs 
15. Willie Monroe Jr

_(IBF - Vacant)_

*Light Middleweight (154lbs)
World Championship: (Vacant)*
1. Canelo Alvarez
2. Erislandy Lara (WBA)
3. Demitrus Andrade (WBO)
4. Cornelius Bundrage (IBF)
5. Austin Trout
6. Jermell Charlo
7. Vanes Martirosyan
8. Carlos Molina
9. Joshua Clottey
10. Jack Culcay
11. Ishe Smith 
12. Zaurbek Baysangurov
13. Hugo Centeno
14. Willie Nelson
15. Jermall Charlo

_(WBC - Floyd Mayweather Jr ranked at Welterweight)_

*Welterweight (147lbs)
World Champion: Floyd Mayweather Jr. (WBC & WBA)*
1. Manny Pacquiao (WBO) 
2. Tim Bradley
3. Juan Manuel Marquez 
4. Keith Thurman
5. Kell Brook (IBF) 
6. Amir Khan
7. Marcos Maidana
8. Shawn Porter 
9. Robert Guerrero 
10. Sadam Ali 
11. Devon Alexander
12. Diego Chaves
13. Brandon Rios
14. Leonard Bundu
15. Andre Berto

*Light Welterweight (140lbs)
World Championship: (Vacant)*
1. Lucas Matthysse 
2. Mauricio Herrera 
3. Chris Algieri
4. Lamont Peterson
5. Ruslan Provodnikov 
6. Adrien Broner
7. Viktor Postol
8. Thomas Dulorme
9. Cesar Rene Cuenca 
10. Jesse Vargas (WBA)
11. Khabib Allakhverdiev 
12. Hank Lundy 
13. Jose Benavidez Jr.
14. Emmanuel Taylor 
15. Anton Novikov

_(WBC - Danny Garcia unranked at Welterweight)
(IBF & WBO Vacant)_

*Lightweight (135lbs)
World Championship: Terence Crawford (WBO)*
1. Richard Abril
2. Raymundo Beltran
3. Micky Bey (IBF)
4. Miguel Vasquez
5. Jorge Linares (WBC)
6. Omar Figueroa
7. Denis Shafikov
8. Dejan Zlaticanin
9. Miguel Roman
10. Petr Petrov
11. Sharif Bogere
12. Kevin Mitchell
13. Emiliano Marsilli
14. Juan Diaz
15. Darley Perez (WBA)

*Super Featherweight (130lbs)
World Championship: (Vacant)*
1. Takashi Uchiyama (WBA)
2. Takashi Miura (WBC)
3. Yuriorkis Gamboa
4. Fransico Vargas
5. Roman Martinez (WBO)
6. Orlando Salido
7. Daiki Kaneko
8. Sergio Thompson
9. Agenis Mendez
10. Javier Fortuna
11. Romain Jacob
12. Edner Cherry
13. Jose Pedraza
14. Stephen Smith
15. Eric Hunter

_(IBF - Vacant)_

*Featherweight (126lbs)
World Championship: (Vacant)*
1. Nichholas Walters (WBA)
2. Vasyl Lomachenko (WBO)
3. Gary Russell Jr. (WBC)
4. Evgeny Gradovich (IBF) 
5. Jhonny Gonzalez
6. Abner Mares 
7. Simpiwe Vetyeka
8. Lee Selby
9. Marvin Sonsona
10. Robinson Castellanos
11. Jesus Andres Cuellar
12. Jonathan Victor Barros
13. Jayson Velez 
14. Alexander Miskirtchian
15. Gamalier Rodrigurez

*Super Bantamweight (122lbs)
World Champion: Guillermo Rigondeaux (WBA & WBO)*
1. Carl Frampton (IBF)
2. Leo Santa Cruz (WBC) 
3. Nonito Donaire
4. Scott Quigg
5. Andres Gutierrez 
6. Shingo Wake 
7. Genesis Servania 
8. Chris Avalos 
9. Tyson Cave 
10. Nehomar Cermano 
11. Jesse Magdaleno
12. Hisashi Amagassa
13. Cesar Seda
14. Oscar Escandon
15. Kid Galahad

*Bantamweight (118lbs)
World Championship: (Vacant)*
1. Shinsuke Yamanaka (WBC)
2. Juan Carlos Payano (WBA)
3. Tomoki Kameda (WBO)
4. Anselmo Moreno
5. Hugo Ruiz
6. Ryosuke Iwasa
7. Jamie McDonnell
8. Malcom Tunacao
9. Randy Caballero (IBF)
10. Julio Ceja
11. Koki Komeda
12. Zhant Zhakiyanov
13. Pungluang Sor Singyu
14. Rodrigo Guerrero
15. Lee Haskins

*Super Flyweight (115lbs)
World Championship: (Vacant)*
1. Nayoa Inoue (WBO)
2. Zolani Tete (IBF)
3. Omar Navarez
4. Carlos Cuadras (WBC)
5. Juan Carlos Sanchez
6. Srisaket Sor Rungvisai
7. Kohei Kono (WBA)
8. Noberto Jiminez
9. Johnny Garcia
10. Oleydong Sithsamerchai
11. Felipe Orucuta
12. Denkaosan Kaovichit
13. Arthur Villanueva
14. Juan Jose Montes
15. Rex Tso

*Flyweight (112lbs)
World Champion: Roman Gonzalez (WBC)*
1. Juan Francisco Estrada (WBA & WBO)
2. Amnat Ruenroeng (IBF)
3. Brian Viloria
4. Juan Carlos Reveco
5. Edgar Sosa
6. Moruti Mthalane
7. Giovani Segura
8. McWillams Arroyo
9. Yodmongjol Vor Saengthep
10. Rocky Fuentas
11. Kazuto Ioka
12. Nawaphon Por Chokchai
13. John Riel Casimero 
14. Fransico Rodriguez 
15. Suguru Muranaka

*Light Flyweight (108lbs)
World Championship: (Vacant)*
1. Donnie Nietes (WBO)
2. Pedro Guevara (WBC)
3. Adrian Hernandez
4. Ryoichi Taguchi (WBA)
5. Rey Loreto 
6. Moises Fuentes
7. Ganign Loopez
8. Paiphrarob Kokietgym
9. Milan Melindo
10. Javier Mendoza
11. Nkosianthi Joyi
12. Raul Garcia
13. Mario Rodrigurez
14. Alberto Rossel
15. Benezer Alolod

_(IBF - Vacant)_

*Strawweight (105lbs)
World Championship: (Vacant)*
1. Katsunari Takayama (IBF & WBO)
2. Hekkie Budler (WBA)
3. Wanheng Menayothin (WBC)
4. Knockout CP Freshmart
5. Kasei Tanaka
6. Carlos Buitrago
7. Denver Cuello
8. Xion Zhao Zhong
9. Oswaldo Novoa
10. Merlitro Sabillo
11. Ryuji Hara
12. Florante Condes
13. Jesus Silvestre
14. Bryon Rojas
15. Leroy Estrada


----------



## Guest

*May Update*

B]April Results[/B]

*Cruiserweight*
No.2 Dennis Lebedev beat Youri Kalenga via 12 Round UD. Kalenga moves to No.9
Victor Ramirez beat No.10 Ola Afolabi via 12 Round UD. Ramirez replaces Afolabi at No.13

*Light Heavyweight *
No.6 Artur Bertebiev beat No.8 Gabriel Campillo via 4 Round KO. Bertebiev moves to No.4. Campillo drops to No.11

*Super Middleweight*
No.4 Sakio Bika moves up to Light Heavyweight. Replaced at No.15 by Ezequiel Osvaldo Maderna
No.11 Julio Cesar Chavez Jr loses at Light Heavyweight. Replaced at No.15 by Dereck Edwards
Badou Jack beat No.3 Anthony Dirrell via 12 Round MD. Jack moves to No.6, Dirrell drops to No.7

*Light Welterweight*
Champion Danny Garcia moves up. 
No.3 Chris Algieri moves up.
Terence Crawford beat No.8 Thomas Dulorme via 6 Round TKO. Crawford moves to No.4

*Super Featherweight*
Roman Martinez best No.4 Orlando Salido via 12 Round UD. Martinez move to No.5, Salido to No.6

*Heavyweight (201lbs+)
World Champion: Wladimir Klitschko (WBA, IBF & WBO)*
1. Alexander Povetkin
2. Deontay Wilder (WBC)
3. Tyson Fury
4. Kubrat Pulev
5. Bryant Jennings
6. Bermane Stiverne
7. Carlos Takam
8. Ruslan Chagaev
9. Tony Thompson
10. Mike Perez
11. Steve Cunningham
12. Vyachaslev Glazkov 
13. Dereck Chisora
14. Luis Ortiz 
15. Erkan Teper

*Cruiserweight (200lbs)
World Champion: Yoan Pablo Hernandez (IBF)*
1. Marco Huck (WBO) 
2. Denis Lebedev (WBA) 
3. Grigory Drozd (WBC) 
4. Firat Arslan 
5. Krzysztof Wlodarczyk 
6. Thabiso Mchunu 
7. Ilunga Makabu 
8. Krzysztof Glowacki 
9. Youri Kayembre Kalenga 
10. Dmytro Kucher 
11. Rakhim Chakhkiev 
12. Oleksandr Usyk 
13. Victor Ramirez
14. Yunnier Dorticos 
15. Ola Afolabi

*Light Heavyweight (175lbs)
World Champion: Adonis Stevenson (WBC)*
1. Sergey Kovalev (WBA, IBF & WBO)
2. Bernard Hopkins
3. Jean Pascal
4. Artur Beterbiev
5. Juergen Braehmer
6. Andrzej Fonfara
7. Eilder Alvarez
8. Isaac Chilemba 
9. Edwin Rodrigurez 
10. Thomas Oosthuzien 
11. Gabriel Campillo
12. Karo Murat 
13. Nadjib Mohammedi 
14. Tommy Karpency
15. Sean Monaghan

*Super Middleweight (168lbs)
World Championship: (Vacant)*
1. Carl Froch (WBA)
2. James DeGale
3. George Groves
4. Andre Dirrell
5. Arthur Abraham (WBO) 
6. Badou Jack (WBC) 
7. Anthony Dirrell
8. Felix Sturm
9. Robert Stieglitz
10. Gilberto Ramirez
11. Fedor Chudinov 
12. Callum Smith 
13. Christopher Rebrasse 
14. Rogelio Medina
15. Dereck Edwards

_(IBF - Vacant)_

*Middleweight (160lbs)
World Championship: Miguel Cotto (WBC)*
1. Gennady Golovkin (WBA)
2. Sergio Martinez
3. Peter Quillin
4. Hassan Nâ€™Dam
5. Andy Lee (WBO)
6. Daniel Geale 
7. Martin Murray
8. David Lemieux 
9. Sam Solmion 
10. Jorge Sebastian Heiland 
11. Billy Joe Saunders
12. Sergio Mora
13. Chris Eubank Jr
14. Daniel Jacobs 
15. Willie Monroe Jr

_(IBF - Vacant)_

*Light Middleweight (154lbs)
World Championship: (Vacant)*
1. Canelo Alvarez
2. Erislandy Lara (WBA)
3. Demitrus Andrade (WBO)
4. Cornelius Bundrage (IBF)
5. Austin Trout
6. Jermell Charlo
7. Vanes Martirosyan
8. Carlos Molina
9. Joshua Clottey
10. Jack Culcay
11. Ishe Smith 
12. Zaurbek Baysangurov
13. Hugo Centeno
14. Willie Nelson
15. Jermall Charlo

_(WBC - Floyd Mayweather Jr ranked at Welterweight)_

*Welterweight (147lbs)
World Champion: Floyd Mayweather Jr. (WBC, WBA & WBO)*
1. Manny Pacquiao
2. Tim Bradley
3. Keith Thurman
4. Kell Brook (IBF) 
5. Amir Khan
6. Marcos Maidana
7. Shawn Porter 
8. Robert Guerrero 
9. Sadam Ali 
10. Devon Alexander
11. Diego Chaves
12. Brandon Rios
13. Leonard Bundu
14. Andre Berto
15. Frankie Gavin

*Light Welterweight (140lbs)
World Championship: (Vacant)*
1. Lucas Matthysse 
2. Mauricio Herrera 
3. Lamont Peterson 
4. Terence Crawford (WBO)
5. Ruslan Provodnikov 
6. Adrien Broner
7. Viktor Postol
8. Thomas Dulorme
9. Cesar Rene Cuenca 
10. Jesse Vargas (WBA)
11. Khabib Allakhverdiev 
12. Hank Lundy 
13. Jose Benavidez Jr.
14. Emmanuel Taylor 
15. Anton Novikov

_(WBC - Danny Garcia unranked at Welterweight)
(IBF Vacant)_

*Lightweight (135lbs)
World Championship: (Vacant)*
1. Richard Abril
2. Raymundo Beltran 
3. Micky Bey (IBF)
4. Miguel Vasquez
5. Jorge Linares (WBC)
6. Omar Figueroa
7. Denis Shafikov
8. Dejan Zlaticanin
9. Miguel Roman
10. Petr Petrov
11. Sharif Bogere
12. Kevin Mitchell
13. Emiliano Marsilli
14. Juan Diaz
15. Darley Perez (WBA)

*(WBO - Vacant)*

*Super Featherweight (130lbs)
World Championship: (Vacant)*
1. Takashi Uchiyama (WBA)
2. Takashi Miura (WBC)
3. Yuriorkis Gamboa
4. Fransico Vargas
5. Roman Martinez (WBO)
6. Orlando Salido
7. Daiki Kaneko
8. Sergio Thompson
9. Agenis Mendez
10. Javier Fortuna
11. Romain Jacob
12. Edner Cherry
13. Jose Pedraza
14. Stephen Smith
15. Eric Hunter

_(IBF - Vacant)_

Featherweight (126lbs)
World Championship: (Vacant)
1. Nichholas Walters (WBA)
2. Vasyl Lomachenko (WBO)
3. Gary Russell Jr. (WBC)
4. Evgeny Gradovich (IBF) 
5. Jhonny Gonzalez
6. Abner Mares 
7. Simpiwe Vetyeka
8. Lee Selby
9. Marvin Sonsona
10. Robinson Castellanos
11. Jesus Andres Cuellar
12. Jonathan Victor Barros
13. Jayson Velez 
14. Alexander Miskirtchian
15. Josh Warrington

*Super Bantamweight (122lbs)
World Champion: Guillermo Rigondeaux (WBA & WBO)*
1. Carl Frampton (IBF)
2. Leo Santa Cruz (WBC) 
3. Nonito Donaire
4. Kiko Martinez
5. Scott Quigg
6. Andres Gutierrez 
7. Shingo Wake 
8. Genesis Servania 
9. Chris Avalos 
10. Jesse Magdaleno
11. Hisashi Amagassa
12. Cesar Seda 
13. Tyson Cave
14. Oscar Escandon
15. Alberto Pagara

*Bantamweight (118lbs)
World Championship: (Vacant)*
1. Shinsuke Yamanaka (WBC)
2. Juan Carlos Payano (WBA)
3. Tomoki Kameda (WBO)
4. Anselmo Moreno
5. Hugo Ruiz
6. Ryosuke Iwasa
7. Jamie McDonnell
8. Malcom Tunacao
9. Randy Caballero (IBF)
10. Julio Ceja
11. Koki Komeda
12. Zhant Zhakiyanov
13. Pungluang Sor Singyu
14. Rodrigo Guerrero
15. Lee Haskins

*Super Flyweight (115lbs)
World Championship: (Vacant)*
1. Nayoa Inoue (WBO)
2. Zolani Tete (IBF)
3. Omar Navarez
4. Carlos Cuadras (WBC)
5. Juan Carlos Sanchez
6. Srisaket Sor Rungvisai
7. Kohei Kono (WBA)
8. Noberto Jiminez
9. Johnny Garcia
10. Oleydong Sithsamerchai
11. Felipe Orucuta
12. Denkaosan Kaovichit
13. Arthur Villanueva
14. Juan Jose Montes
15. Rex Tso

*Flyweight (112lbs)
World Champion: Roman Gonzalez (WBC)*
1. Juan Francisco Estrada (WBA & WBO)
2. Amnat Ruenroeng (IBF)
3. Brian Viloria
4. Juan Carlos Reveco
5. Edgar Sosa
6. Moruti Mthalane
7. Giovani Segura
8. McWillams Arroyo
9. Yodmongjol Vor Saengthep
10. Rocky Fuentas
11. Kazuto Ioka
12. Nawaphon Por Chokchai
13. John Riel Casimero 
14. Fransico Rodriguez 
15. Suguru Muranaka

*Light Flyweight (108lbs)
World Championship: (Vacant)*
1. Donnie Nietes (WBO)
2. Pedro Guevara (WBC)
3. Adrian Hernandez
4. Ryoichi Taguchi (WBA)
5. Rey Loreto 
6. Moises Fuentes
7. Ganign Loopez
8. Paiphrarob Kokietgym
9. Milan Melindo
10. Javier Mendoza
11. Nkosianthi Joyi
12. Raul Garcia
13. Mario Rodrigurez
14. Alberto Rossel
15. Benezer Alolod

_(IBF - Vacant)_

*Strawweight (105lbs)
World Championship: (Vacant)*
1. Katsunari Takayama (IBF & WBO)
2. Hekkie Budler (WBA)
3. Wanheng Menayothin (WBC)
4. Knockout CP Freshmart
5. Kasei Tanaka
6. Carlos Buitrago
7. Denver Cuello
8. Xion Zhao Zhong
9. Oswaldo Novoa
10. Merlitro Sabillo
11. Ryuji Hara
12. Florante Condes
13. Jesus Silvestre
14. Bryon Rojas
15. Leroy Estrada


----------



## Guest

UPDATED


----------



## tawetrent

Probably already been discussed but Krusher over pimp daddy.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

Hernandez has no reason to be at #1 at cruiser
Nor does Stevenson at 175


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

Guevara should be above Nietes
Ioka is definitely above Viloria
Arroyo should be above Sosa, Mthlane and probably Segura too
Cuadras should definitely be above Narvaez
I don't know fuck all about Sanchez but Srisaket should be above him 
Cabalero over Tunacao although it's close and I don't really care either way
Kiko still over Quigg?
Crawford is above Peterson, and maybe even Herrera
Timbo is too high
Jack is way to low
Kovalev above Stevenson
YPH shouldn't be top at cruiser, either Drozd or Lebedev should


----------



## Guest

Unknown HOOOOOOOK said:


> Guevara should be above Nietes
> Ioka is definitely above Viloria
> Arroyo should be above Sosa, Mthlane and probably Segura too
> Cuadras should definitely be above Narvaez
> I don't know fuck all about Sanchez but Srisaket should be above him
> Cabalero over Tunacao although it's close and I don't really care either way
> Kiko still over Quigg?
> Crawford is above Peterson, and maybe even Herrera
> Timbo is too high
> Jack is way to low
> Kovalev above Stevenson
> YPH shouldn't be top at cruiser, either Drozd or Lebedev should


let me add the latest update mate and then re-post mate.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

Rob said:


> let me add the latest update mate and then re-post mate.


Fuck sake, the cunt above bumped it, I assumed your post above was from today too, my bad.

Still, everything I said is true, so don't mess it up


----------



## Guest

Unknown HOOOOOOOK said:


> Fuck sake, the cunt above bumped it, I assumed your post above was from today too, my bad.
> 
> Still, everything I said is true, so don't mess it up


Check the latest update and re-send your comments. Appreciate it.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

Rob said:


> Check the latest update and re-send your comments. Appreciate it.


Guevara should be above Nietes
Ioka is definitely above Viloria
Arroyo should be above Sosa, Mthlane and probably Segura too
Cabalero over Tunacao although it's close and I don't really care either way
Crawford is above Peterson, and maybe even Herrera
Timbo is too high
Jack is way to low
Kovalev above Stevenson
YPH shouldn't be top at cruiser, either Drozd or Lebedev should

All of these still apply


----------



## Guest

Unknown HOOOOOOOK said:


> Guevara should be above Nietes
> Ioka is definitely above Viloria
> Arroyo should be above Sosa, Mthlane and probably Segura too
> Cabalero over Tunacao although it's close and I don't really care either way
> Crawford is above Peterson, and maybe even Herrera
> Timbo is too high
> Jack is way to low
> Kovalev above Stevenson
> YPH shouldn't be top at cruiser, either Drozd or Lebedev should
> 
> All of these still apply


Guevara & Ioka will move up.
I think Arroyo should stay where he is. Don't think many would disagree with that.
Yeh I think let's see Cabalerro beat another decent guy. His performance against Hall was poor for me.
I would say based on 140 resume Crawford is still below them.
If you mean Tim Bradley? What have Thurman, Brook, Khan done to move ahead of him?
I will move Jack ahead of Chudinov

Now the Stevenson & Kovalev thing I am paticuarly touchy on. When Stevenson beat Dawson I did not have Dawson listed as Champion. And I took pelters from everyone telling me I was wrong to not have Dawson then and now Stevenson as champ so I changed it. I try and follow lineage as much as possible. Now all of a sudden it doesn't suit people? No not having that. The people wanted Stevenson to be champion and they got their wish.

Same deal with Hernandez. Nobody uttered a word when he beat Cunningham and they were ranked No.1 & No.2 and he became champ. For 3/4 years nobody had an issue. He has still been facing a top 15 opponent every year and winning so no reason to strip him.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

Rob said:


> Guevara & Ioka will move up.
> I think Arroyo should stay where he is. Don't think many would disagree with that.
> Yeh I think let's see Cabalerro beat another decent guy. His performance against Hall was poor for me.
> I would say based on 140 resume Crawford is still below them.
> If you mean Tim Bradley? What have Thurman, Brook, Khan done to move ahead of him?
> I will move Jack ahead of Chudinov
> 
> Now the Stevenson & Kovalev thing I am paticuarly touchy on. When Stevenson beat Dawson I did not have Dawson listed as Champion. And I took pelters from everyone telling me I was wrong to not have Dawson then and now Stevenson as champ so I changed it. I try and follow lineage as much as possible. Now all of a sudden it doesn't suit people? No not having that. The people wanted Stevenson to be champion and they got their wish.
> 
> Same deal with Hernandez. Nobody uttered a word when he beat Cunningham and they were ranked No.1 & No.2 and he became champ. For 3/4 years nobody had an issue. He has still been facing a top 15 opponent every year and winning so no reason to strip him.


I unterstand you have to deal with lots of different opinions when doing these rankings, but lineal means fuck all, and a fighter shouldn't be below someone even if they've beaten better fighters, fuck ranking a win higher because they essentially have a title, same with Cotto, there's 0 reason for him to be above GGG, and I don't know how I missed that first time.


----------



## Guest

Unknown HOOOOOOOK said:


> I unterstand you have to deal with lots of different opinions when doing these rankings, but lineal means fuck all, and a fighter shouldn't be below someone even if they've beaten better fighters, fuck ranking a win higher because they essentially have a title, same with Cotto, there's 0 reason for him to be above GGG, and I don't know how I missed that first time.


Cotto is not above GGG.


----------



## Guest

No.11 Pungluang Sor Singyul beat No.15 Ryo Akaho via Round 2 TKO. Singyul moves up to No.7, Akaho replaced by Cesar Seda at No.15


----------



## Guest

updated.


----------



## Guest

updated.


----------



## Guest

*August Results*

*Heavyweight*
â€¢ No.11 Steve Cunningham drew with Antonio Tarver. Tarver moves on to No.12

*Cruiserweight*
â€¢ No.8 Krzysztof Glowacki beat No.1 Marco Huck via Round 11 TKO. Glowacki to No.3, Huck down to No.4

*Super Middleweight*
Lucian Bute beat Andrea Di Luisa via Round 3 TKO. Bute moves in to No.9

*Middleweight*
â€¢ No.12 Danny Jacobs beat No.9 Sergio Mora bya Round 2 TKO. Jacobs move to No.7, Mora drops to No.13

*Welterweight*
â€¢ Danny Garcia beat Paulie Malignaggi via Round 9 TKO. Garcia moves in at No.9

*Featherweight*
â€¢ No.10 Leo Santa Cruz beat No.6 Abner Mares via 12 Round MD. Santa Cruz to No.5, Mares to No.6

*Super Bantamweight*
â€¢ Manuel Avila beat Yoandris Salinas via Round 6 TKO. Avila moves in at 11
â€¢ Julio Ceja beat Hugo Ruiz via Round 6 TKO. Ceja moves in to No.10, Ruiz to No.15

*Bantamweight*
â€¢ No.2 Juan Carlos Payano beat Raushee Warren via 12 Round SD. Payano drops to No.4, Raushee Warren moves in to No.11
â€¢ No.11 Pungluang Sor Singyul beat No.15 Ryo Akaho via Round 2 TKO. Singyul moves up to No.7, Akaho replaced by Cesar Seda at No.15

*Heavyweight (201lbs+)
World Champion: Wladimir Klitschko (WBA, IBF & WBO)*
1. Alexander Povetkin
2. Deontay Wilder (WBC)
3. Tyson Fury
4. Kubrat Pulev
5. Bryant Jennings
6. Bermane Stiverne
7. Ruslan Chagaev
8. Carlos Takam
9. Tony Thompson
10. Erkan Teper
11. Steve Cunningham
12. Antonio Tarver
13. Vyachaslev Glazkov 
14. Dereck Chisora
15. Mike Perez

*Cruiserweight (200lbs)
World Champion: Yoan Pablo Hernandez (IBF)*
1. Denis Lebedev (WBA) 
2. Grigory Drozd (WBC) 
3. Krzysztof Glowacki (WBO)
4. Marco Huck
5. Ilunga Makabu 
6. Firat Arslan 
7. Krzysztof Wlodarczyk 
8. Thabiso Mchunu 
9. Dmitry Kudryashov
10. Youri Kayembre Kalenga 
11. Dmytro Kucher 
12. Rakhim Chakhkiev 
13. Oleksandr Usyk 
14. Victor Ramirez
15. Beibut Shumenov

*Light Heavyweight (175lbs)
World Champion: Adonis Stevenson (WBC)*
1. Sergey Kovalev (WBA, IBF & WBO)
2. Bernard Hopkins
3. Artur Beterbiev
4. Juergen Braehmer
5. Andrzej Fonfara
6. Jean Pascal
7. Yunieski Gonzalez
8. Eilder Alvarez
9. Isaac Chilemba 
10. Edwin Rodrigurez 
11. Nathan Cleverly
12. Gabriel Campillo
13. Karo Murat 
14. Tommy Karpency
15. Chad Dawson

*Super Middleweight (168lbs)
World Championship: (Vacant)*
1. Andre Ward (WBA)
2. James DeGale (IBF)
3. Arthur Abraham (WBO) 
4. George Groves
5. Andre Dirrell
6. Badou Jack (WBC) 
7. Anthony Dirrell
8. Fedor Chudinov
9. Gilberto Ramirez
10. Lucian Bute
11. Felix Sturm
12. Robert Stieglitz
13. Rogelio Medina
14. Callum Smith
15. Hadillah Mohoumadi

*Middleweight (160lbs)
World Championship: (Vacant)*
1. Gennady Golovkin (WBA)
2. Miguel Cotto (WBC)
3. David Lemieux (IBF)
4. Peter Quillin
5. Andy Lee (WBO)
6. Hassan Nâ€™Dam
7. Danny Jacobs
8. Jorge Sebastian Heiland 
9. Billy Joe Saunders
10. Chris Eubank Jr
11. Daniel Geale
12. Willie Monroe Jr
13. Sergio Mora
14. Arif Magomedov
15. Curtis Stevens

*Light Middleweight (154lbs)
World Championship: (Vacant)*
1. Saul Alvarez
2. Erislandy Lara (WBA)
3. Cornelius Bundrage (IBF)
4. Austin Trout
5. Jermell Charlo
6. Vanes Martirosyan
7. Carlos Molina
8. Joshua Clottey
9. Jack Culcay
10. Ishe Smith 
11. Zaurbek Baysangurov
12. Jermall Charlo 
13. Hugo Centeno Jr
14. Michael Sorro
15. Willie Nelson

_(WBC - Floyd Mayweather Jr ranked at Welterweight)
(WBO - Vacant)_

*Welterweight (147lbs)
World Champion: Floyd Mayweather Jr (WBC & WBA)*
1. Manny Pacquiao
2. Tim Bradley Jr (WBO)
3. Keith Thurman
4. Kell Brook (IBF)
5. Amir Khan
6. Shawn Porter 
7. Sadam Ali
8. Danny Garcia
9. Devon Alexander
10. Diego Chaves
11. Robert Guerrero 
12. Brandon Rios
13. Chris Algieri
14. Leonard Bundu
15. Andre Berto

*Light Welterweight (140lbs)
World Championship: (Vacant)*
1. Lucas Matthysse 
2. Mauricio Herrera 
3. Lamont Peterson 
4. Terence Crawford (WBO)
5. Ruslan Provodnikov 
6. Cesar Rene Cuenca (IBF)
7. Viktor Postol
8. Adrien Broner
9. Thomas Dulorme
10. Jesse Vargas
11. Khabib Allakhverdiev 
12. Hank Lundy 
13. Jose Benavidez Jr
14. Amir Imam
15. Dierry Jean

_(WBC & WBA - Vacant)_

*Lightweight (135lbs)
World Championship: (Vacant)*
1. Richard Abril
2. Miguel Vasquez
3. Jorge Linares (WBC)
4. Denis Shafikov
5. Dejan Zlaticanin
6. Miguel Roman
7. Petr Petrov
8. Emiliano Marsilli
9. Rances Barthelemy
10. Diego Magdaleno
10. Darley Perez (WBA)
11. Anthony Crolla
12. Kevin Mitchell
13. Terry Flanagan (WBO)
14. Felix Verdejo
15. Richard Commey

_(IBF - Vacant)_

*Super Featherweight (130lbs)
World Championship: (Vacant)*
1. Takashi Uchiyama (WBA)
2. Takashi Miura (WBC)
3. Javier Fortuna
4. Fransico Vargas
5. Roman Martinez (WBO)
6. Bryan Vasquez
7. Orlando Salido
8. Jose Pedraza (IBF)
9. Sergio Thompson
10. Agenis Mendez
11. Romain Jacob
12. Edner Cherry
13. Arasah Usmanee
14. Jomthing Chuwatana
15. Stephen Smith

*Featherweight (126lbs)
World Championship: (Vacant)*
1. Vasyl Lomachenko (WBO)
2. Gary Russell Jr. (WBC)
3. Lee Selby (IBF)
4. Leo Santa Cruz (WBA)
5. Jhonny Gonzalez
6. Abner Mares 
7. Evgeny Gradovich 
8. Simpiwe Vetyeka
9. Jesus Cuellar
10. Marvin Sonsona
11. Robinson Castellanos
12. Jonathan Victor Barros
13. Jayson Velez 
14. Miguel Marriaga
15. Alexander Miskirtchian

*Super Bantamweight (122lbs)
World Champion: Guillermo Rigondeaux (WBA & WBO)*
1. Carl Frampton (IBF)
2. Scott Quigg
3. Nonito Donaire
4. Andres Gutierrez 
5. Shingo Wake 
6. Genesis Servania 
7. Kiko Martinez
8. Chris Avalos
9. Moises Flores
10. Julio Ceja (WBC)
11. Jesse Magdaleno
12. Manuel Avila
13. Hisashi Amagassa
14. Tyson Cave
15. Hugo Ruiz

*Bantamweight (118lbs)
World Championship: (Vacant)*
1. Shinsuke Yamanaka (WBC)
2. Jamie McDonnell
3. Tomoki Kameda
4. Juan Carlos Payano (WBA)
5. Anselmo Moreno
6. Malcom Tunacao
7. Pungluang Sor Singyu (WBO)
8. Randy Caballero (IBF)
9. Lee Haskins
10. Zhant Zhakiyanov
11. Ruashee Warren
12. Rodrigo Guerrero
13. Ryosuke Iwasa
14. Stuart Hall
15. Cesar Seda

*Super Flyweight (115lbs)
World Championship: (Vacant)*
1. Naoya Inoue (WBO)
2. Carlos Cuadras (WBC)
3. Zolani Tete
4. Srisaket Sor Rungvisai 
5. Omar Navares
6. McJoe Arroyo (IBF)
7. Juan Carlos Sanchez
8. Kohei Kono (WBA)
9. Noberto Jiminez
10. Johnny Garcia
11. Arthur Villanueva
12. Oleydong Sithsamerchai
13. Felipe Orucuta
14. Takuma Inoue
15. Denkaosan Kaovichit

*Flyweight (112lbs)
World Champion: Roman Gonzalez (WBC)*
1. Juan Francisco Estrada (WBA & WBO)
2. Amnat Ruenroeng (IBF)
3. Brian Viloria
4. Kazuto Ioka
5. Moruti Mthalane
6. Giovani Segura
7. Juan Carlos Ruveco
8. Edgar Sosa
9. McWillams Arroyo
10. Yodmongjol Vor Saengthep
11. Rocky Fuentes
12. Nawaphon Por Chokchai
13. John Riel Casimero 
14. Fransico Rodriguez 
15. Suguru Muranaka

*Light Flyweight (108lbs)
World Championship: (Vacant)*
1. Donnie Nietes (WBO)
2. Pedro Guevara (WBC)
3. Adrian Hernandez
4. Ryoichi Taguchi (WBA)
5. Rey Loreto 
6. Moises Fuentes
7. Javier Mendoza (IBF)
8. Ganign Loopez
9. Paiphrarob Kokietgym
10. Milan Melindo
11. Nkosianthi Joyi
12. Raul Garcia
13. Mario Rodrigurez
14. Alberto Rossel
15. Benezer Alolod

*Strawweight (105lbs)
World Championship: (Vacant)*
1. Katsunari Takayama (IBF)
2. Hekkie Budler (WBA)
3. Wanheng Menayothin (WBC)
4. Knockout CP Freshmart
5. Kosei Tanaka (WBO)
6. Carlos Buitrago
7. Denver Cuello
8. Xion Zhao Zhong
9. Oswaldo Novoa
10. Merlitro Sabillo
11. Ryuji Hara
12. Florante Condes
13. Jesus Silvestre
14. Bryon Rojas
15. Leroy Estrada


----------



## Flea Man

How is Cotto not the champ at middleweight?


----------



## Guest

Flea Man said:


> How is Cotto not the champ at middleweight?


We don't follow lineal title rules. If you win the title at a catchweight you have to defend at the full limit within a year. Not much to expect.


----------



## Tony Sheldon

Some Good Techniques:


Footwork


Stand-up Base
Cross Footwork
Circling
Punches


Jab
Cross
Hook
Uppercut
Blocks, Parries, and Evasive Techniques


Catch
Side Parry
High Front Cover
Low Front Cover
Hook/Side Cover
Shoulder Roll
Slip
Duck
Bob and Weave


----------



## Tony Sheldon

TURNED IRON SHOTPUT 3 KG at AmbersportUk
Cost at Â£15.48

These Shot Puts are precision made to specific diameter & weight with minor variations.

Throw them in practice and in competition meets. Made out of solid cast iron turned to different diameter.

Balanced for high performance.

Polyurethane paint coated for extra durable finish.


----------



## Guest

updated.


----------



## Guest

updated.


----------



## Guest

updated


----------



## Guest

updated.


----------



## Guest

Updated.


----------



## Luf

Alvarez should be MW champ.

Tbh the TBRB rankings are the best I've seen due to the consensus nature of the ranking decision.


----------



## Guest

Luf said:


> Alvarez should be MW champ.
> 
> Tbh the TBRB rankings are the best I've seen due to the consensus nature of the ranking decision.


They have a ton of bizarre rankings. I guarantee there is more you take issue with in theres than these. And there is a ton on consensus in these rankings.

You have to defend the title at the full weight limit against a top 15 opponent at least once in an 18 month period. Thats why Cotto was not champion.


----------



## Luf

Rob said:


> They have a ton of bizarre rankings. I guarantee there is more you take issue with in theres than these. And there is a ton on consensus in these rankings.
> 
> You have to defend the title at the full weight limit against a top 15 opponent at least once in an 18 month period. Thats why Cotto was not champion.


My biggest issue with TBRB is their LW rankings. Dean should not be number 1.

Don't agree with that champion policy.


----------



## Guest

@Luf highlight which of these you agree with TBRB over CBH. Some of them are ridiculous.

Glazkov No.8 Heavyweight (CHB 12)
Joshua No.9 Heavyweight (CHB 15)
Glowaki No.1 Cruiserweight (CHB 3)
Ramirez No.5 Cruiserweight (CHB 9)
Afolabi No.6 Cruiserweight (CHB 11)
McEnzie No.7 Cruiserweight (CHB 10)
Makubu No.8 Cruiserweight (CHB 5)
Browne No.10 Light Heavyweight (CHB 14)
Ward still No.1 Super Middleweight (CHB LHW 11)
Bika still No.10 Super Middleweight (CHB Unranked LHW)
Wade No.10 Middleweight (CHB Unranked)
Guererro No.9 Welterweight (CHB 12)
Martinez No.10 Welterweight (CHB 13)
Benevidez No.4 Light Welterweight (CHB 11)
Hererra No.5 Light Welterweight (CHB 3)
Vargas still No.8 Light Welterweight (CHB 15 Welterweight)
Orozco No.9 Light Welterweight (CHB 13)
Zlatacanin No.1 Lightweight (CHB 2)
Bogere No.10 Lightweight (CHB Unranked)
Crolla NOT ranked at Lightweight (CHB 7)
Vetyeka No.1 Featherweight (CHB 7)


----------



## Luf

I agree with all aside from Dejan at number 1.


----------



## Guest

Luf said:


> I agree with all aside from Dejan at number 1.


you think Glowaki is the No.1 Cruiserweight?
you think Browne is a top 10 Light Heavyweight?
you think Ward should still be ranked at at Super Middle?
you think Benevidez is No.4 at Light Welterweight?
you think Crolla is not top 10 at Lightweight?
you think Bogera is No.10 Lightweight?
you think Vetyeka is No.1 Featherweight?


----------



## Luf

Rob said:


> you think Glowaki is the No.1 Cruiserweight?
> you think Browne is a top 10 Light Heavyweight?
> you think Ward should still be ranked at at Super Middle?
> you think Benevidez is No.4 at Light Welterweight?
> you think Crolla is not top 10 at Lightweight?
> you think Bogera is No.10 Lightweight?
> you think Vetyeka is No.1 Featherweight?


Have you read the post you just quoted.


----------



## Luf

Although I will also add Vetyeka to my list, I don't think he's number 1.


----------



## Guest

Luf said:


> Have you read the post you just quoted.


yeh. im just shocked by it.


----------



## Luf

Rob said:


> yeh. im just shocked by it.


They have a board of members who follow the sport closer than I. If they vote certain rankings I see no strong reason to overrule them.

That being said, I would class Linares and Lomachenko as number 1 personally, but their rankings are consistent, fair and transparent. Their championship policy is perfect.


----------



## Guest

Luf said:


> They have a board of members who follow the sport closer than I. If they vote certain rankings I see no strong reason to overrule them.
> 
> That being said, I would class Linares and Lomachenko as number 1 personally, but their rankings are consistent, fair and transparent. Their championship policy is perfect.


How can you justify Crolla not being top 10 at Lightweight?


----------



## Luf

Rob said:


> How can you justify Crolla not being top 10 at Lightweight?


Ask them. See what they say.

They had him top 10 until Bey, Barthelemy and Gamboa returned to action at LW so that might have something to do with it.


----------



## Mexi-Box

Why is Fedor Chudinov under Lucian Bute? I don't understand that one. Bute's most recent fight was a loss against DeGale and a win against a complete nobody.


----------



## Guest

Mexi-Box said:


> Why is Fedor Chudinov under Lucian Bute? I don't understand that one. Bute's most recent fight was a loss against DeGale and a win against a complete nobody.


If you can put forward and arguement for why Chudinov should be ahead based on his achievments.


----------



## Mexi-Box

Rob said:


> If you can put forward and arguement for why Chudinov should be ahead based on his achievments.


It's more about Bute than Chudinov. Bute hasn't had a win over anyone even remotely relevant in a long, long time. I think his last win was Gravech in 2012 after his Froch loss. His only win since he came back is Di Luisa who is a nobody. Di Luisa and Buglioni is probably an even money fight.

If we're going H2H, I say it's a 50-50 fight. H2H, they aren't far off from each other, so the only thing that separates the two is recent resume.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

Sturm is a better win than Grachev, and Chudinov hasn't lost twice in his last 4 fights, there's no reason for Bute to be higher


----------



## Mexi-Box

Casual HOOOOOK said:


> Sturm is a better win than Grachev, and Chudinov hasn't lost twice in his last 4 fights, there's no reason for Bute to be higher


I don't even think Bute should be in the top 10 at all to be honest. I think the Ring has it right with not ranking him.


----------



## Guest

Casual HOOOOOK said:


> Sturm is a better win than Grachev, and Chudinov hasn't lost twice in his last 4 fights, there's no reason for Bute to be higher


 @Mexi-Box how about this

*Super Middleweight (168lbs)
World Championship: (Vacant)*
1. James DeGale (IBF)
2. Badou Jack (WBC)
3. Arthur Abraham (WBO) 
4. Andre Dirrell
5. Anthony Dirrell
6. Fedor Chudinov (WBA)
7. George Groves
8. Callum Smith
9. Gilberto Ramirez
10. Lucian Bute
11. Felix Sturm
12. Robert Stieglitz
13. Rogelio Medina
14. Hadillah Mohoumadi
15. Jose Uzcategui


----------



## Mexi-Box

Rob said:


> @Mexi-Box how about this
> 
> *Super Middleweight (168lbs)
> World Championship: (Vacant)*
> 1. James DeGale (IBF)
> 2. Badou Jack (WBC)
> 3. Arthur Abraham (WBO)
> 4. Andre Dirrell
> 5. Anthony Dirrell
> 6. Fedor Chudinov (WBA)
> 7. George Groves
> 8. Callum Smith
> 9. Gilberto Ramirez
> 10. Lucian Bute
> 11. Felix Sturm
> 12. Robert Stieglitz
> 13. Rogelio Medina
> 14. Hadillah Mohoumadi
> 15. Jose Uzcategui


I'm not in the mood to analyze right now, but I think I can deal with Bute being in the bottom 10. Still not too crazy about ranking him in the top 10, but I guess he does have a H2H basis at SMW that can't be denied.


----------



## Guest

updated


----------



## EngorgedW/Blood

10. Jorge Sebastian Heiland
11. Chris Eubank
12. Avtandil Khurtdize

I don't think Heiland is even top 10...for him to be ranked above Eubank Jr and Khurtdize is terrible imo.

First, Eubank Jr's win over Chudinov and close fight with Saunders is already a better resume than Heiland's.

Secondly if this is fanmade, are we going by fan scorecards? Because Khurtsidze was robbed against N'Dam, he clearly won that fight but it was in France and N'Dam got the home town decision. He also has a very good win over previously undefeated top prospect Antoine Douglas in March of this year. In my eyes Khurtsidze has been 26-0 with 16KO's since 2007. His last loss was 2005, so he's been undefeated for like 11 years now. To add to his run, he's a mere 5'4" Middleweight. I think he should be higher, and should Eubank Jr.


----------



## Guest

UPDATED.

@Bajingo can you edit the thread title to August 2016 Update. Thanks.


----------



## Guest

updated for September


----------



## Cableaddict

It will be interesting to see next month where they've put Usyk.

1, 2, or 3? 

I imagine Lebedev will stay at #1 due to the depth of his resume, but who gets the #2 spot? (not that it really matters.)


----------



## Guest

Cableaddict said:


> It will be interesting to see next month where they've put Usyk.
> 
> 1, 2, or 3?
> 
> I imagine Lebedev will stay at #1 due to the depth of his resume, but who gets the #2 spot? (not that it really matters.)


He is at 2. Will update tomorrow.


----------



## Guest

updated


----------



## Guest

Updated


----------



## Guest

updated.


----------



## Mexi-Box

How is Christian Hammer not in your rankings? I would easily put him over Hughie Fury. I just noticed. How do you have David Haye in there? He hasn't done shit since coming back.


----------



## Guest

Mexi-Box said:


> How is Christian Hammer not in your rankings? I would easily put him over Hughie Fury. I just noticed. How do you have David Haye in there? He hasn't done shit since coming back.


Why would he be ranked?


----------



## Mexi-Box

Rob said:


> Why would he be ranked?


Got a big win over Erkan Teper. A better win than Hughie Fury's win over Kassi.


----------



## Drew

How come Luis Concepcion isn't ranked at super flyweight?


----------



## Mexi-Box

Drew said:


> How come Luis Concepcion isn't ranked at super flyweight?


IIRC, he was overweight for his last fight by a lot. Not sure if he's moving up.


----------



## Guest

updated


----------



## Thomas Crewz

@Rob Will Jacobs vs Golovkin be for the CHB MW Championship of the World?

They are no.1 and 2 ranked. Are those the rules you use?


----------



## Guest

Thomas Crewz said:


> @Rob Will Jacobs vs Golovkin be for the CHB MW Championship of the World?
> 
> They are no.1 and 2 ranked. Are those the rules you use?


yep. and it won't be for The Ring title which I always like. Makes them lose even more credibility.


----------



## Guest

Updated.

*February 2017 Rankings*

*Heavyweight (201lbs+)
World Championship: (Vacant)*
1. Deontay Wilder (WBC)
2. Luis Ortiz
3. Kubrat Pulev
4. Anthony Joshua (IBF)
5. Joseph Parker (WBO)
6. Andy Ruiz
7. Carlos Takam
8. Bermane Stiverne
9. Johan Dupahaus
10. Gerald Washington
11. David Haye
12. Dillian Whyte
13. Dereck Chisora
14. Christian Hammer
15. Jarell Miller

_(WBA Vacant)_

*Cruiserweight (200lbs)
World Championship: (Vacant)*
1. Oleksandr Usyk (WBO)
2. Murat Gassiev (IBF)
3. Denis Lebedev
4. Tony Bellew (WBC)
5. Krzysztof Glowacki
6. Marco Huck
7. Yunier Dorticos
8. Mairis Briedis
9. Krzysztof Wlodarczyk
10. Youri Kalenga
11. Ilunga Makabu
12. Thabiso Mchunu
13. Olanrewaju Durodola
14. Dmitry Kudryashov
15. Beibut Shumenov (WBA)

*Light Heavyweight (175lbs)
World Championship: (Vacant)*
1. Andre Ward (IBF, WBO & WBA)
2. Sergey Kovalev
3. Adonis Stevenson (WBC)
4. Joe Smith
5. Sullivan Barrera
6. Oleksandr Gvozdyk
7. Artur Beterbiev
8. Yunieski Gonzalez
9. Jean Pascal
10. Vyacheslav Shabranskyy
11. Andrzej Fonfara
12. Nathan Cleverly
13. Juergen Braehmer
14. Eilder Alvarez
15. Dmitry Bivol

*Super Middleweight (168lbs)
World Championship: (Vacant)*
1. James DeGale (IBF)
2. Badou Jack (WBC)
3. Gilberto Ramirez (WBO)
4. Anthony Dirrell
5. Andre Dirrell
6. George Groves
7. Fedor Chudinov
8. Tyron Zeuge (WBA)
9. Callum Smith
10. Arthur Abraham
11. Rogelio Medina
12. Jose Uzcategui
13. Julio Cesar Chavez
14. Patrick Neilson
15. J'Leon Love

*Middleweight (160lbs)
World Championship: Gennady Golovkin (WBC, WBA & IBF)*
1. Danny Jacobs
2. Billy Joe Saunders (WBO)
3. David Lemieux
4. Avtandil Khurtdize
5. Sergey Derevyanchenko
6. Hassan N'Dam
7. Immanuwel Aleem
8. Willie Monroe
9. Jorge Sebastian Heiland
10. Chris Eubank Jr
11. Maciej Sulecki
12. Ryota Murata
13. Curtis Stevens
14. Artur Akavov
15. Matt Korobov

*Light Middleweight (154lbs)
World Championship: (Vacant)*
1. Jermall Charlo (IBF)
2. Saul Alvarez (WBO)
3. Erislandy Lara (WBA)
4. Demetrius Andrade
5. Jermell Charlo (WBC)
6. Austin Trout
7. Vanes Martirosyan
8. Michael Sorro
9. Julian Williams
10. Willie Nelson
11. Charles Hatley
12. Liam Smith
13. Jarred Hurd
14. Jack Culcay
15. Erickson Lubin

*Welterweight (147lbs)
World Champion: Manny Pacquiao (WBO)*
1. Kell Brook (IBF)
2. Keith Thurman (WBA)
3. Tim Bradley
4. Shawn Porter
5. Danny Garcia (WBC)
6. Jesse Vargas
7. Amir Khan
8. Errol Spence
9. Frankie Gomez
10. David Avanesyan
11. Sammy Vasquez
12. Chris Algieri
13. Jeff Horn
14. Andre Berto
15. Konstantin Ponomarev

*Light Welterweight (140lbs)
World Champion: Terence Crawford (WBC & WBO)*
1. Viktor Postol
2. Felix Diaz
3. Julius Indogo (IBF)
4. Antonio Orozco
5. Adrian Granados
6. Jose Ramirez
7. Sergey Lipnets
8. Eduard Troyanovsky
9. Thomas Dulorme
10. Hank Lundy
11. Ruslan Provodnikov
12. Miguel Vasquez
13. Amir Imam
14. Kiryl Relikh
15. Ricky Burns (WBA)

*Lightweight (135lbs)
World Championship: (Vacant)*
1. Jorge Linares (WBA)
2. Mikey Garcia (WBC)
3. Rances Barthelemy
4. Anthony Crolla
5. Terry Flanagan (WBO)
6. Dejan Zlaticanin
7. Richard Abril
8. Robert Easter (IBF)
9. Dennis Shafikov
10. Richard Commey
11. Petr Petrov
12. Edlis Tatli
13. Yvan Mendy
14. Mickey Bey
15. Raymundo Beltran

*Super Featherweight (130lbs)
World Championship: (Vacant)*
1. Vasyl Lomachenko (WBO)
2. Jezreel Corrales (WBA)
3. Miguel Berchelt (WBC)
4. Gevonta Davis (IBF)
5. Francisco Vargas
6. Takashi Miura
7. Orlando Salido
8. Roman Martinez
9. Nicholas Walters
10. Jose Pedraza
11. Jason Sosa
12. Edner Cherry
13. Javier Fortuna
14. Miguel Roman
15. Liam Walsh

*Featherweight (126lbs)
World Championship: Leo Santa Cruz (WBA)*
1. Carl Frampton
2. Gary Russell (WBC)
3. Abner Mares
4. Lee Selby (IBF)
5. Oscar Valdez (WBO)
6. Simpiwe Vetyeka
7. Jesus Cuellar
8. Joseph Diaz
9. Oscar Escandon
10. Scott Quigg
11. Jorge Lara
12. Eric Hunter
13. Abraham Lopez
14. Miguel Marriaga
15. Josh Warrington

*Super Bantamweight (122lbs)
World Champion: (Vacant)*
1. Guillermo Rigondeaux (WBA)
2. Jesse Magdaleno (WBO)
3. Yukinori Oguni (IBF)
4. Nonito Donaire
5. Moises Flores
6. Jonathan Guzman
7. Genesis Servania
8. Manuel Avila
9. Rey Vargas
10. Shingo Wake
11. Hugo Ruiz
12. Julio Ceja
13. Andres Gutierrez
14. Diego De La Hoya
15. Nehomar Cermano

_(WBC - Vacant)_

*Bantamweight (118lbs)
World Champion: Shinsuke Yamanaka (WBC)*
1. Ruashee Warren (WBA)
2. Anselmo Moreno
3. Libarado Solis
4. Jamie McDonnell
5. Juan Carlos Payano
6. Marlon Tapales (WBO)
7. Lee Haskins (IBF)
8. Stuart Hall
9. Zolani Tete
10. Karim Guefri
11. Pungluang Sor Singyu
12. Suryian Sor Rungvisai
13. Emmanuel Rodrigurez
14. Luis Nery
15. Omar Navarez

*Super Flyweight (115lbs)
World Championship: (Vacant)*
1. Naoya Inoue (WBO)
2. Srisaket sor Rungvisai (WBC)
3. Roman Gonzalez
4. Carlos Cuadras
5. Juan Francisco Estrada
6. Khalid Yafai (WBA)
7. Jerwin Ancajas (IBF)
8. David Carmona
9. Omar Narvaez
10. McJoe Arroyo
11. Kohei Kono
12. Noberto Jiminez
13. Johnny Garcia
14. Koki Kameda
15. Oleydong Sithsamerchai

*Flyweight (112lbs)
World Championship: (Vacant)*
1. John Riel Casimero (IBF)
2. Kazuto Ioka (WBA)
3. McWillams Arroyo
4. Brian Viloria
5. Donnie Nietes
6. Juan Carlos Reveco
7. Edgar Sosa
8. Yodmongjol Vor Saengthep
9. Rocky Fuentes
10. Nawaphon Por Chokchai
11. Fransico Rodriguez
12.. Suguru Muranaka
13. Nawaphon Sor Rungvisai
14. Zou Shiming (WBO)
15. Juan Hernandez

_(WBC - Vacant)_

*Light Flyweight (108lbs)
World Championship: (Vacant)*
1. Akira Yaegashi (IBF)
2. Pedro Guevara
3. Ganigan Lopez (WBC)
4. Ryoichi Taguchi (WBA)
5. Carlos Canizales
6. Kosei Tanaka (WBO)
7. Rey Loreto
8. Yu Kimira
9. Moises Fuentes
10. Paiphrarob Kokietgym
11. Milan Melindo
12. Javier Mendoza
13. Nkosianthi Joyi
14. Raul Garcia
15. Mario Rodrigurez

*Strawweight (105lbs)
World Championship: (Vacant)*
1. Wanheng Menayothin (WBC)
2. Jose Argumedo (IBF)
3. Knockout CP Freshmart (WBA)
4. Byron Rojas
5. Katsunari Takayama (WBO)
6. Saul Juarez
7. Melvin Jerusalem
8. Simphiwe Khonco
9. Carlos Buitrago
10. Vic Saludar
11. Jesse Espinas
12. Tatsuya Fukuhara
13. Moises Calleros
14. Riku Kano
15. Ryuya Yamanaka


----------



## Guest

Updated


----------



## Guest

Updated


----------



## Guest

updated.


----------



## Mexi-Box

Why is Degale and Dirrell above Gilberto Ramirez? Makes no sense. Ramirez never lost to a guy like Truax, nor would he have gone life and death like Degale did in the rematch.


----------



## Mexi-Box

Lubin and Smith above Castano? Both dudes have nothing to rival Castano's win over Soro.


----------



## Yolo Swaggins

I dont agree with your heavyweight rankings by a long shot but aolid contribution to the forum:clap


----------

